#ubuntu-my 2011-01-31
<eternal> stupid people
#ubuntu-my 2011-02-02
<mnajem> hi
<leoncutz> hello there. perlukan bantuan plz...
<leoncutz> i am very new here. i just install ubuntu yesterday but not its corrupted & i need to reinstall or uninstall it but don't know how
<leoncutz> anyone there
<ApOgEE__> salam
<leoncutz> anyone here pls?
<ApOgEE> hi leoncutz 
<ApOgEE> how can I help you?
<leoncutz> hi apogee
<ApOgEE> hi leoncutz , wusup?
<leoncutz> i am very new to ubuntu. i only install it yesterday. however the installation is corrupted. my screen keeps flickering
<leoncutz> what should i do? uninstal it & reinstall it again?
<ApOgEE> have u tried the livecd? is it working?
<leoncutz> but i do not know how to either reinstall or uninstall it 
<ApOgEE> I suggest u try using the livecd first
<leoncutz> i dloaded it fm the net & burn it to my cd. then i successfully install ot
<ApOgEE> if everything is OK, then u can install it
<leoncutz> it
<leoncutz> yes the live cd was working fine
<leoncutz> then i install it alongside my currnet window 7 operating system
<ApOgEE> to reinstall, you can simply run the livecd, open gparted and delete your previous installed partition
<leoncutz> now should i uninstall it ot reinstall it again?
<ApOgEE> then install it again
<leoncutz> i am very sorry but i am VERY new to this operating system
<leoncutz> but how do i reinstall it on the same partition pls?
<ApOgEE> how the previous installation corrupted?
<leoncutz> it was working fine at 1st. then i uopdated the drivers and it was working fine
<ApOgEE> ok, here is the step. reboot your computer and run the livecd
<leoncutz> btu after few hrs, the screen keeps flickering
<leoncutz> ok
<leoncutz> then
<ApOgEE> then, you go to System > Administration > Partition Editor
<ApOgEE> select the partition you previously install ubuntu and delete them
<ApOgEE> how many hdd you have on this computer?
<leoncutz> when i boot up the livecd, do i go into demo?
<ApOgEE> yes
<ApOgEE> go to demo ... it will run ubuntu without any change to your HDD
<ApOgEE> then, you can delete/modify your HDD from there
<leoncutz> i only hv 1 hdd. which i partition into 2
<ApOgEE> good, so you know where you previously install your ubuntu
<ApOgEE> just open the Partition Editor and delete your previous installation
<leoncutz> ok then how  do i reinstall it to the same partition or do i need to resize my partition?
<ApOgEE> after that, you may close your Partition Editor and click on Install icon on the desktop
<ApOgEE> follow the instruction and you are done
<leoncutz> tks so much
<ApOgEE> after u delete your previous installation partition, it will be unpartitioned
<ApOgEE> therefore, from your ubuntu installer, it will ask you where to install them and you can select that free space
<leoncutz> tks again u. r u malaysian? how do i contact you if i need assistance in ubuntu. i got alot to learn here
<ApOgEE> for new installation
<ApOgEE> I'm Malaysian
<ApOgEE> my blog is http://coderstalk.blogspot.com
<leoncutz> u hv been such a great help
<ApOgEE> the fastest way to contact me is thru my facebook... http://www.facebook.com/m.fauzilkamil
<ApOgEE> you can also post question on ubuntu Malaysia mailing list...
<ApOgEE> there will be more people there to help you
<leoncutz> tks much
<ApOgEE> here is the link to join our mailing list https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-my
<ApOgEE> you can post your question there, or search if your question is already asked/answered
<ApOgEE> we also have forum at http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/
<ApOgEE> u are lucky because I'm here by the time u come here... 
<leoncutz> ok tks man
<leoncutz> yes i was very lucky.
<ApOgEE> but i'm not always monitoring this channel at this time
<leoncutz> i was really going crazy googling the web
<ApOgEE> normally at night, after office hour
<ApOgEE> ;)
<ApOgEE> no problem leoncutz , be my guest... I really love to help new ubuntu user
<leoncutz> i really am interested in learning ubuntu but i do not hv any friends using it
<ApOgEE> leoncutz: where r u from?
<leoncutz> i am in kl, setapak
<ApOgEE> be my friend, I'm from Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team... come and join us!
<leoncutz> do u hv anyone here who are ubuntu users in setapak
<leoncutz> how do i join u guys?
<ApOgEE> ofcourse
<leoncutz> but i am very new. i know jack shit about this operating system....
<ApOgEE> we have people from averywhere around Malaysia
<leoncutz> but the system seems cool and its free!
<ApOgEE> no problem, we will help you
<leoncutz> tks. will ctc u shortly.... let me try to delete it & install it now
<ApOgEE> we sometime have Release Party or lepaking (lepak2 kedai mamak)
<leoncutz> ohhh where?
<leoncutz> thats fun. i can learn a few stuff but i am not a programmer fyi..
<ApOgEE> add me on fb, i'll invite u when we are going to meet
<leoncutz> i cant contribute anything to u guys
<leoncutz> ok i will.
<leoncutz> i do not hv a facebook a/c. i will use my cousing FB to add u now..\
<leoncutz> ok added u with my cousins a/c vernon fernandez
<leoncutz> ok let me go install this now
<leoncutz> cheers
<leoncutz> apogee r u still here?
<leoncutz> apogee?
<leoncutz> anyone here can help me pls
<leoncutz> i am in partition editor, but cant delete the partition where ubuntu is install
<ApOgEE> sorry, away ... just come back 
<ApOgEE> leoncutz: what is the error?
<leoncutz> i am su lucky u r still here
<leoncutz> the error is
<ApOgEE> yes
<leoncutz> let me just explain
<leoncutz> i got system reservud (ntfs)
<leoncutz> the other is just ntfs
<leoncutz> system reserved
<leoncutz> next files (ntfs)
<leoncutz>  then 
<leoncutz> extended
<leoncutz> ext4
<leoncutz> last linux-swap
<leoncutz> i tried deleting the ext4
<leoncutz> the error is "unable to delete/dev/sda5!. please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5
<ApOgEE> then?
<leoncutz> am i trying to delete the right partition?
<ApOgEE> is see... u boot the pc using livecd or u boot your previously installed ubuntu?
<ApOgEE> do u have internet connection on your ubuntu (which run on livecd)?
<leoncutz> yes i am chatting u fm ubuntu now
<leoncutz> the demo version
<leoncutz> i  boot with livecd now
<leoncutz> i cant use the install ubuntu...
<ApOgEE> if you have, could u please Print Screen and upload the image of your Partition Editor on http://imagebin.org
<ApOgEE> therefore, I can see what is your problem
<ApOgEE> after u upload, send me the link
<leoncutz> ok let me try
<ApOgEE> please
<leoncutz> i cant coz ther is no java install
<leoncutz> can i email it to u now?
<ApOgEE> eh?
<ApOgEE> ok, email me: jerungkun@gmail.com
<leoncutz> the site u ask me ask me to install java
<ApOgEE> ok, just email me... 
<leoncutz> ok email to ady
<ApOgEE> i see...
<ApOgEE> u mount that partition right?
<ApOgEE> please unmount the partition
<leoncutz> i donl know what i did. how to unmount it?
<ApOgEE> click on Place > Home
<ApOgEE> to view your files & directory
<leoncutz> where is place?
<leoncutz> i am really feeling stupid here.. haha
<ApOgEE> wait... seems like u use unity
<ApOgEE> wait... i have to check
<leoncutz> do u need any screen shot of the operating system i am using?
<leoncutz> is teems like there are many versions..
<leoncutz> seems
<ApOgEE> yes please...
<leoncutz> pic of?
<leoncutz> what pic pls
<ApOgEE> wait a whilw
<ApOgEE> somebody call me
 * kaeru thinks that deleting swap, then ext4 should do it
<kaeru> looking at the back log it seems ext4 is sda5 and swap is sda6
<kaeru> leoncutz: try removing linux-swap first, and then ext4
<leoncutz> ok pls wait
<leoncutz> when i click linux-swap, cant delete it
<kaeru> what does it say?
<leoncutz> then  delete it there is nothing happening
<leoncutz> i right click the delete icon is not able to press
<leoncutz> the only thing i can select is ext4 but when delete is has an error
<leoncutz> apogee?
<leoncutz> is apogee here?
<ApOgEE> leoncutz: 
<ApOgEE> sorry, i'm still working... so many interruption
<ApOgEE> so, where are we just now?
<leoncutz> ohh tks u r still here. so what is my next action
<leoncutz> ohh u r at work.. sorry. do u wanna me to buzz u later tonight if its ok with u
<ApOgEE> you have to unmount your hdd first
<ApOgEE> to unmount, you can right click on the partition name from your desktop and select unmount
<leoncutz> i was just thinking, can i delete the partitions via windows disk management?
<ApOgEE> u don't have to
<ApOgEE> just close any file which u open from the partition u want to delete
<leoncutz> ok let me try it now
<ApOgEE> and select the partition, (right-click) and select unmount
<ApOgEE> the partition icon should on the desktop
<mnajem> hi all
<mnajem> working?
<ApOgEE> hi mnajem 
<ApOgEE> mnajem: can you help our friend leoncutz to delete his ubuntu partition.. i'm going away now
<mnajem> hmm
 * ApOgEE greets kaeru 
<mnajem> use partition magic?
 * ApOgEE greets mnajem 
 * mnajem usually use this steps
<leoncutz> hi mnajem
<mnajem> fdisk -l /dev/<device>
<leoncutz> tks apogee
<mnajem> sudo fdisk -l /dev/<device>
<mnajem> then, look at the partition that u want to delete
<ApOgEE> leoncutz: i'm sorry, i have to go now...
<mnajem> hi leoncutz 
<ApOgEE> see u later
<leoncutz> mnajem, fyi i am very new to ubuntu
<mnajem> ok
<leoncutz> ok tks for ur assistance.
<leoncutz> appreciate it
<mnajem> will help to screw ur machine, no problem
<leoncutz> i x know this ubuntu at all
<leoncutz> haha
<mnajem> ok
<mnajem> i'm not use to the gui stuffs
 * ApOgEE away... working hour lolz... my boss is watching via cctv... lolz again
<mnajem> i can help if u got experience with command line based
<mnajem> for gui, try find gparted or alike
<mnajem> easier if you got partition magic
<leoncutz> ohh no, no comands at all if possible
<mnajem> owh
<leoncutz> can i delete ubuntu via dick management in windows 7 or should i dload partition magic 1st
<mnajem> i never explore/have windows 7 so i'm not sure
<leoncutz> can partition magic work in ubuntu?
<mnajem> partition magic should run on windows...
<leoncutz> now i am running woth my livecd
<leoncutz> with
<mnajem> it's like this
<mnajem> i'm not aware of any solution that allow your to resize partition
<mnajem> without having to wipe everything on linux
<leoncutz> my ubuntu is corrupted after installation yesterday
<mnajem> but partition magic (propietary) afaik will do
<ApOgEE> mnajem: this is his problem, http://imagebin.org/135720
<ApOgEE> mnajem: just show him how to unmount that partition, and then he can be able to delete em via Partition Editor a.k.a. gParted
 * ApOgEE away again
<mnajem> or
<mnajem> try open up terminal
<mnajem> sudo umount /dev/sda5
<leoncutz> i want to delete it & reinstall a new one..is that the best option
<mnajem> ?
<mnajem> for newbie yes
<mnajem> i suspect the problem is with the bootloader...
<mnajem> so until you grasp certain mastery level of ubuntu
<leoncutz> when i use ubuntu yesterday, my screen keeps flickering
<mnajem> i would advise to reinstall
<leoncutz> yes i think i should
<mnajem> it tries to find the best resolution
<mnajem> afaik
<leoncutz> i ve open terminal
<mnajem> the x server didn't properly start
<mnajem> u're using cutting edge hardware?
<leoncutz> so u want me to key in the code in terminal?
<mnajem> yup
<mnajem> simply copy & paste
<mnajem> default password try root
<leoncutz> mine is amd turion dual core
<mnajem> the cpu isn't the problem
<mnajem> maybe the graphic card
<mnajem> *driver
<mnajem> ubuntu designed to work AS IS
<leoncutz> my graphic card is 1GB ati
<mnajem> should be
<leoncutz> i already paste in the terminal
<leoncutz> it says not mounted
<mnajem> am i talking on ubuntu-oh yeah,thought fedora
<mnajem> hm
<mnajem> try
<mnajem> mount 
<mnajem> type mount
<mnajem> use pastebin.com
<leoncutz> kwhen i type mount there is a list 
<mnajem> yeah, i want to see that lady
<leoncutz> can i email it to u pls.?
<mnajem> hmm just use pastebin.com
<mnajem> works the same
<mnajem> n other ppl can respond to ur problem also
<leoncutz> ok pasted it there
<leoncutz> did i install the right ubuntu version.. its 10.10
<mnajem> link?
<mnajem> i shoud generate link after u submit
<mnajem> paste it here
<leoncutz> http://pastebin.com/1bh5vha2
<mnajem> hmm it does not mounted
<leoncutz> by the way, tks for ur help here. much appreciated
<mnajem> currently u re on live cd,yes?
<leoncutz> yes
 * ApOgEE back
<ApOgEE> so, how was it?
<ApOgEE> leoncutz: can u delete the partiton yet?
<mnajem> i don't think i got any idea to solve this
<mnajem> heh
<leoncutz> i just pasted some codes here
<mnajem> it doesn't mounted
<mnajem> so should be no problem
<leoncutz> apogee, mnajem is trying to help me still
<ApOgEE> leoncutz: can u delete it from Partition Editor now?
<leoncutz> ok let me try it again now
<ApOgEE> select the /dev/sda5 partition and delete it
<leoncutz> apogee> same error
<ApOgEE> leoncutz: if u right click on the linux-swap partition, what menu can u see?
<leoncutz> i think i screwd up my machie...
<ApOgEE> leoncutz: no u're not
<leoncutz> swapoff
<leoncutz> manage flags
<ApOgEE> leoncutz: select that swapoff
<leoncutz> information\
<leoncutz> ok its scanning the files
<leoncutz> done
<leoncutz> now?
<leoncutz> delete the linuz-swap
<ApOgEE> your swap partition in mounted... that is the answer for "logical partition having a number higher than 5"
<ApOgEE> no, just swapoff
<ApOgEE> then delete the ext4
<leoncutz> ohh now i right click there are many menus there
<ApOgEE> you can also delete the linux-swap too
<leoncutz> so which is 1st?
<ApOgEE> can u delete it now?
<leoncutz> anyone?
<ApOgEE> 1st swapoff
<leoncutz> ok
<ApOgEE> 2. delete ext4 and linux-swap
<ApOgEE> 3. install ubuntu
<leoncutz> ok done..hurray
<ApOgEE> ups.. before install, close other apps
<ApOgEE> leoncutz: good
<leoncutz> but not there is unallocated space
<leoncutz> how about my dev/sda4?
<leoncutz> how do i install ubuntu in the same partition?
<ApOgEE> if there is no unalocated space, delete /dev/sda4 (extended)
<ApOgEE> then install
<ApOgEE> leoncutz: can u do it?
<leoncutz> i will delete /dev/sda4 - extended now?
<ApOgEE> yes
<leoncutz> ok done
<ApOgEE> good... now close the Partition Editor and install the fresh ubuntu
<leoncutz> so may i ask where is teh space all go to? back to my C drive in windows ke?
<leoncutz> how do i refresh ubuntu?
<ApOgEE> ah, just click on install and follow the instruction
<ApOgEE> when it ask you where to install, just select your unpartitioned free space
<ApOgEE> others will be done automagically
<leoncutz> apogee: b4 i do that can i confirm somethings with u
<ApOgEE> yes
<leoncutz> my hdd is 350 GB
<ApOgEE> what u want to confirm?
<leoncutz> now systemreserved 100mib
<leoncutz> ntfs : 97.66GIB
<ApOgEE> so?
<leoncutz> ntfs:144.43GIB
<leoncutz> Unlocatted: 55.9GIB
<leoncutz> where is the 50G?
<leoncutz> sorry.. 
<leoncutz> just making sure je
<ApOgEE> leoncutz: from the Partition Editor screenshot, it seems that your drive is actually 298.09GB
<ApOgEE> if your salesmen tell u it is 350GB, the system tell u that it is not
<leoncutz> ok.. pls wait
<ApOgEE> leoncutz: i haven't had any idea where the 50GB goes... sometimes, the 350GB label didn't match actual capacity
<leoncutz> ok so now i will install ubuntu. will u still be online here?
<leoncutz> so will ubuntu automatically select the unlocatted space
<ApOgEE> not sure if i'm still here... i'm waiting for my colleague to finish his task before I have to go to fix some servers
<leoncutz> mnajem: tks so much too
<ApOgEE> leoncutz: if ubuntu didn't select it automatically, you can select it in the options
<mnajem> ok,sorry for not helping
<leoncutz> ok
<leoncutz> u did help me. appreciate it
<leoncutz> Apogee: tks much too bro
<leoncutz> will instal it now
<ApOgEE> leoncutz: mnajem is a great hacker... you can learn alot from him...
<ApOgEE> ;)
 * ApOgEE bow to mnajem 
<leoncutz> well i would love to but all the codes are like jargon to me.. hahaha
<leoncutz> i'm a graphic designer cum printer by profession...
<leoncutz> coding...hmmmmm
<leoncutz> not my cup of tea
<leoncutz> c u guys......... 
<leoncutz> hope things go well during installation
<ApOgEE> leoncutz: I'm just a self taught graphic & illustration artist... visit my blog at http://artofapogee.blogspot.com
<ApOgEE> lols
<ApOgEE> ;P
 * ApOgEE sambung buat keje.... thanks mnajem 
<mnajem> ApOgEE, right
<leoncutz> apogee or mnajem are u guys still here?
<leoncutz> hv a big problem now..
<ApOgEE> yes leoncutz 
<leoncutz> now i can load into my windows 
<ApOgEE> wusup?
<ApOgEE> then?
<leoncutz> i am still running with livecd
<ApOgEE> ok
<leoncutz> i can load into my windows during boot up
<leoncutz> error : no such partition
<leoncutz> grub rescue >
<ApOgEE> have u finish installing your ubuntu?
<leoncutz> not yet because during the installation wizard, there is an option to install alongside or use the selected partition to install
<ApOgEE> then?
<leoncutz> when i use install alongside, it takes up space for my other partition, so i will use advance installation
<ApOgEE> what do u mean other partition?
<leoncutz> there i can choose the free space partition but when i click install it doesent want to install
<ApOgEE> file? (which is ntfs)?
<leoncutz> the unlocated space which i deleted the ubuntu
<ApOgEE> why it doesn't want to install? any error?
<leoncutz> nope. the unlocated space
<leoncutz> yes. there is an error. ask me to go back to partition something.....
<leoncutz> i dont really remember
<leoncutz> apogee: why cant i boot into windows?
<ApOgEE> indeed, you have to make the partition if u are using advance mode
<leoncutz> ok so i go to advance mode right?
<ApOgEE> wait... which one is the question... u want to boot windows?
<leoncutz> then i select the unallocated space & then i click add
<ApOgEE> just now u said u can load windows
<leoncutz> no i cant load into windows...
<leoncutz> sorry typo error kot
<leoncutz> there is an error
<ApOgEE> what happen when u load windows?
<leoncutz> no such partition
<leoncutz> grub rescue ? 
<leoncutz> grub rescue ?>
<leoncutz> sorry
<leoncutz> grub rescue >
<ApOgEE> owh... u mess up your grub
<leoncutz> i got no idea what u meant by that.. haha. can it be solved?
<ApOgEE> grub is your bootloader... you can select either to boot windows or ubuntu from grub
<ApOgEE> yes, it can be solved
<leoncutz> ohh yes that appeared when i had to operating systems installed
<ApOgEE> after u install your ubuntu, you can update your grub settings
<leoncutz> ohh ok.. so now how do i install ubuntu in the advance mode inorder for me to utilise the free space?
<ApOgEE> how did u install your previous ubuntu? did u manually partition or u leave free space?
<ApOgEE> just do the same way you install previously
<leoncutz> apogee... sorrymycomputer hang just now
<leoncutz> previously i install alongside other opersting system & it will tske up space fm my C drive
<leoncutz> now i am installing ubuntu it takes up space fm my other partition that i use tokeep my files
<ApOgEE> previously, how was the partition?
<ApOgEE> you didn't make any partition?
<ApOgEE> or you resize your windows partition?
<leoncutz> the last time i instll it automaticlly cretated the partition for me
<leoncutz> i didnt make any partitions at all
<leoncutz> b4 installing ubuntu i already had 2 partitions
<leoncutz> now my ubuntu instllation is lmost done on my other computer.. will log on here once its done
<leoncutz> apogee i think the installation is taking some time. willu be online here later  just incase u g home?
<ApOgEE> hope so... I have meeting tonite
<ApOgEE> maybe u can ask on the mailing list or forum if you found nobody is here
<ApOgEE> if i'm not here, maybe the others will be here
<leoncutz> ok. tks
<ApOgEE> they are all better than me... i'm just a newbie
<ApOgEE> like you too
<ApOgEE> ;)
<leoncutz> but b4 u go it difficult to olve the problem i hv to od into windows?
<ApOgEE> leoncutz: I'm just a self taught graphic & illustration artist... visit my blog at http://artofapogee.blogspot.com
<leoncutz> to load into windoes
<leoncutz> ok.
<leoncutz> tks
<ApOgEE> try this if not successful...
<leoncutz> what is is it?
<ApOgEE> sorry... i'm disconnected just now
<ApOgEE> try this...
<ApOgEE> if still have problem, you open partition editor
<ApOgEE> then resize your windows partition back like before u install ubuntu
<ApOgEE> and you may have that option to install it side by side
<ApOgEE> this is just an idea
<ApOgEE> ok... i got to go now
<ApOgEE> see u later
<leoncutz> ok tks
<leoncutz> tks much
<leoncutz> good evening all
<leoncutz> hi apogee & mnajem
<leoncutz> i've successfully install ubuntu but there is no sound coming from my speakers
<leoncutz> anyone here
<leoncutz> anyone here pls
<leoncutz> good  morning.. anyone awake?
#ubuntu-my 2011-02-03
<gangdrama> Hello everybody, first time log in ubuntu malaysia IRC
<mypapit> w00f
<mypapit> w00f
<mypapit> w00f
<mypapit> SuMarDi, hey
<SuMarDi> mypapit: wo0t
<leoncutz> good afternoon.. anyone here that can help me pls?
<biborn> SuMarDi : kalau nak CTF cmne ek?
#ubuntu-my 2011-02-04
<Hiroro11> hello
<Hiroro11> may i ask how to clear "most recent document" history in UNE?
<mypapit> ah ah arghh argghhh
#ubuntu-my 2011-02-05
<dell> selamat ptg
<leoncutz> good evening... can anyone help me plz.. i got some problem with my sound after installing ubuntu
<Guest76100> nick leoncutz
<leoncutz> good mrng.. cant anyone help me solve my graphic card pls?
#ubuntu-my 2012-01-30
<ApOgEE> salam
<susah_sebut> wslm
<susah_sebut> ApOgEE: 
<susah_sebut> ada pulak hari ni?
<susah_sebut> biasa malam baru muncul
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: kadang2... 
<susah_sebut> lapar gile
<susah_sebut> cari sarapan jap
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: aku dah update http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=2403&p=12159#p12159
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: tolong announce kat FB pasal http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-my/1513/detail/ supaya diorang boleh twitt #ubuntuhour dan #ubuntumy
<susah_sebut> jap tengah login loco
<susah_sebut> err macamana nak bagi kita punya id attending dalam loco tu?
<susah_sebut> kena register guna email yang sama dengan yang kita guna di loco ke? 
<sweemeng> live long and prosper
<fairuz> salam
<susah_sebut> wslm
<susah_sebut> ngantuk lak petang ni
<susah_sebut> ngeri je nunggu siap update x-org kat precise ni
<fairuz> susah_sebut: rajin ko update
<fairuz> aku tgh duk bergelumang dengan git nih, byk konflik plak ngan rebase nih
<ejat> ngantok ? 
 * ejat x tidoq lagi dari semlm 
<ejat> susah_sebut: erk ade update xserver ke? 
<ejat> huh 
<susah_sebut> hari ni punya ada. 
<susah_sebut> tu yang risau menunggu ni
<susah_sebut> tengah install - dah siap fetch
<susah_sebut> adeh lain macam je rupa jadinya
<susah_sebut> lightdm dah tukar jadi 12.04. sebelum ni 11.10 kan
<susah_sebut> cuma lepas install tadi kena for shutdown guna tty1. lepas tui resart - ok
<ejat> ade ker ? 
<ejat> dah brape kali update nie x de pun
<ejat> owh .. tu yang lama nye la 
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> lepas update xserver aritu vm i blinking .. 
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> dari paralles ke vmware fusion dah skrang nie 
<susah_sebut> x pasti la ejat. xde guna vm. tp sebab aritu ejat kata ada masalah lepas xserver update. tu yang risau tu
<ejat> kalau native ok kut 
<susah_sebut> kalau ni yang lama maknanya masih ada update yang belum clear la ni? tak boleh nak pasang HUD lagi la ye?
<ejat> tatau aaaa harap semuanya ok la kut 
<susah_sebut> ada bugs - gconf2 crashed
<ejat> pakai repo server mana ? 
<susah_sebut> tiba2 je keluar noti pasal crashed ni
<susah_sebut> untuk apa gconf2 tu?
<ejat> kalau kuar .. submit jerk la bug tu 
<susah_sebut> ada banyak bugs yang sama nama tapi macam sume oneiric
<susah_sebut> jap belum habis cek
<susah_sebut> repo main server
<ejat> owh     okie 
<kaibathelegacy> salam
<fairuz> wb kaibathelegacy.
<fairuz> wsalam
<ejat> susah_sebut: u ada rase mcm laju skit x pakai dnscrypt proxy tu?
<susah_sebut> ada
<susah_sebut> sebab tu mintak untuk precise
<susah_sebut> sebelum ni guna google dns
<ApOgEE> salam
<susah_sebut> wslm kaibathelegacy 
<susah_sebut> wslm ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> apa khabar?
<susah_sebut> baik
<susah_sebut> kenapa dia tulis information in this page are private - launchpad, lepas siap report bugs
<susah_sebut> aku boleh view la ye. 
<susah_sebut> maksudnya orang lain tak boleh nampak data dalam tu kecuali developper? 
<susah_sebut> hish tak paham
<ApOgEE> kat mana tu?
<ApOgEE> bagi link tengok
<susah_sebut> launchpad. precise tadi tiba2 ada keluar pop up bagitau gconf crashed
<susah_sebut> jadi aku report la
<susah_sebut> dah siap tapi keluar The information on this page is private
<ApOgEE> owh... adakah ko ada submit sekali crash log?
<susah_sebut> ada, 
<susah_sebut> ada 8 file .txt attached
<susah_sebut> 7 .txt 1 .gz file
<ApOgEE> itu disebabkan kadang-kala, ada data dalam crash log tu melibatkan maklumat ko yang agak sulit dan tidak harus dibuka kepada umum
<ejat> susah_sebut: tukar jadi public
<susah_sebut> boleh? x kena pwned mesin aku ni kang? ejat 
<ejat> bleh je
<ApOgEE> oleh itu, kalau takde masalah dengan privacy tersebut, baru boleh tukar jadi public
<susah_sebut> ok, aku cuba cek dulu file2 attached tu. 
<susah_sebut> kalau boleh public - boleh attached dalam tutorial untuk submit bugs
<susah_sebut> kat forum
<susah_sebut> boleh link bukan attach
<susah_sebut> erk
<susah_sebut> klik file attached nak tengok pun tak boleh - no permission
<susah_sebut> kenapa?
<susah_sebut> patut la
<susah_sebut> lunchpad team dah buang
<susah_sebut> hehe
<susah_sebut> duplicate laaa
<susah_sebut> dah di public kan pun oleh diorang
<susah_sebut> aku masih belum faham - macamana untuk pastikan duplicate atau tak bugs
<susah_sebut> ApOgEE: 
<susah_sebut> still available?
<ApOgEE> no permission?
<ApOgEE> ko dah login ke?
<susah_sebut> bukan yang tu dah setel
<ApOgEE> masa submit tu guna login name apa?
<susah_sebut> ni kat fb ada meetup kecik at perlis
<susah_sebut> nak masuk aktivities?
<ApOgEE> ooo... entah, tak info pun?
<susah_sebut> jin kang cheng organized untuk orang perlis
<ApOgEE> ooo
<susah_sebut> https://www.facebook.com/events/310231895689365/
<susah_sebut> ada kat fb page ubuntu-my tu
<ApOgEE> itu aktiviti ubuntu team juga ke?
<susah_sebut> ok yang ni nak tanya. kalau aku buat meetup kat kelantan. dalam 5 orang. bincang pasal ubuntu etc. 
<susah_sebut> nak consider macam mana? ubuntu team punya event atau tak?
<ApOgEE> ada ketikanya, pengguna ubuntu tak buat aktiviti untuk ubuntu. Oleh itu, kena pastikan dengan penganjur tersebut. Jika dia buat aktiviti sebagai ubuntu-my, then kita boleh masukkan, jika tidak, terpulang kepada dia
<susah_sebut> ooooo
<susah_sebut> ok2
<susah_sebut> paham dah
<ApOgEE> terpulang kepada penganjur aktiviti
<susah_sebut> mula2 DP event tu lain
<susah_sebut> sebab tu aku diam je
<susah_sebut> ni tengok DP event dah guna ubuntu-my punya banner
<susah_sebut> tu yang tanya
<susah_sebut> tai belum tanya penganjur lagi
<susah_sebut> *tapi
<ApOgEE> dulu pernah ada selisih faham, satu group anjurkan event berkaitan ubuntu. bila kita masukkan dalam senarai aktiviti ubuntu loco team, dia melenting. kata kita curi effort dia. kita tak buat apa, pandai2 ngaku itu event kita... so, sebab tu kami agak berhati2 dengan isu ini
<susah_sebut> ooooo... jadi aku akan cek dengan penganjur dulu
<susah_sebut> sebab lepas bulan 10 ni re-approval kan. 
<susah_sebut> kalau banyak bahan kan senang nak apply
<ApOgEE> melainkan penganjur tu sendiri yang kata dia buat event tu as ubuntu-my. dan patutnya dia rujuk kita untuk dapat apa2 bahan... ada banner, goodies (jika masih ada) dan sebagainya
<ApOgEE> kalau dulu, ada CD free dsb
<susah_sebut> sekarang?
<ApOgEE> sekarang CD free tak tentu ada... sikit sangat, kena tanya ejat kalo ada stok
<ApOgEE> so, takleh nak janji
<ApOgEE> kalo banner, sapa yg pinjam, kena bertanggungjawab dan pulangkan balik bila selesai... sebab dulu banyak bunting, banner yg hilang
<ejat> reapproval lagi ? 
<ejat> 2 tahun skalil kan ? 
<susah_sebut> tengok kat launchpad valid hingga bulan 10 2012
<ejat> itu dia tersasul aritu 
<ejat> tul x ApOgEE
<susah_sebut> erk?
<ejat> patut xpired 10 2011
<ejat> tp dia ter letak 2012 .. 
<susah_sebut> jadinya?
<ejat> sbb waktu tu i yg pm dia .. then dia change from xpired to approved
<ejat> dah xpired before bln 10
<ejat> then dia anjak ke 10 2011
<ejat> tp tersalah anjak ke 10 20112
<ejat> tp tersalah anjak ke 10 2012
<susah_sebut> maknanya 2013 la ni baru re-approval lagi. ok, noted
<ejat> sepatutnye begitulah 
<ejat> sbb ubuntu-my approved 2009 kan ? 
<ejat> then 2011 xpired .. 
<ejat> so 2 thn lagi 2013
 * ejat pening multitask nie .. 
<ejat> tgh monitor staff progress lagi 
<ejat> sambil chat belajar packaging lagi 
<ejat> + reply sms + reply email ... 
<susah_sebut> haha, create la apps untuk handle multitasking tu 
<susah_sebut> hahahaha
<ApOgEE> ejat: multitask is not productive
<ejat> ApOgEE: yeah .. 
<ejat> nak buat mcm maan
<ejat> keje x multitask
<ejat> diri sendiri yang jadikan multitask
<ejat> hehe
<ejat> cuma multi project jerk nak monitor
<ApOgEE> http://lifehacker.com/246988/multitasking-makes-you-less-productive-+-take-ten
<ApOgEE> setel satu2 bro... rilek kan otak
<ApOgEE> aku rasa dah aman sekarang, sudah hand over semua keje... 
<ApOgEE> segala tugas multitask aku dah ada maintainer baru... yeay!
<ApOgEE> http://mashable.com/2011/08/24/multitasking-productivity/
<ejat> uish 
<ejat> dah nak beransur / angkat kaki ker
<susah_sebut> compile - bahasa melayu apa?
<fairuz> aku akan kata kompil
<fairuz> sebab compilation bukan kompilasi ke 
 * fairuz teka je
<susah_sebut> kompilasi = susunan kan?
<susah_sebut> aku pakai susun je la
<susah_sebut> hahaha
<ApOgEE> kompil
<ApOgEE> biasanya aku tulis kompil dalam bahasa skema dokumentasi bahasa malaysia. Contoh: mengkompil, dikompil. http://prpm.dbp.gov.my/Search.aspx?k=kompil
<fairuz> mengkompil ke mengompil?
<susah_sebut> mengkompil
<susah_sebut> ejat: dnsproxy unable to start di precise
<susah_sebut> bila run sudo dnscrypt-proxy -daemonize - nothing happens. katoneiric ok je
<susah_sebut> ada lagi ke tak ejat ni
<ejat> double dash 
<ejat> cuba dnscrypt-proxy --help
<susah_sebut> double dash kat daemonize tu ke?
<ejat> aiya 
<ejat> sila check help 
<ejat> or -d
<susah_sebut> no such file or directory'
<susah_sebut> kenapa ya?
<susahsebut1> ni masa installations
<susahsebut1> sudo apt-get install dnscrypt-proxy
<susahsebut1> Reading package lists... Done
<susahsebut1> Building dependency tree       
<susahsebut1> Reading state information... Done
<susahsebut1> The following NEW packages will be installed: dnscrypt-proxy
<susahsebut1> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<susahsebut1> Need to get 168 kB of archives.
<susahsebut1> After this operation, 479 kB of additional disk space will be used.
<susahsebut1> Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net/fenris/ppa/ubuntu/ precise/main dnscrypt-proxy all 0.1-1ubuntu2 [168 kB]
<susahsebut1> Fetched 168 kB in 2s (58.2 kB/s)         
<susahsebut1> Selecting previously unselected package dnscrypt-proxy.
<susahsebut1> (Reading database ... 154201 files and directories currently installed.)
<susahsebut1> Unpacking dnscrypt-proxy (from .../dnscrypt-proxy_0.1-1ubuntu2_all.deb) ...
<susahsebut1> Processing triggers for man-db ...
<ApOgEE> susahsebut1: lain kali sila guna pastebin
<ApOgEE> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<susah_sebut> oooo... ok
<ApOgEE> nasib baik takde Bot tukang kick orang. ;)
<ApOgEE> !pastebin | susahsebut1 
<lubotu2> susahsebut1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<susah_sebut> ye en +lubotu2, saya budak baru belajar T.T
<susah_sebut> hehe
<ejat> susah_sebut: cuba try change precise to oneiric dalam /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ejat> susah_sebut: cuba try change precise to oneiric dalam /etc/apt/sources.list.d/fenris-ppa-precise.list
<ApOgEE> hahaks
<ejat> nak check dulu .. malas nak build
<ejat> esok lusa ke .. hehe .. walaupun kejap jerk .. 
<susah_sebut> ok cuba kejap
<ejat> dalam tu maksud nye dalam file fenris-ppa-precise.list
<susah_sebut> ada dua je kan 
<susah_sebut> lepas tu reinstall eh?
<ejat> update
<ejat> sudo apt-get install dnscrypt-proxy --reinstall
<susahsebut1> ok, sedang update
<susahsebut1> wb deensokmo_ 
<deensokmo_> Yup
<susahsebut1> sama
<susahsebut1> reinstallation ok
<susahsebut1> tapi bila start 
<susahsebut1> xde apa ejat 
<susahsebut1> run -help atau --help pun keluar no such file or directory
<ApOgEE> ...
<susah_sebut> apanya yang ... tu ApOgEE :p
 * ApOgEE memerhatikan aje kerajinan susah_sebut menguji pakej yang dibuat oleh ejat 
 * ApOgEE sedang bekerja... boleh tengok aje
<susah_sebut> hehe
<susah_sebut> kat 11.10 ok. best je guna
<susahsebut1> huhu masalah baru 
<ApOgEE> masalah baru?
<ApOgEE> oklah.. aku nak balik umah
<ApOgEE> bye
<susahsebut1> hi guys
<ApOgEE> salam
<susahsebut1> wslm
<MrBatman> wasalam
<fairuz> wsalam
<susahsebut1> lapar
<fairuz> susahsebut1: setuju
<susahsebut1> hehe
<susahsebut1> megi siap
<susahsebut1> dua malam dah makan megi
<susahsebut1> :p
<fairuz> :0
<MrBatman> megi
<MrBatman> pecah telo
<MrBatman> perghhh
<MrBatman> :3
<susahsebut1> nak pecah telo gitu je x boleh ni
<susahsebut1> sebab megi goreng
<susahsebut1> heheh
<MrBatman> lol
<MrBatman> hahahaha
<MrBatman> kari lerr..baru layan
<MrBatman> \o/
<susahsebut1> lepas tu layan air panas. 
<susahsebut1> kejap lagi idupkan rokok
<susahsebut1> pergh, hembus asap rokok (sambil terbayang - sedapnya asam pedas/kari/masak lemak) T.T
 * fairuz mengantuk
<deensokmo> susah_sebut
<susah_sebut> deensokmo: yup
<susah_sebut> fairuz: tido ka?
<fairuz> susah_sebut: takde la, kat opis lagi ni
<susah_sebut> lepas tu layan air panas. l bape?
<susah_sebut> adeh, amenda pulak air panas keluar tu
<susah_sebut> hahaha
<deensokmo> huih..
<deensokmo> rajinnyer
<deensokmo> blik kul braper
<susah_sebut> xpe, awek ramai kat opis tu kan fairuz  :p
<deensokmo> he3..
<fairuz> susah_sebut: mane ade
<fairuz> company semi conductor tak ramai awek
<mypapit> !wtf| fairuz 
<lubotu2> fairuz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<deensokmo> sejak aku register ubuntu list kot.. terima beberapa emel.. nak buat apa emel tu..
<susah_sebut> haha fairuz kena fra,e
<susah_sebut> lol
<susah_sebut> *frame
<susah_sebut> hmm, emel tu kalau ada nak tanya boleh terus tanya. 
<fairuz> ..
<deensokmo> ooo..ok.
<susah_sebut> contoh siang tadi saya hantar banyak reply kat dnscrypt yang ejat compile tu. sebab saya test boleh la komen. tanya etc. 
<susah_sebut> macam cadangan maklan tu. macam saya takde kepakaran/pengetahuan dalam bidang survey tu
<susah_sebut> jadi diamkan diri je la
<susah_sebut> dah siap kang saya support dari implementation je
<deensokmo> aku bab2 gini kurang tahu sgt.. tapi cuba nak fahamkann nanti lama2 boleh ar kot
<susah_sebut> boleh je. milis tu macam juga launchpad, forum etc. kita boleh tanya/bincang/gado. bertumbuk je tak boleh sebab x berdepan :p
<fzlamn> saya di channel yang betol ke x ni? 
<susah_sebut> salah. channel anda perlu jalan terus, lepas 3 pintu belah kiri. terima kasih
<susah_sebut> :p
<fairuz> :0
<fairuz> pelik ramai orang ke hehe
<fzlamn> hehehe... 1st time aku aku guna empathy masok irc
<susah_sebut> x nampak list user yang ada la ye?
<susah_sebut> aku x penah guna empathy (irssi ni je la yang aku guna pun)
<fzlamn> irssi ek.. jap nk google
<fairuz> pakai la pidgin :)
<fzlamn> ramai yang kata guna pidgin
<fairuz> aku tak pernah pakai benda lain so takleh nak compare. Tapi setakat aku pakai mmg takde prob, sebab dia bukan setakat irc je, instant messaging lain pun boleh gabung.. YM ke msn ke
<susah_sebut> pidgin ye. aku memang tengah cari yang ada notification. tengah donlod pidgin- nak test
<fzlamn> aku pulak tengah pasang irssi... :P
<susah_sebut> fairuz: macamana nak set channel dalam pidgin?
<fairuz> susah_sebut: Buddies -> Add Chat
<susah_sebut1> hehe berjaya sudah
<fairuz> kat situ boleh pilih channel untuk server tertentu.. Jgn lupa buat autojoin
<susah_sebut1> test
<susah_sebut1> fairuz: oh best2
<susah_sebut> aik?
<fairuz> susah_sebut: mesti la :) 
<susah_sebut> boleh masuk dalam panel unity tak ye?
<susah_sebut> top panel tu
<fairuz> dia mmg integrate dlm top panel tu
<fairuz> aku dah lupa mcm mana nak buat
<fairuz> kat icon surat tu ada pidgin tak salah aku
<susah_sebut> ha ah
<susah_sebut> icon surat
<fairuz> kalau ada org ping ko kat pidgin dia jadi biru
<fzlamn> seronok nampak.. kalau empathy ni dia kelip2 pulak
<susah_sebut> cuba ping aku fairuz  atau fzlamn 
<fairuz> pidgin dia kaur notification mcm bubble tu
<fairuz> susah_sebut: tes test
<totototo> susah_sebut: test
<susah_sebut> xdak pun?
<totototo> fairuz: test
<totototo> kalau window tu tgh aktif mmg tak kuar
<totototo> fairuz: test
<susah_sebut> maybe sebab double? pidgin duduk dalam empathy (icon surat) 
<susah_sebut> empathy pulak nak connect account - network error
<totototo> aku punya kalau pidgin bukan active window, dia kuar bubble 
<susah_sebut> padahal ok je pidgin dengan irssi ni masuk
<fzlamn> susah sebut : test
<susah_sebut> errrr...... aku cuba remove empathy tengok
<susah_sebut1> O:-)
<fzlamn> >:-)
<fairuz> susah_sebut: susah_sebut1: berjaya ke
<susah_sebut1> berjaya
<fairuz> kena offline empathy ke
<susah_sebut1> actually kat preferences tak enable  system tray icon
<susah_sebut1> hahah
<fairuz> oh haha
<fairuz> tapi ko dpt tak bubble tu
<susah_sebut1> empathy dah buang pulak tu :p
<susah_sebut1> test
<susah_sebut1> xde sund pon?
<susah_sebut1> *sound
<fairuz> susah_sebut: susah_sebut1: test test
<susah_sebut> sound pulak xde
<fairuz______> bubble ada?
<susah_sebut> popup window ada keluar
<fairuz______> oo
<fairuz______> try tgk kat setting
<susah_sebut> bubble ada
<susah_sebut> sound dah enable kat setting
<fairuz> sound when conversation has focus tu ko on?
<susah_sebut> xde pun conversation has focus tu
<ejat> susah_sebut1: jap baru nak test build local .. kalau ok .. ill upload utk build for precise .. 
<susah_sebut> ejat: thanks
<susah_sebut> dpat kan milis
<ejat> dah nakk masuk malam kedua dah x tdo nie dari semlm 
<ejat> x dapat :p
<susah_sebut> precise punya pun tak boleh guna dah
<susah_sebut> ish, sebab compile dnscrypt tu ke?
<susah_sebut> *oneiric punya pun tak boleh guna < ralat 
<fairuz> masa untuk balik~
<susah_sebut> pukul berapa sekarang kat sana fairuz 
<fairuz> susah_sebut 6.40
<susah_sebut> petang?
<susah_sebut> selamat minum petang :p
<susah_sebut> adeh, biol dah aku cari macamana nak bagi sound kat pidgin ni
<fairuz> susah_sebut aah petang
<fairuz> ko dah try preview sound dia? kuar tak?
<susah_sebut> preview pun tak keluar
<susah_sebut> errr.... adakah sebab aku belum instal restricted extras?
<fairuz> try pegi play apa2 sound
<susah_sebut> lupa la. ni check masih belum install rupanya
<fairuz> tapi bleh je play pakai alsa kan walaupun takde codecs tu
<susah_sebut> itu la, ada banyak options, default/alsa apa lagi tah. aku dah cuba satu2
<susah_sebut> x boleh jgk
<fairuz> try kat sound command tu
<fairuz> try pakai aply
<fairuz> aplay
<fairuz> aplay %s
<fairuz> lebih kurang mcm tu
<fairuz> pastu try preview tgk kuar ke tak
<susah_sebut> jap
<susah_sebut> ok. dah boleh
<susah_sebut> tp tiba2 je boleh
<susah_sebut> x paham aku
<fairuz> :)
<susah_sebut> bila cuba aplay %s tu sound dia slow compare dengan automatic atau ALSA
<fairuz> aplay tu low level player
<fairuz> bleh set dia punya volume
<susah_sebut> patut la. bagi la yang subwoofer
<susah_sebut> :p
<fairuz> bleh je :D
<susah_sebut> ekeke sorry eh. troll je aku ni
<fairuz> try type amixer kat terminal
<fairuz> ko bleh tgk kat situ volume etc
<fairuz> kalau nak set volume, contoh -> amixer cset name='DL1 Media Playback Volume' 120 
<fairuz> tak salah aku la, aku baru buat hari tu untuk kernel pakai minimal FS
<susah_sebut> cset tu untuk apa? sebab xde cset pun dalam list ni
<fairuz> cset tu untuk set
<susah_sebut> DL1 tu?
<fairuz> ko tgk kat list ko tu la nama diorang
<susah_sebut> kalau ni kena masukkan command macamana?
<susah_sebut> Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost',0
<fairuz> jap lg kat rumah aku tgk, lupa plak.. ko try la man amixer dulu :)
 * fairuz away 20 minit
<susah_sebut> slow pulak tenet tetiba
<susah_sebut> wb MrPen 
<fairuz_> yo
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: ada lagi? 
<susah_sebut> ada2
<susah_sebut> cepat sampai bro
<susah_sebut> dekat ke rumah?
<fairuz_> aa jalan kaki je
<fairuz_> 15 minit keke
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: tak tido lagi? tgh update2 lg ke
#ubuntu-my 2012-01-31
<susah_sebut> salam
<susah_sebut> pergh sedap tido
<ejat> taux per 
<susah_sebut> oh tidak! hancur plan aku
<susah_sebut> dem
<MrPen> :3
<MrPen> suppose to be wb yb MrPen  
<MrPen> kahkahkahkah
<susah_sebut> senyap jek
<susah_sebut> xde orang ka? sume parking nick je?
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: baru bgn :)
<MrPen> ade ni
<MrPen> gimp sy xde sore nk panggil
<MrPen> ehh
<MrPen> dem
<MrPen> gimp plak
<MrPen> da bole da susah_sebut ?
<ApOgEE> uih
<ApOgEE> MrPen: gimp?
<ejat> ?
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: apa cerita GIMP?
<fairuz_> gimp bole kuar sore ke hehe
<MrPen> hehehhe
<MrPen> salah la
<ApOgEE> lol
<MrPen> terbawak2 pertanyaan susah_sebut  kat loco td
<MrPen> :3
<MrPen> xchat xde sore
<MrPen> hehehhe
<ApOgEE> bakpe dgn gimp susah_sebut tu? aku xde fb skang ni
<fairuz_> dai convert png pegi jpg je tak salah aku
<MrPen> die nk convert ke jpg
<fairuz_> s/dai/dia
<MrPen> rename je pon bole
<ApOgEE> bakpe? takleh ke?
<MrPen> pastu save
<MrPen> die xtau kot
<MrPen> patot bole je
<ApOgEE> bukan rename, kalo gimp baru, guna File > Export
<ApOgEE> kalo gimp lama, save as
<MrPen> oooo
<ApOgEE> aku x ingat version. 
<MrPen> maklum la
<MrPen> xpakai lg baru punye
<MrPen> hehhehe
<MrPen> tenet selow la
<MrPen> nk donlod
<fairuz_> rename aku rasa tak sesuai sangat
<fairuz_> sbb compressing format diorang lain
<MrPen> sy biase save as > .jpg je
<ApOgEE> +1 fairuz_ 
<MrPen> nanti die exportkan
<fairuz_> aa better save as la
<MrPen> yep
<ApOgEE> save as, pastu kat nama tu letak extension jpg dan kat dropdown bawah tu, Select File Type biarkan By Extension
<ApOgEE> nanti gimp pandai la nak ejas
<MrPen> yezzaa
<MrPen> awat group punye docs xble bukak ni
<MrPen> adehh
<susah_sebut> ehhhh... meriahnya kat sini
<susah_sebut> hehe gimp setel
<susah_sebut> ApOgEE:  forum hanya support jpg ya? lain tak boleh? video boleh link tak? dari youtube contohnya
<deensokmo> Susah sebut
<deensokmo> nak tanya barang skit
<susah_sebut> ye an deensokmo
<susah_sebut> silakan
<deensokmo> aku pernah tgok Poji taip T&C.. kalau bahasa teknikal cam aku Testing and Commissioning.. apa yg poji maksudkan T&C tu?
<susah_sebut> MrPen: docs apa tu yang tak boleh bukak?
<susah_sebut> Terms And Conditions
<susah_sebut> Syarat-syarat penyertaan
<deensokmo> harhkk..harhkk...
<deensokmo> ok.. time kasih..
<susah_sebut> hehe biasa la bro. lain lapangan lain dia punya terms
<susah_sebut> ok2, wc
<susah_sebut> dah siap ke bro deensokmo t&c tu?
<deensokmo> dah siap  tgh kemaskini.. nak publish.. cuma ruang, masa kat opis ni sussah skit..
<deensokmo> buat sambil curi2.
<MrPen> line sy berat kot
<MrPen> nk view docs xble
<deensokmo> aku baru confrim dgn supplier baju.. dia nak offer aku F1-Uniform.. lawa.. tapi rm60.. tak dapat ar..
<MrPen> img.rc.my tu mmg sy xdelete file susah_sebut 
<MrPen> sbb file dlm tu jugak sy gune tok forum sy
<susah_sebut> comey la MrPen. 
<susah_sebut> xde laaa ilang image
<MrPen> :)
<susah_sebut> kan nak aktifkan semula forum sebab lebih baik dari docs kat fb
<susah_sebut> deensokmo, saya tak dapat hadir meetup
<MrPen> yep
<MrPen> btol
<MrPen> senang nk wat rujukan
<susah_sebut> unity kat 11.10 masih belum dapat 5.0 laaa
<susah_sebut> lambat betul
<ApOgEE> deensokmo: aku pun buat printing baju secara sambilan. taknak mintak quotation?
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: yeke support jpg je? png takleh ke?
<MrPen> ni bukan eh http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/how-to-install-unity-5-0-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: aku rasa mcm pernah je aku letak png kat situ
<deensokmo> dah nak buat camne jauh.. tu
<susah_sebut> yang tu untuk testing MrPen. testing dah guna kat precise ni
<MrPen> hohohooh
<MrPen> sape2 ade cd tolong la burn satu precise tok sy... tenet sy selowww
<susah_sebut> ApOgEE:  sebelum ni test tapi kat picassa. jadi tak pasti samada picassa punya link yang buat tak noleh keluar dalam forum atau png tak support
<susah_sebut> sebab tu tanya
<susah_sebut> MrPen: bagi alamat saya pos
<susah_sebut> pm kat fb ke gapo
<MrPen> nanti meetup sy ade
<MrPen> :3
<susah_sebut> meetup saya tak dapat datang :(
<MrPen> awak xde ke?
<MrPen> ohhh
<MrPen> sat cr alamat
<MrPen> hahhaha
<susah_sebut> heheh cari p.o box la tu. 
<susah_sebut> :p
<susah_sebut> btw, deensokmo, ada gambar baju f1 tu? nak tengok boleh?
<MrPen> hahhaha kene cr bil
<MrPen> wahahah
<deensokmo> Mr Pen.. iso leh shared nanti
<MrPen> hehehhe bulehh
<deensokmo> gambar baju dah ada.. 
<susah_sebut> ApOgEE: video link dari youtube boleh include tak dalam forum?
<susah_sebut> maksudnya bukan sekadar link tapi dia paparkan video tu dalam topic
<deensokmo> jap.. susah sebut.. tgh fiikir cmane nak hantar kat ko ni..
<susah_sebut> img.rc.my
<susah_sebut> betul tak link tu MrPen
<deensokmo> camne nak buat tu.. adeh.. ini org yg buta IT.. nak tranfer gambar pun tak tau..
<MrPen> yep
<MrPen> btol
<MrPen> ermm
<MrPen> forum pakai ape eh
<MrPen> sy pakai mybb
<susah_sebut> huiyoooooo... batman!!! :p
<MrPen> ble include video sume
<MrPen> :p
<susah_sebut> phbb kot
<susah_sebut> phpbb
<MrPen> ohhh
<susah_sebut> deensokmo, bukak link img.irc.my tu
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: apa pulak takleh nye... http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=2464
<susah_sebut> tekan butang untuk upload
<susah_sebut> dah siap upload bagi la link tu kat sini
<susah_sebut> kita tengok ramai2. 
<MrPen> erm
<MrPen> sy xgalakkan upload or attachment
<MrPen> bahaya
<MrPen> lebaik baik link
<MrPen> contoh http://rc.my/thread-1268.html
<deensokmo> img tu tak jumpe kat mana la.a.
<susah_sebut> err.... kenapa ya MrPen. 
<MrPen> bahaya dr user kurg aja
<MrPen> dorg upload shell
<MrPen> xpasal2 je
<susah_sebut> oo paham dah
<MrPen> :)
<MrPen> mengelak sblom kene
<MrPen> forum sy attachment sume disable
<MrPen> riso
<MrPen> hahhaa
<susah_sebut> bahaya untuk webmaster la kan. untuk end user macam saya ni effect jugak ke kalau saya tak donlod attachment/file yang diupload tu?
<MrPen> webmaster bahaya
<MrPen> end user xsgt
<MrPen> sayang kat database la
<MrPen> user
<MrPen> email
<MrPen> passwd
<MrPen> yg tu bahaye
<susah_sebut> fairuz tido ka?
<fairuz> susah_sebut: baru masuk opis
<fairuz> tak sampai seminit :D
<susah_sebut> eh, ada. heheh
<susah_sebut> ingatkan parking nick je
<susah_sebut> :p
<fairuz> aku on je kalau kat opis
<fairuz> ada channel utk team mates
<fairuz> kat rumah la kdg2 off kalau aku masuk windows, lupa nak psg 
<susah_sebut> makan la kejap
<susah_sebut> dah pukul 3 lebih tak makan lagi
<fairuz> susah_sebut: sila2.. selamat makan
<susah_sebut> batman: insyaAllah esok post. petang ni masuk tong pos express. esok kul 12 dia collect
<MrPen> erk
<MrPen> time kasih byk2 mr susah_sebut 
<fairuz> pos ape ni, ade benda menarik ke hehe
<MrPen> bape tuh kene baya
<susah_sebut> x yah le 
<MrPen> hohooh
<MrPen> time kasih byk2
<MrPen> nanti mlm2 batman jg umah awak
<MrPen> :3
<susah_sebut> batman datang umah watpe. kalau catwoman tu ok la jugak. :-D
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: apa yg dipos tu? ada barang menarik?
<susah_sebut> pos kat mana tu en ApOgEE?
<MrPen> kahkahkahkah
<ApOgEE> pos express
<susah_sebut> oh, dvd precise daily build je
<ApOgEE> i see... sudah jadi tokan DVD rupanya
<MrPen> kekekke
<MrPen> tenet sy selow
<susah_sebut> tokan kecik je. diam2 kang kena serbu pulak dengan bahagian komersial bukit aman
<MrPen> jiran2 plak kedekot
<susah_sebut> :p
<MrPen> so kene la mintak jase org
<MrPen> kekekke
<susah_sebut> ok. out kejap nak beli barang keperluan sikit. 
<deensokmo> Ap0gEE..
<deensokmo> Saper yang design logo Loco team Ubuntu yg terpapar pada Facebook tu?
<susah_sebut> errr.... kalau burn as data dalam cd boleh copy kan. iso tak rosak kan? cuma cd tu tak bootable la kan? 
<susah_sebut> banyaknya kan
<susah_sebut> =.=
<deensokmo> Saya nak buat syarat logo tu mesti ada pada baju Loco Team nanti, boleh ker?
<susah_sebut> bukan ke aritu kata logo biar ikut kreativiti user deensokmo
<deensokmo> iso boleh brun dlm bentuk data.. tapi tak boleh boot jer
<fairuz> alang2 burn la terus jadi bootable
<susah_sebut> xpe simpan dalam folder baru burn dalam dvd. jadi batman nak guna untuk pendrive ke atau nak redistribute untuk jadi tokan pun boleh
<deensokmo> hanya design ikut masing2.. Logo kalau boleh aku nak seragamkan..
<susah_sebut> deensokmo: ok
<MrPen> yeahhh
<MrPen> btol
<MrPen> hehehe
<deensokmo> yela.. saper yg cipta logo Loco team tu.. nak minta izin ni..
<MrPen> erm
<susah_sebut> kena tanya ApOgEE. tengok kat blog dia ada tak. kalau ada dia yang design. heheh
<deensokmo> takut melanggar hakcipta pulak.., dlm blog dia? dlm wiki dia aku selongkar tak der logo tu.. blog dia apa erk?
<MrPen> kalo nk wat camtu
<MrPen> kene sediakan la vector tok user
<MrPen> so user sume pakai same
<MrPen> xde la color laen ke tesenget ke ape ke
<ApOgEE> http://artofapogee.blogspot.com
<ejat> wooo 
<ejat> semua org sedang rancak berbual
 * ejat bagus2
<MrPen> :3
<deensokmo> tu dia tuan tanah..
<ejat> susah_sebut: nanti esok la kut i fix .. since dpt komen membina kat blog :)
<ApOgEE> aku dah nak gerak dah ni... ada tugas luar
<ejat> polishing it up 
<ApOgEE> deensokmo: logo baru tu ko tanya ejat 
<ApOgEE> rasa mcm bukan aku yg buat
<ejat> http://blog.myfenris.net/2012/01/29/building-a-ubuntu-package-for-dnscrypt-proxy/#comments
<deensokmo> ejat..
<ejat> deensokmo: yo
<deensokmo> minta izin utk Logo Loco Team dlm facebook utk diabadikan pada Baju..
<deensokmo> sebab di mata aku, Logo tu terbaik..
<MrPen> sape pawer vector siapkan la
<deensokmo> ada nilai2 ke Malaysiaan di situ.
<deensokmo> Cmane ejat..?
<fairuz> ejat: kalau sudi + ada masa lapang, nanti ajar aku basics packaging boleh? :)
<deensokmo> ejat: pertandingan mereka cipta baju nak start dah ni..
<deensokmo> hadiah lumayan.. 
<ejat> Timeout error
<ejat> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<ejat> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<ejat> Trying again in a couple of minutes might work.
<ejat> (Error ID: OOPS-ba45c0016dafce666e27815338b44260)
<ejat> deensokmo: jap .. tgh nak upload
<ejat> bzr push lp:~fenris/ubuntu-my/logo
<ejat> Created new branch.
<ejat> tp launchpad timeout plak .. 
<ejat> MrPen: vector dah ade dah 
<ejat> .ai .psd .xcf
<ejat> :)
<MrPen> da ade senang la
<MrPen> seragam
<MrPen> (Y)
<MrPen> mandi sat
<MrPen> zohor blom lg neh
<MrPen> adoi
<ejat> adeh nape x de karma plak kat project tu :(
<ejat> sedey2
<ejat> ahaks
<susah_sebut> x paham
<susah_sebut> cite apa ni?
<susah_sebut> (04:15:03 PM) The account has disconnected and you are no longer in this chat. You will be automatically rejoined in the chat when the account reconnects. - sebab ni kot aku x paham. tiba2 dc
<MrPen> done invite my user to ubuntu.com.my
<MrPen> :3
<ejat> ?
<ejat> https://code.launchpad.net/~fenris/+junk/ubuntumy-logo
<fairuz> ejat: command bzr tu dia utk code versioning mcm git ke
 * fairuz tka pernah pakai
<ejat> fairuz: yes
<ejat> bzr-git - Bazaar plugin providing Git integration -> pun ade gak 
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> dia mmg totally lain dari git, or dia built based on git?
<ejat> x sendiri nye
<ejat> canonical nye
<kaibathelegacy> i see
<ejat> !google bazaar
<lubotu2> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<ejat> #google bazaar
<ubuntumy> ejat: Fashion Trends and Women's Fashion Shows - Harper's BAZAAR: <http://www.harpersbazaar.com/>; Bazaar: <http://bazaar.canonical.com/>; Bazaar Home | The Bazaar: <http://thebazaar.com/>; Bazaar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bazaar>; Bazaar | Define Bazaar at Dictionary.com: <http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/bazaar>; The Cathedral and the Bazaar: (1 more message)
<ejat> kaibathelegacy & fairuz : detail at bazaar.canonical.com
<fairuz> ejat: ok thank you
<ejat> #google fairuz texas intrument 
<ubuntumy> ejat: Fairuz Ismail profiles | LinkedIn: <http://www.linkedin.com/pub/dir/Fairuz/Ismail>; General discussion for Valgrind users (): <http://blog.gmane.org/gmane.comp.debugging.valgrind/month=20110501>; SourceForge.net: Valgrind, an open-source memory debugger ...: <http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_name=201104272103.13520.Josef.Weidendorfer%40gmx.de&forum_name=valgrind-users>; Arabic Music (2 more messages)
<fairuz> arabic music pun ade keke
<fairuz> ejat: aha linked in.. lupa nak update profile..
<fairuz> mcm penting benda ni
<ejat> penting gak la .. 
<ejat> aritu ade recruiter 
<ejat> cari 
<ejat> sbb dia tgk background kat linked
<fairuz> tu la
<ejat> susah_sebut: update la content nak meetup 
<ejat> :P
<ejat> content our meeting irc aritu 
<ejat> redundant pun x pe la kut 
<ejat> asal ade info / update
<susah_sebut> update dekat mana tu ejat?
<susah_sebut> pergh, dapat 8GB pendrive le
<susah_sebut> huhu
<susah_sebut> cayalah sponsor
<ejat> 8GB ? 
<susah_sebut> ha ah
<ejat> sape sponsor ? 
<ejat> nak jugak! pendrive ubuntu dah 3 ketul ilang ;(
<susah_sebut> pertandingan baju tu
<ejat> oooooooooooo
<ejat> mana info ? 
<susah_sebut> deensokmo_: yang sponsor la tu
<susah_sebut> forum
<ejat> update la kat website skali 
<susah_sebut> maybe baru siap kot
<susah_sebut> belum publish kat fb
<MrBatman> jom tuka 64
<susah_sebut> agaknya
<MrBatman> rugi ram je
<susah_sebut> belum login fb lagi
<susah_sebut> batman pasang kernel pae dah ke? 
<MrBatman> wooo
<susah_sebut> btw, precise yang aku post tu 64 tau
<MrBatman> ni rase nk join comp ni
<MrBatman> baiklah
<MrBatman> hehehhe
<susah_sebut> ejat: update apanya tadi yang dikata?
<susah_sebut> hamba kind of lost
<susah_sebut> wslm
<ejat> content
 * ejat tgh upload file drupal .. 
<ejat> \0/ portal upgraded
<ejat> tp content jerk blom 
<ejat> ahaks
<fairuz> ok dah tu asal ada progress
<ejat> progress nye .. harapkan patik yg hina nie jerk la .. :(
<ejat> dari dulu lagi dah bertahun2 mcm tu :(
<fairuz> idea aku, buat satu pages to do, baru orang tau apa nak kena buat..
<fairuz> sebab contoh mcm aku, nak tolong, tapi tak tau nak tolong apa
<fairuz> kira kalau dalam page to do tu ada list 100 item lagi ok, benda sikit2 orang berminat sikit nak tolong
<deensokmo1> Nak balik dah.. bye..
<fairuz> deensokmo1 bye
<ejat> susah_sebut: i dah file bug
<ejat> and assign
<susah_sebut> ejat: belum tengok apa bug tu. nanti tengok nak edit post jap kat forum
<ejat> fairuz:  join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-my-webteam
<ejat> sbb byk bug akan assign kat team tu 
<susah_sebut> ejat: ada?
<ejat> ada2
<ejat> dah x lama dah nie 
<ejat> kenapakah ? 
<susah_sebut> nanti kalau ada masuk forum mintak jadikan topik pertandingan tu sebagai announcement
<susah_sebut> dah cuba tadi tapi xde options tu untuk saya
<susah_sebut> announcement yang ada tu pun banyak 2 tahun lepas. yang dah obsolete boleh take down kot. thanks
<ejat> bukan anda moderator kah ? 
<ejat> malam skit or esok remind me back ... 
<ejat> or apogee
<susah_sebut> ok
<fairuz> wb MrPen
<MrPen> :3
<fairuz> helo Guest73562
<Guest73562> hi fairuz :)
<Guest73562> im new :)
<fairuz> Guest73562: new to irc or new to ubuntu? :)
<Guest73562> new to ubuntu and this server
<Guest73562> hehehe
<fairuz> susah_sebut: ping. tido dah ke, selalu tak tido lagi :)
<fairuz> Guest73562: orang mana?
<susah_sebut> lom
<susah_sebut> tengah lapar
<susah_sebut> malas nak masuk
<susah_sebut> hi Guest73562 
<susah_sebut> *masak daaa bukan masuk
<susah_sebut> :p
 * Guest73562 damansara
<Guest73562> hi susah_sebut :)
<susah_sebut> fairuz: ping :p
<susah_sebut> Guest73562:  tukar la nick :p
<Guest73562> emm jap
<Guest73562> xtau nk letak nick ape sebenarnya ~_~
<Guest73562> nick yg bese guna dh registered
<Guest73562> huhuhu
<susah_sebut> fairuz: tengah buat apa?
<susah_sebut> ngurat awek ke kije? 
<susah_sebut> :p
<fairuz> susah_sebut: tengah test HDMI ni hehe
<fairuz> buat test compliance
<fairuz> hdmi untuk mobile
 * fairuz masa untuk balik~
<susah_sebut> aik? cepat pulak balik fairuz 
<susah_sebut> calling for deensokmo_ 
<fairuz> susah_sebut: hari ni testing je, dari bosan duk tunggu baik aku balik :D
<deensokmo_> Yup sume dah nak blik ker
<deensokmo_> Terlintas kat fikiran... Ermm tapi nak ckap pun serba salah
<ak47suk1> hmmm
<deensokmo_> Kejap.. Nak gi on pc..
<penDuga_ARus> .....nok kate mende auu ning..
<susah_sebut> deensokmo_: apa yang terlintas tu?
<susah_sebut> hi ak47suk1 and penDuga_ARus 
<ak47suk1> hi susah_sebut 
<deensokmo_> Jap2..
<deensokmo_> Ubuntu tgh loading..
<penDuga_ARus> hi jugak utk susah_sebut ... hhhehee
<deensokmo> ok..
<deensokmo> berdasarkan pengalaman aku...
<deensokmo> tahun lepas aku wat baju.. hai.. (deensokmo ni tak der benda lain, selain baju hee3)..
<penDuga_ARus> guane dok leh masuk irc.ubuntu.com..
<deensokmo> utk mengambil order dan utk mencapai sasaran bukan mcm jual goreng pisang.. jadi  nak bincang kat sini skit..
<penDuga_ARus> guane dok leh masuk irc.ubuntu.com..
<deensokmo> saper ada kat sini.. sila angkat tangan..
<penDuga_ARus> ker sebab ambe runnning win7
<deensokmo> penduga-arus.. kita boleh tgok ar..
<fzlamn_> ada
 * ak47suk1 angkat tangan
<ak47suk1> tak habis letih lagi memikir ldap account takleh login dari  Moodle 2.2 :(
 * penDuga_ARus pelik nih....
<deensokmo> ok sya nak teruskan..
<penDuga_ARus> pende..? design baju ker deensokmo ..?
<deensokmo> dulu.. pengalaman mengajar sya..
<penDuga_ARus> acu beri link..nok kelis design...
<ak47suk1> silakan bro deensokmo 
<deensokmo> utk capai taget org beli baju ubuntu.. ambil masa sebulan lbih..
 * penDuga_ARus nok gok ser.. kalu design sempoi..
<deensokmo> cuma kat forum belum tahu jualan panas atau tidak..
<penDuga_ARus> design bohh.. nok tengok..
<deensokmo> lepas tu.. nak jahit dan printing pun hampir 3 minggu..
<fzlamn_> adik sy nak 1 baju ubuntu
<ak47suk1> hmmm
<deensokmo> fzlamn.. pertandingan mencipta baju UBuntu Malaysia telah diiklankan dlm forum..
<deensokmo> bahagian , pemgumuman.. sila lihat forum
<penDuga_ARus> jap2... login porum.
<deensokmo> syarat pertandigan ada di sana..
<deensokmo> ha..haa.. login dulu.. ada hadiah tu..
<fzlamn_> :)
<fzlamn_> dah baca ttg tu, lg pun kn ada dlm mesyuarat mlm tu
<fzlamn_> saya pandai beli je, design x pandai pun
 * penDuga_ARus masuk doh ning...
<penDuga_ARus> dok juper cari link...
<penDuga_ARus> ok.. juper doss...
<penDuga_ARus> http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=2465&p=12180&hilit=baju#p12180
<deensokmo> haa.haa
<deensokmo> ala lukis jer..
<deensokmo> bukan susah pun.. godek2 pun jadi..
<penDuga_ARus> ....roundNeck tadok ker..
<deensokmo> kat youtube byk tutorial, GIMP, inkscape
<deensokmo> utk format svg tu.. senang jer.. contohnya guna inkscape.. cuba test mana gambar  dan lepas tu, save as.. skrull dlm pilihan.. ada format svg..
<chengjk> hi geng
<fairuz_> chengjk: hi
<chengjk> fairuz: sunyi jer kat sini... semua orang dah off ker???
<fairuz_> chengjk: sebelum ni mmg agak sunyi, tapi skang baru start bising sikit
<fairuz_> kalau masuk tu, park la nick
<fairuz_> kalau tak cakap ape2 pun
<susah_sebut1> setuju dengan fairuz
<susah_sebut1> sekarang dah lebih meriah
<susah_sebut1> :p
<linuxmalaysia_> Salam
<linuxmalaysia_> ujian gunakan web client Freenode http://webchat.freenode.net/
<fairuz_> linuxmalaysia_: ujian berjaya :)
<susah_sebut1> webclient kureng best la linuxmalaysia_ :p
<linuxmalaysia_> hehehe saya pakai pidgin biasanya
<fairuz_> :)
<linuxmalaysia_> saje nak test ada yang bertanya dalam facebook group
<susah_sebut1> pidgin ada bubble hensem
<susah_sebut1> :p
<fairuz_> bunyi dia pun hemsem
<susah_sebut1> ubuntu pernah guna pidgin as default tak?
<fzlamn> kat dalam classroom tu cerita pasal mcm mana nk buat gpg key ke?
<susah_sebut1> development la
<fzlamn> hahaha... asyik sebut gpg key je
<fzlamn> tu la masalah masok kelas dh separoh jalan
<fairuz_> baru start aku rasa
<susah_sebut1> developer ok la masuk situ. buat software ke. macam aku yang end user ni masuk buat terfakap otak aku je. :p
<fairuz_> baru nak generate gpg ngan ssh
<susah_sebut1> bukan dia auto generate ke key untuk ssh connection (memandai je aku ni)
<fzlamn> walaupun baru start dh mcm ketinggalan... kita tengok2 la apa cerita kat situ susah sebut
<fairuz_> tapi still kena generate public key ngan private key tu
<susah_sebut1> oooooo
<fairuz_> pastu ko pakai la public key tu ngna launchpad
<fairuz_> takpun ngan git ke
<linuxmalaysia_> yang ssh create ada cert untuk encrypt connection kita
<fzlamn> teringat masa nk sign code of conduct... berhari2 belajar nak buat dengan Apogee
<susah_sebut1> guna dengan launchpad tu untuk?
<linuxmalaysia_> kena tolong lain dengan buat manual ringkas
<susah_sebut1> setuju dengan linuxmalaysia_. buat kat forum fzlamn. siap bergambar
<susah_sebut1> heheh terbaeek
<fzlamn> insyaAllah
<fairuz_> susah_sebut1: aku rasa guna untuk bzr
<fairuz_> code versioning ubuntu
<susah_sebut1> err. end user macam aku ada nak kena bzr tu tak untuk ssh. contoh aku nak ssh desktop aku untuk ambil / copy benda waktu aku outstation
<fairuz_> tak
<fairuz_> benda lain tu
<fairuz_> takde kaitan
<fzlamn> sebelum tu, apa ssh?
<susah_sebut1> secure shell connection
<susah_sebut1> macam rdesktop/teamviewer
<susah_sebut1> kalau betul kefahaman aku ni la
<susah_sebut1> cuma di terminal sahaja
<susah_sebut1> kan fairuz_
<fairuz_> ye tapi boleh je kalau nak buat x11 forwarding
<fairuz_> macam aku ssh pegi pc susah_sebut1, pastu aku edit file dia pakai gedit ke
<susah_sebut1> x11 forwarding tu aku belum penah dengar. cube citer detail sket
<fairuz_> wb ejat
<fairuz_> contoh la ko connect ssh ngan pc A pakai ssh userA@pcA
<ejat> fairuz_: join la ubuntu-my nye launchpad skali .. ke dah join ? 
<fairuz_> ejat: dah apply tak salah aku, takde orang approve lagi
<fairuz_> susah_sebut1 so kalau ko connect mcm tu, ko ada terminal je la
<ejat> tu webteam kan ? 
<fairuz_> contoh ko nak edit file ke apa ke, kena pakai vi atau nano la, nak pakai yg ada gui takleh
<ejat> launchpad.net/~ubuntu-my
<ejat> sape kat kg baru 
<ejat> meh la join 
<ejat> yahoo esok cuti 
<ejat> ahaks 
<susah_sebut1> heheh
<fairuz_> ejat: dah apply jugak situ
<fairuz_> tak approve lagi
<ejat> okie .. thanks 
<susah_sebut1> ye la ejat aku tengok beratur orang apply belum approve
<fairuz_> susah_sebut1: So kalau ko nak pakai gui dengan ssh ni, kena la buat x11 forwarding tu
<susah_sebut1> btw, f sila sambung
<fairuz_> letak option -X je kat ssh tu
<fairuz_> contoh ssh -X userA@pcA
<susah_sebut1> oh, macam tu mudah je?
<fairuz_> aah
<fairuz_> try la
<susah_sebut1> xperlu additional benda yang nak diinstall?
<fairuz_> tak
<ejat> dh approved 
<susah_sebut1> adeh, kena pasang open ssh dulu sebab precise baru
<susah_sebut1> lupa lak nak install balik
<fairuz_> ejat: ok thank you
<ejat> brb .. nak makan kejap ... 
<ejat> cau ... 
<fairuz_> susah_sebut1: kejap je install tu :D
<susah_sebut1> dah siap install tapi kenapa pulak laaa connection refused ni
<susah_sebut1> kenapa ye?
<fairuz_> ko try connect ke mana?
<susah_sebut1> lappy ke desktop
<susah_sebut1> cuma lappy wifi, desktop lan
<susah_sebut1> xde kena mengena kan 
<fairuz_> aa boleh je
<fairuz_> ko connect pakai no ip ke
<fairuz_> ssh user@host
<susah_sebut1> ha ah
<susah_sebut1> guna ip
<susah_sebut1> guna hostname unknown pulak
<fairuz_> sama je patutnya
<fairuz_> user tu ko letak user desktop la kan
<fairuz_> jgn pegi letak user lappy plak
<susah_sebut1> ye la
<susah_sebut1> jap cek ip lappy
<susah_sebut1> betul la tak sama
<susah_sebut1> cuma ada router
<susah_sebut1> sulu xde router
<susah_sebut1> masa aku test dulu cuma modem wifi riger yang free dari tm tu
<susah_sebut1> sekarang modem kemudian bersambung ke router tp link
<susah_sebut1> oh, baca balik soalan ko kat atas tu
<susah_sebut1> user lappy dengan esktop aku memang x sama
<susah_sebut1> *username
<susah_sebut1> fairuz ada lagi ka?
<fairuz_> susah_sebut1 ko dapat connection refused kan
<fairuz_> satu soalan bonus, kat pc ko tu dah install ke openssh-server
<fairuz_> :D tak install mmg la tak dpt nak connect
<susah_sebut1> dah
<susah_sebut1> tadi aku sudo apt-get instal openssh-client && sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<susah_sebut1> client dah ada cuma server xde
<susah_sebut1> kat desktop pun both dah ada
<susah_sebut1> sebab diulu pernah buat
<susah_sebut1> wakakakaka
<susah_sebut1> ilang dah openssh-server aku kat desktop?
<susah_sebut1> macamana boleh ilang ye
<susah_sebut1> aku cek ni xde
<susah_sebut1> hampeh tol
<fairuz_> hehe
<fairuz_> camni
<fairuz_> ko nak try ssh je kan
<fairuz_> ko bleh try ssh pegi pc aku ni
<fairuz_> aku add user baru jap untuk ko test
<fairuz_> dah berjaya ssh tu jgn buat benda pelik pulak haha
<fairuz_> susah_sebut1: nak ke try
<susah_sebut1> nanti
<susah_sebut1> test kat desktop aku
<susah_sebut1> nak sampai berjaya semula
<susah_sebut1> errr... ada pron tak pc ko? hahahaha
<fairuz_> susah_sebut1: haha takda
<fairuz_> kalau ada pun dalam home aku
<susah_sebut1> yay berjaya sudeh
<fairuz_> ni aku create user baru, kosong je
<susah_sebut1> hehe
<fairuz_> cuba try ssh kat pc aku plak
<susah_sebut1> ooo pandai nak suruh aku test bagi yang xde isi
<fairuz_> baru menarik ssh kat pc luar
<susah_sebut1> jap nak tes x forwarding tu kat desktop aku
<fairuz_> ko try la x11 forwarding tu
<fairuz_> ko try tanpa forwarding ngan forwarding
<susah_sebut1> ls -l
<susah_sebut1> eh salah port
<susah_sebut1> lol
<fairuz_> susah_sebut1 berjaya ke
<susah_sebut1> berjaya tapi blur macamana nak test
<susah_sebut1> tengah fikir
<fairuz_> try la bukak gedit
<fairuz_> tanpa x11 forwarding tu mmg takleh bukak
<fairuz_> try edit file pakai gedit la sng cita
<susah_sebut1> gedit: malloc.c:3096: sYSMALLOc: Assertion `(old_top == (((mbinptr) (((char *) &((av)->bins[((1) - 1) * 2])) - __builtin_offsetof (struct malloc_chunk, fd)))) && old_size == 0) || ((unsigned long) (old_size) >= (unsigned long)((((__builtin_offsetof (struct malloc_chunk, fd_nextsize))+((2 * (sizeof(size_t))) - 1)) & ~((2 * (sizeof(size_t))) - 1))) && ((old_top)->size & 0x1) && ((unsigned long)old_end & pagemask) == 0)' failed.
<susah_sebut1> itu yang keluar
<susah_sebut1> eh sorry lupa guna pastebin
<susah_sebut1> apanya tu
<fairuz_> tak tau aku, tu kaur kalau pakai -X ke
<fairuz_> /s/kaur/kuar
<susah_sebut1> ha ah pakai X
<susah_sebut1> -X
<fairuz_> tak pernah jumpa plak benda tu
<fairuz_> aku punya klaur elok ja gedit
<fairuz_> cuba test software lain
<fairuz_> nautilus ke
<susah_sebut1> nautilus
<fairuz_> berjaya?
<fairuz_> ke fail jugak
<susah_sebut1> firefox macam boleh. tapi dia suruh aku stop firefox yang already running dulu
<susah_sebut1> nautilus x berjaya
<fairuz_> hmm pelik jugak tu
<susah_sebut1> banshee boleh
<fairuz_> dua2 ubuntu ke
<susah_sebut1> ha ah
<fairuz_> tenggiling dua2?
<susah_sebut1> satu precise (lappy) satu oneiric (desktop)
<fairuz_> patut takde problem pun
<susah_sebut1> ekekeke
<fairuz_> cuba ko connect kat pc aku pakai desktop ko
<susah_sebut1> bukak lagu kat lappy yang bunyik kat desktop
<fairuz_> aku pakai kucing
<fairuz_> tgk kucing sama kucing ok tak
<fairuz_> keke mmg la
<fairuz_> ssh tu mcm ko ada depan pc tu
<fairuz_> so mcm ko guna desktop
<susah_sebut1> lepas ni nak kena modify .ssh/config file. dapat idea nak takutkan member serumah
<susah_sebut1> hahaha
<susah_sebut1> time aku xde diorang guna pc aku
<susah_sebut1> :p
<fairuz_> haha
<susah_sebut1> btw, aktiviti ssh ni di log tak?
<susah_sebut1> dalam komputer dan lappy aku ni?
<fairuz_> ada kat /var/log/auth.log
<susah_sebut1> oooooo
<fairuz_> ko boleh tgk sapa yg connect kat pc ko la
<fairuz_> contoh -> Jan 31 18:16:43 themachine sshd[31601]: Accepted password for test from 192.168.1.16 port 57780 ssh2
<susah_sebut1> kita boleh clean log tu sebelum keluar?
<susah_sebut1> nak kena test ni
<susah_sebut1> ekekeke
<susah_sebut1> uiks panjangnya log
<susah_sebut1> ooo log ni ada list sume activities yang perlu authentication ya
<susah_sebut1> fairuz_ tido ka?
<fairuz_> takde la, tgh baut benda lain keke
<susah_sebut1> fairuz tido dulu ah. teringat sok pagi ada keje
<susah_sebut1> thanks
<susah_sebut1> bye
<fairuz_> okeh
<fairuz_> wb e-jat
<e-jat> Tgh driving blik umh
<MakLaN> Sape ada kat #ubuntu-classroom
<MakLaN> diorang dengan briefing pasal Ubuntu TV
<deensokmo> jap nak join gak kat situ..
<deensokmo> e-jat..
<deensokmo> e-jat:
<e-jat> Yo
<e-jat> Wuzzup2
<deensokmo> tolong check emel jap..
<deensokmo> fenris@gmail tu..
<deensokmo> apa2 pun baca dulu.. pastu reply emel ok.. aku nak log out dah ni..
<deensokmo> Asslamualaikum..
<fairuz_> wb fzlamn
<fzlamn> :)
<MakLaN> whoa
<MakLaN> baru harini tau ambik port pasal ubuntu tv
<fzlamn> bantuan diperlukan 
<fzlamn> tadi cuba add ppa ni add-apt-repository ppa:jsevi83/unity
<fzlamn> pastu keluar error mcm ni pulak... http://pastebin.com/1eVcFEQT
<fzlamn> kenapa ya?
<fairuz_> fzlamn: pycurl ko problem kot?
<fairuz_> tenggiling ke kucing?
<fzlamn> meow...
<fzlamn> kucing
<fairuz_> fzlamn: hm tak tau plak
<fairuz_> try la lagi sekali
<fairuz_> sama jugak ke
<fzlamn> jap sy try dengan ppa lain pulak
<fzlamn> td dh try ppa yg sama 3 kali
<fzlamn> okay..problem yang sama untuk kali ke 4
<fzlamn> fairuz_: ada solution x?
<fairuz_> fzlamn: takde idea.. tapi dia error time bila tu? lepas dia suruh tekan enter tu ke.. ke sebelum tu lagi
<fzlamn> fairuz_: lepas enter dan masukkan passwords
<fairuz_> dah try tanya kat #ubuntu?
<fairuz_> aku tak tau la
<fzlamn> fairuz_: xpe sedang berusaha lagi... kalau dah buntu nanti baru la tanya kat situ. :D
<fzlamn> done, rupa-rupanya ada error lepas update
<fzlamn> fairuz_: thanks ya sebab susah tlg fikirkan...
<fzlamn> nak out dulu
<fairuz_> fzlamn: ok
<fzlamn> Assalamualaikum dan selamat pagi semua
<fairuz_> wsalam
<fzlamn> x jadi nk out, mcm best je cerita kat classroom
<fzlamn> :P
<ejat> selamat pagi malaysia
<fzlamn> selamat pagi ejat
<ejat> apa bikin
<ejat> dalam classroom lagik ker
<fzlamn> a'ah.. depa cerita pasal lens
<ejat> fzlamn: u join pakai pe ? 
<ejat> irc ? 
<ejat> try install : lernid
<fzlamn> irc guna empathy
<fzlamn> ejat: lernid pasang guna terminal boleh?
<ejat> lernid = GUI for classroom purpose
<fzlamn> sedang pasang lernid
<fzlamn> lagi syok...
<fzlamn> thanks ejat
<ejat> :)
<ejat> terlelap plak depan screen
<ejat> adeh 
<fairuz_> semua dah tido ke
<fairuz_> kur kur
<fairuz__> fairuz: test
<fairuz__> test
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-01
<ApOgEE> salam
<susah_sebut> hi
<ApOgEE> yo susah_sebut 
<ejat> wsalam
<susah_sebut> test
<susah_sebut> :p
<ejat> apa bikin
<ejat> huhu baru bgn tengahari 
<ejat> :P
<susah_sebut> baru sampai rumah. ada urusan di luar tadi. 
<susah_sebut> spesis batman ke jat malam x tido siang je tido. :p
<susah_sebut> wb deensokmo
<ejat> :p
<deensokmo> ejat: kerja ker ari ni
<ejat> x
<deensokmo> huu.huu.. apa xtvt..
<ejat> tatau lagi 
<ejat> ingat nak perkemaskan dnscrypt tu base on comment .. 
<ejat> tp cam xde mood lagi .. 
<ejat> :P
<deensokmo> buat mana2 yg dirasakan perlu.. hamba nak tolong tak reti..
<ejat> sy pun x reti mana jugak 
<susah_sebut> susah_sebut:  jampi hantar mood ke ejat
<ejat> uish .. jgn la jampi2
<susah_sebut> jampi bagi mood je :p
<deensokmo> gi ajak minum..
<ejat> kalau kt kl gigih la nak join
<fairuz_> halo2
<susah_sebut> halo fairuz
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: meeting bulan 2 bila?
<susah_sebut> fairuz jap
<susah_sebut> 17/2/2012 jam 9 malam 
<susah_sebut> loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-my
<ejat> dah beberapa hari dalam ubuntu .. now in tingkap plak .. 
<ejat> hybrid .. osx + ubuntu .. now osx + tingkap7 ultimate ..
<MrPen> lol
<fairuz> aku pun dah lama tak masuk windows.. rindu main starcraft 2
<MrPen> lupe cd tingkap letak mne :3
<MrPen> kahkahkahkah
<fairuz> keke
<ApOgEE> salam
<ApOgEE> fairuz: apa bikin?
<ApOgEE> fairuz_: ?
<ApOgEE> kepada sesiapa yang ada masa, tolong tengok spam kat http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my
<fairuz> ApOgEE: baru nak start buat keja kat opis ni
<fairuz> pegi minum kopi jap tadi
<fairuz> tgh test DVI ngan HDMI
<fairuz> ApOgEE: Pasal spam, aku akan bantu apa yang patut.. Macam tak sibuk sangat kat opis hari ni.
<ApOgEE> fairuz: hahaha... ko pun submit bugs tu ke, aiseh
<ApOgEE> aku tgh menaip tadi, tak perasan
<fairuz> ApOgEE: Oh ko submit jugak ke keke
<fairuz> jadikan la bug aku duplicate
<fairuz> assign kat aku takpe bug tu
<ApOgEE> aku dah jadikan bug aku tu duplicate sebab ko submit 5 minit awal dari aku
<fairuz> ApOgEE: oh tapi lupa plak aku bleh edit je kan, takleh delete page
<fairuz> admin je boleh tak salah aku
<ApOgEE> fairuz: ko punya username apa? aku cuba bikin kasi jadi admin
<fairuz> fairuz
<fairuz> ApOgEE: ^
<ApOgEE> fairuz: ok, dah dilantik menjadi Penyelia
<fairuz> ApOgEE: Ok terima kasih
<ApOgEE> fairuz: kita memerlukan lebih ramai penyelia. Atau kena fikir mcm mana nak atasi masalah ni. Ada cadangan?
<fairuz> ApOgEE: Salah satu solution pantas, adalah untuk disable new user registration.. kalau ada user nak daftar, suruh apply kat admin.
<ApOgEE> fairuz: ok ngam, aku dah disable new user registration
<fairuz> ApOgEE: ok cantek
<ApOgEE> fairuz: ko boleh delete user tak?
<fairuz> ApOgEE: boleh
<ApOgEE> ok cun, aku pun tengah delete banyak page spam dan sekat user ni...
<ApOgEE> fairuz: ko boleh sekat pengguna tak?
<ApOgEE> salam deensokmo_ 
<fairuz> ApOgEE: hapus je terus pengguna spammer tu lagi elok tak?
<fairuz> ApOgEE: Ke ko tgh cakap pasal benda lain hehe
<ApOgEE> fairuz: aku tak jumpa kat mana option untuk hapus pengguna spammer tu. kat mana nak hapus?
<ApOgEE> aku tengok kat log, ko bukan hapus pengguna, ko hapus laman pengguna je
<ApOgEE> kalau hapus laman, pengguna, nanti pengguna tu boleh create baru dan boleh create page lain
<ApOgEE> tu pasal kena sekat selamanya
<ApOgEE> http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/Khas:Log/delete
<susahsebut_> salam guys
<susahsebut_> salam
<fairuz> ApOgEE: Oh ok
<fairuz> ApOgEE: Akan aku sekat jugak
<susah_sebut> test
<fairuz> susah_sebut: pong
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: nak join aktiviti mencuci wiki?
<susah_sebut> errr aku tengah pusing tengok irc aku kenapa aku send chat tak masuk
<susah_sebut> rupanya aku tekan page up tadi untuk baca apa korang tulis belum habis scroll doen
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<susah_sebut> wiki.my tu siyes baru aku perasan ada banyak tab2 sebelah dia. 
<susah_sebut> yang ni la aku tanya ko ApOgEE dalam email tu. kat sini rupanya. 
<ApOgEE> http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/Khas:Perubahan_terkini
<susah_sebut> pergh banyaknya spam
<susah_sebut> malam sikit baru aku dapat join. 
<susah_sebut> ada keje sikit ni
<fairuz> ApOgEE: macam mana nak sekat? aku ada fungsi sekat kat nama aku je, kat user lain takde
<susah_sebut> ekekeke aku lupa password wiki
<susah_sebut> :p
<susah_sebut> page perbualan saya tu untuk apa ya?
<susah_sebut> ApOgEE: fairuz
<ApOgEE> fairuz: tengok kat log, http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/Khas:Log lepas tu pilih 'Log Akaun Baru' kat dropdown tu dan klik 'Pergi'
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: itu kalau ko ada sembang dengan mana2 user dlm wiki
<susah_sebut> ok, macamana nak bantu buang spam ni. kat mana spam2 tu?
<susah_sebut> dari tadi aku mencari lom jumpa 
<susah_sebut> dah jumpa
<susah_sebut> pergh gile banyak ApOgEE
<fairuz> ApOgEE: Ok 
<fairuz> Ok lagi tu spam byk tu aku rasa
<fairuz> boelh dicuci lagi
<ApOgEE> lenguh gak aku sorang
<ApOgEE> Penyelia ramai, tapi ramai gak yg tido... mungkin mereka semua bizi
<susah_sebut> memang banyak gile. meh bagi aku access kalau nak aku bantu
<fairuz> adakah kalau kita sekat user, laman dia disekat/padam jugak?
<susah_sebut> delete user boleh ilang kan sume laman dia?
<susah_sebut> fairuz delete user takley ke?
<fairuz> susah_sebut: Aku tengah cari mcm mana nak delete.. Ada sekat user, pastu yang aku nampak ada hapus laman user..
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: tak boleh
<susah_sebut> oooo... kalau macam tu memang parah la nak cuci
<susah_sebut> x boleh nak tambah options delete user ke?
<ApOgEE> kalo nak tengok pengguna tu dah disekat, boleh tengok log sekatan kat bawah (lepas klik sekat). kalo takde, maknanya beliau masih bebas, kalo ada, maknanya dah disekat
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: option delete user takde dlm mediawiki versi ini. aku tatau kalo mediawiki versi lain ada
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: ko dah boleh login ke belum? nak tolong buang spam tak? kalo nak tolong, aku upgrade ko jadi Penyelia
<susah_sebut> memang dah kat dalam pun ni
<susah_sebut> baru buang untuk 1 user
<susah_sebut> btw, aku tengah cuba tengok history wikimedia kalau ada options untuk latest version
<susah_sebut> bpleh le cuba upgrade kot
<fairuz> ApOgEE: Cara betul nak cuci. First sekali, tengok sumbangan. Kalau ada spam link, Hapus semua laman dari user tu.. pastu sekat user tu selama-lamanya. Betul?
<ApOgEE> fairuz: betul
<susahsebut_> ApOgEE: http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Manual:Combating_spam
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: aku dah naikkan rank ko kepada Penyelia, ko dah boleh hapuskan laman tu terus. klik kat Hapus bawah tu
<susahsebut_> oooo
<susahsebut_> boleh delete la eh
<susahsebut_> ok jap
<ApOgEE> susahsebut_: ko juga boleh sekat pengguna tu lepas delete page dia. ko pi kat http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/Khas:Sekat_IP/<nick pengguna>
<ApOgEE> contoh http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/Khas:Sekat_IP/Cathmed
<MrPen> ban ip
<MrPen> :3
<ApOgEE> kalo pengguna tu dah disekat, ada log sekatan kat bawah... kalo belum, log sekatan tu tulis 'Tiada item yang sepadan dalam log. '
<susah_sebut> oh, kalau kita delete laman user masih wujud ya?
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: ya, user masih wujud dan boleh create laman baru kalo dia nak
<ApOgEE> MrPen: ya, kena blacklist terus ip mereka
<fairuz> Slow sket akses dari sini, memang mcm ni or ada sebab lain?
<ApOgEE> fairuz: mmg server tu slow... tatau apa Papit run dlm server tu
<ApOgEE> itu server myPapit yang punya
<susah_sebut> bila kita sekat je automatik page user dipadam laaa
<susah_sebut> kan?
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: tak juga
<susah_sebut> test kat user akkermurray ni
<susah_sebut> sebelum padam page dia aku sekat
<susah_sebut> lepas tu nak balik page dia untuk padam 
<susah_sebut> dah xde
<susah_sebut> ooooo
<susah_sebut> search sistem yang bengong
<susah_sebut> x jumpa
<susah_sebut> ekekee
<fairuz> aku ok je sekat lepas tu padam page
<fairuz> aku tgk kat sini -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/index.php?title=Khas:Log&limit=500&type=newusers
<fairuz> pastu aku bukak dua page sumbangan dengan sekat
<fairuz> pastu aku tgk sumbangan dulu kalau ada spam, kalau ada aku sekat
<fairuz> pastu delete sumbangan dia
<ApOgEE> fairuz: aku pun buat camtu gak
<fairuz> senang lagi
<susah_sebut> kejap test lagi
<susah_sebut> ok
 * fairuz away makan
<susah_sebut> Lindung tu untuk apa ApOgEE ?
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: lindung tu aku pun tak berapa pasti... hahaha
<ApOgEE> mungkin Protect page tu kot supaya takleh diedit/delete
<susah_sebut> hehe. sebab sekarang ni untuk sekat aku terpaksa modify url atas tu
<susah_sebut> xde yang main klik je keluar options untuk ban user tu. ekekeke
<susah_sebut> ish aku jumpa user ApOgEE la. nak sekat ke neh? :D
<susah_sebut> hahaha
<ApOgEE> hahahaha
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: ada la... http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/Khas:Log/newusers
<ApOgEE> pastu klik sekat
<ApOgEE> tapi jangan ko sekat yg bukan spammer tu
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: aku tak lut... aku ada ilmu kebal
<susah_sebut> nak menuntut boleh? 
<susah_sebut> apa pengeras?
<ApOgEE> ko tengok aku register bila... http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/index.php?title=Khas:Log&dir=prev&type=newusers
<ApOgEE> orang pertama sekali... hehehe
<susah_sebut> nampak dah tdi. hehe
<susah_sebut> btw, lalu log tu pun nak kena klik banyak kali
<susah_sebut> tengok page
<susah_sebut> confirm baru leh sekat
<susah_sebut> lepas tu balik semula page dia 
<susah_sebut> hapus
<ApOgEE> Open Link in New Tab
<susah_sebut> yup memang buat camtu la
<susah_sebut> btw, aku jumpa username aku
<susah_sebut> wakakakaka
<ApOgEE> wakaka...
<ApOgEE> sekat
<ApOgEE> heheheh
<susah_sebut> dah habis kot
<susah_sebut> kan?
<susahsebut_> ada lagi laa
<susahsebut_> 
<susahsebut_> http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/index.php?title=Khas:Senarai_pengguna&limit=500
<susahsebut_> T sampai Z dah diclearkan
<susahsebut_> A-T nak kena cross check semula
<susahsebut_> mandi dulu
<MrPen> (Y)
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/index.php?title=Khas%3ASemua+laman&from=Halaman+Utama&to=Wakil+Ubuntu+Malaysia&namespace=2
<susah_sebut> itu untuk apa ye ApOgEE
<susah_sebut> ooo bagi senang nak cek ikut abjad ye
<susah_sebut> kejap test
<susah_sebut> xde keluar apa2 pu ApOgEE
<susah_sebut> *pun
<susah_sebut> ish, username aku ada 2?
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: itu senarai haman pengguna, ko bukak, cek tengok kalo dia spam. kalo ahli komuniti, takyah la hapus dan sekat. naya lak kat dia
<ApOgEE> *haman = laman
<ApOgEE> http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/index.php?title=Khas%3ASemua+laman&from=Amy+Search+Special+Edition&to=Wakil+Ubuntu+Malaysia&namespace=2
<susah_sebut> ooo
<susah_sebut> ok2
<susah_sebut> memang cek satu2
<susah_sebut> P-Z setel
<ApOgEE> cun
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: ko tengok, spam bot tu masih terus mencuba... nasib baik kita dah sekat IP dia... http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/Khas:Sekatan_IP
<MrPen> bot tegar tuh
<MrPen> hahhaha
<MrPen> pasni ban by range ip
<MrPen> Memasukkan karut-marut ke dalam laman
<MrPen> (Y)
<MrPen> hehehhee
<ApOgEE> MrPen: hehehe
<ApOgEE> MrPen: nak join? 
<MrPen> hehhehe
<MrPen> blom ade masa lg
<ApOgEE> ok ok
<MrPen> dok jg forum sy gak
 * fairuz kembali
<fairuz> ApOgEE: susah_sebut: Dah setel ke
<jemparing> ble tahan list
<ApOgEE> fairuz: belum
<ApOgEE> tgh cek lagi
<fzlamn> Assalamualaikum dan selamat malam semua
<susah_sebut> sori
<susah_sebut> keluar shopping barang dapur jap
<susah_sebut> wslm fzlamn
<susahsebut_> ApOgEE: http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/Pengguna:Bizkut
<susahsebut_> menarik
<susahsebut_> kenal ke?
<susahsebut_> dekat pasir mas je tu
<susahsebut_> wb deensokmo 
<deensokmo> yup..
<deensokmo> wb tu apa?
<susahsebut_> welcome back
<deensokmo> he3..
<deensokmo> senang sebut YB deensokmo hu..huu..
<deensokmo> senang ker nak cuci yg korang duk bincang tadi tu?
<susah_sebut> boleh tahan jugak susah
<susah_sebut> maybe sebab wikimedia punya tenplate
<deensokmo> perlu skill menyekill yg tinggi ker
<susah_sebut> bukan susah apa pun
<susah_sebut> kena banyak klik je
<susah_sebut> :p
<deensokmo> oo.. nak blaja buleh ker.. klau sudi ler
<susah_sebut> kena mintak access sebagai penyelia kat ApOgEE
<deensokmo> dia susah tu mcmne?
<deensokmo> dia punya susah tu.. perlu hafam html.. coding2 ker..
<susah_sebut> x perlu
<deensokmo> ker tekan jer button remove/delete/reject...
<susah_sebut> cuma perlu klik nama user > cek page dia > kalau spam > ban permanent > lepas tu balik ke page dia delete page dia
<deensokmo> oo.. mcm spam dalam emel.. atau box chat kat blog gitu.. erk
<deensokmo> satu persatu kena buat manual kan?
<susah_sebut> betul
<susah_sebut> dah siap dah
<susah_sebut> aku cek username dari A-Z. baru je siap ni. nak post kat email jap supaya masuk launchpad. 
<MrPen> rajin btol pakcik susah_sebut  ni!
<MrPen> tahniah!
<MrPen> \o/
<deensokmo> huihh.. baru nak hulur tangan.. rupanya dah siap.. h3..
<ak47suk1> :))
<deensokmo> klau ada apa yg perlu ditolong.. calling-calling la yer..
<MrPen> dr siang td die ngadap
<MrPen> :)
<susah_sebut> petang tadi baru start
<susah_sebut> sebelum tu fairuz_ dengan ApOgEE. diorang dah banyak buang kot. sampai aku tinggal x banyak dah
<fairuz> susah_sebut: dah setel ke :)
<deensokmo> Syabas dan tahniah.. susah_sebut
<susah_sebut> dah fairuz
<susah_sebut> cuba untuk user baru lepas tarikh hari ni je la
<susah_sebut> *cuma
<fzlamn> wahh.... rajin nya...
<fzlamn> baru nak bertanya tentang tu td.
<deensokmo> susah_sebut boleh bagi link wiki tu
<deensokmo> www.wiki.ubuntu.com.my ker
<susah_sebut> wiki.ubuntu.com.my
<susah_sebut> betul2
<susah_sebut> spam kat bahagian page pengguna
<susah_sebut> kalau nak tengok sejarah suntingan login lepas tu klik Laman khas. tengok kat page bawah sekali banyak2 link tu.
<susah_sebut> aku tak berapa pandai nak nyebut bahasa webmaster ni nak terangkan. :p
<MrPen> kekekee
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: aku dah sumbat mereka ke kumpulan ipblocks
<MrPen> (Y)
<susah_sebut> kumpulan baru ke tu ApOgEE
<MrPen> bot pon ble request wat user baru
<MrPen> ganas gile
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/Khas:Senarai_pengguna
<MrPen> kalo tgk
<MrPen> sume yg kene block sume yg ade number kat blakang
<MrPen> :3
<susah_sebut> haaaaa
<susah_sebut> macam tu kan senang sikit
<susah_sebut> kalau boleh letak options untuk delete page/ ban etc dalam page user tu lagi cun. takyah klik banyak kali :p
<MrPen> yg ade number tu sume confirm spammer
<susah_sebut> macam kat forum tu. kalau klik nama user kan ada options untuk ban terus
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: letih gak aku mencari code dia tadi... sesat kemana2 entah
<susah_sebut> sesat? nasib baik jumpa jalan pulang. --->kalau aku yang tengok lagi la tak boleh balik :D
<MrPen> kekekkee
<susah_sebut> MrPen: post sudeh ya
<MrPen> hohohhh
<MrPen> time kasih byk2
<MrPen> \o/
<MrPen> hardisk da standby
<MrPen> kekkekeek
<susah_sebut> MrPen: apa citer malam ni?
<MrPen> mlm ni
<MrPen> mlm ni igt nk tambah function kat forum sy
<MrPen> :3
<MrPen> wat user profile like fb
<MrPen> kekekke
<susah_sebut> haaa ni webmaster
<MrPen> hohh
<MrPen> xpon
<MrPen> blaja2 je
<fzlamn> nasib baik aku bukan dalam senarai sepam...
<susah_sebut> fzlamn: tadi aku nak ban tapi ApOgEE x kasi. dia marah2 aku. ekekekeke
<fzlamn> ye ke? hahaha.... :D
<ak47suk1> hari ni aku belajar convert user moodle ldap auth kepada manual auth. :)
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: cuba ko cek lagi user2 yg nama pelik2 tapi bukan dalam senarai ipblocks
<ApOgEE> ko tengok kat bahagian atas, kenkadang ada 'Lihat atau pulihkan x suntingan dihapus'
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: bila ko klik kat situ, ko boleh tengok log penghapusan dan kat bahagian bawah tu 'sejarah laman' boleh klik sekat
<susah_sebut> kejap
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: contohnya http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/index.php?title=Pengguna:ChanelleLawrence601&action=edit&redlink=1
<ApOgEE> mungkin masa hapus page tu, terlupa nak sekat user tu
 * ApOgEE tengah fikir & cari camne nak filter senarai pengguna tu
<MrPen> Tiada teks dalam laman ini pada masa sekarang. Anda boleh mencari tajuk bagi laman ini dalam laman-laman lain, menggelintar log-log yang berkaitan, atau menyunting laman ini. </div>
<MrPen> </div> tu
<MrPen> :3
<susah_sebut> sejarah laman kat bawah tu lan
<ApOgEE> MrPen: ko mmg tak nampak, hanya Penyelia je nampak 
<MrPen> bkn
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: ya
<MrPen> </div> tu <---mne dtg...
<susah_sebut> boleh jadi vuln ke MrPen
<MrPen> yg tu xble
<susah_sebut> atau kod tak bersih? terlebih tak berfungsi?
<MrPen> kod xbersih
<MrPen> hehhehe
<MrPen> find &lt,/div&gt;</span>
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: contoh lagi http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/index.php?title=Pengguna:DoronAgan3574&action=edit&redlink=1
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: yg ni mesti ko lupa sekat ni
<susah_sebut> maknanya kena round lagi la nama2 pelik dan ban yang belum ban
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: ya
<susah_sebut> nasib baik dah ada tunjuk ipblock tu
<susah_sebut> xde la banyak sangat nak cek semula
<susah_sebut> ok start engine
<ApOgEE> ;)
<ak47suk1> wiki.ubuntu.com.my tu takde recaptcha ke kalau nak register
<MrPen> rasenye mmg bot pakai number kat blakang...hehehe
<ak47suk1> ?
<susah_sebut> wikimedia yang ni xde kot ak47suk1. version lama
<ak47suk1> hmmm
<ak47suk1> kalau captcha biasa, dah lama broken.
<susah_sebut> rasanya memang bot ni. sebab post kebanyakanya sama dengan link spamnya tu. 
<susah_sebut> ish, banyak pulak yang aku tak ban lepas delete page
<susah_sebut> hehehe
<susah_sebut> dah jumpa 5
<susah_sebut> mesti sebab aku tamak bukak page banyak2 ni kot. lepas tu x tunggu satu page siap[ dah klik ban kat page user lain :p
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: hahaha
<susah_sebut> pengajaran: orang tamak selalu rugi
<susah_sebut> hahaha
<susahsebut_> ApOgEE: http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/index.php?title=Pengguna:DanielleAndrew3251&action=edit&redlink=1
<susahsebut_> kotoran degil ni
<susahsebut_> dah di ban berulangkali pun masih tak keluar ipblock pada username dia
<ApOgEE> susahsebut_: itu aku belum refresh... jap
<ApOgEE> susahsebut_: cuba cek skali lagi
<susah_sebut> ok confirm dah ada
<susah_sebut> ingatkan sebab web browser aku ke apa
<susah_sebut> kalau macam tu aku siapkan sampai z dulu
<susah_sebut> baru refresh semula
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: aku nak keluar... kalo ko dah siap kang, ko bukak page ni kat tab baru untuk refresh, http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/mark_ipblocks.php
<susah_sebut> ok bro. dah sampai T
<ApOgEE> lepastu ko refresh lak page senarai tu, tengok
<susah_sebut> wb MakLaN
<MakLaN> yosh
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: jadi tak?
<ApOgEE> cuba try, sebelum aku kuar
<susah_sebut> eh kejap la kasi siap. ke nak test sekarang?
<susah_sebut> oh ok kejap
<ApOgEE> ya, test jap 
<susah_sebut> memang keluar text aje ye
<susah_sebut> oh, ok sudeh
<fairuz> ada kotoran degil ke
<fairuz> :D
<susah_sebut> ApOgEE: dah cuci guna axion
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<susah_sebut> ApOgEE:  confirm boleh
<susah_sebut> jangan lupa tapaukan aku milo ais
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: wokkeh
<susah_sebut> fairuz_: apa projek?
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: dah clear semua kang, boleh la tutup bug ni https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-my/+bug/924723
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 924723 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Spam dalam wiki ubuntu-my" [Medium,In progress]
<susah_sebut> ok ApOgEE. 
<fairuz> susah_sebut: Pagi tadi takdak keja, ni tiba2 dapat keja nak kena buat sysfs
<susah_sebut> sysfs tu apa?
<susah_sebut> fairuz_ ping
<fairuz> susah_sebut: pong
<fairuz> sysfs ni virtual file system
<fairuz> contoh macam /sys/devices/bla/bla/bla
<susah_sebut> sys=system? fs=?
 * ApOgEE keluar sudah
<susah_sebut> byebye ApOgEE
<fairuz> susah_sebut: fs = file system
<fairuz> guna untuk communicate ngan kernel device driver dari user space
<susahsebut_> oooooo
<susahsebut_> lambat la ni balik hari ni?
<fairuz> susah_sebut: Tak tau lagi, macam dah nak balik.. boleh je sambung buat malam karang kalau rajin, connect kat pc kerja pakai vpn
<fairuz> tapi slalu nya aku tak rajin la haha
<susahsebut_> heheh. potong gaji
<fairuz> baik main PES dari buat kerja opis kat rumah
<susahsebut_> :p
<susahsebut_> siyes aku tak reti close bugs tu
<susahsebut_> ekeke
<susahsebut_> macamana nak close fairuz _
<susahsebut_> klik kat status tu ke?
<susahsebut_> pilih fix? comitted atau released?
<susahsebut_> susahnya bahasa launchpad ni
<fairuz> pilih fix tu
<fairuz> try je
<susah_sebut> xde jadi apa pun
<susah_sebut> hehe
<susah_sebut> aku pilih fix released
<susah_sebut> tunggu email sampai kang
<fairuz> ok la tu
<fairuz> kan dah takde dalam list bugs
<susah_sebut> kejap tengok
<susah_sebut> xde link untuk check bugs yang dah closed ya?
<fairuz> ko kena pegi bug list, pastu advanced search
<fairuz> tick fix released
<fairuz> nanti dia kuar kat list tu
<fairuz> susah_sebut: ^
<susah_sebut> oh, sudah jumpa
<susah_sebut> thanks fairuz_
<susah_sebut> btw, apa beza fix committed dengan fix released?
<fairuz> commited tu yg dah fix tapi tak released lagi tak salah aku
<susah_sebut> errr aku salah letak kot
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<susah_sebut> darknite aka blitzkrieg ka ni?
<susah_sebut> wslm
<susah_sebut> released maknanya bugs tu dah tak perlu nak fikir lagi kan fairuz_
<fairuz> wslm
<fairuz> susah_sebut: ok dah tu, Apogee dah sekat pendaftaran baru 
<fairuz> kena admin approve baru boleh dastar
<fairuz> daftar
<susah_sebut> oooo
<susah_sebut> ok, apa lagi
<susah_sebut> tinggal wiki.com.my tu belum update event2 yang lepas
<fairuz> wiki ke ubuntu.com.my?
<susah_sebut> rasanya format dia sama macam wiki.ubuntu.com
<susah_sebut> wiki.ubuntu.com.myWiki_Ubuntu_Malaysia:Peristiwa_Semasa
<fairuz> mmg event letak kat wiki ke? bukan letak kat ubuntu.com.my?
<fairuz> oo
<susah_sebut> aish apahal pulak keluar smiley tu
<fairuz> sebab ko ada : dengan P
<fairuz> mmg duplicate mcm tu ke? kat wiki ada, kat ubuntu.com.my pun ada?
<susah_sebut> yang kat main page ubuntu.com.my tu yang latest dengan upcoming je kot 
<susah_sebut> rasanya memang duplicate la
<darknite> ok ok la geng..nk tido dulu
<fairuz> darknite: o
<fairuz> ok
<susah_sebut> darknite: ok
<susah_sebut> selamat bermimpi
<susah_sebut> ejat: masuk dah tu cuba tanya dia fairuzruz_
<susah_sebut> lol
<susah_sebut> tu la fairuz nama ko nak tag susah sangt
<susah_sebut> :p
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> ejat: ping
<darknite> ok..selamat malam semua
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt semua
<fairuz> wsalam
<susah_sebut> selamat malam darknite
<susah_sebut> wslm
<ejat> pong
<fairuz> ejat: untuk event, memang ada duplicate, satu kat ubuntu.com.my satu lagi kat wiki?
<ejat> letak jerk 
<fairuz> susah_sebut: ^^
<ejat> x salah rasenye dedua pun ade 
<ejat> kan ? 
<ejat> org mesti pergi web dulu dari pergi wiki 
<fairuz> hmm setelah dipikir2, perlu la kot dua2 tu.
<susah_sebut> atau kat web letak 1-3 event latest atau upcoming je
<susah_sebut> upcoming je
<fairuz> susah_sebut: mana boleh
<susah_sebut> dengan link untuk previous/recnt
<susah_sebut> link tu ke wiki
<susah_sebut> napa?
<fairuz> susah_sebut: web main tu bukan static kan ejat?
<ejat> define static ? 
<fairuz> maksud aku event tu dia macam post dalam blog
<fairuz> ko tambah2
<fairuz> kat main page kuar yg latest
<ejat> fairuz: +1
<fairuz> bukan static la maksud aku, takleh pilih2
<ejat> yups .. depends kat editor la nak tambah apo 
<fairuz> susah_sebut: Kalau ko rajin ko letak je kat wiki dulu.. Nanti sapa admin kat ubuntu.com.my diorang amik la dari wiki
<susah_sebut> x pernah tengok lagi options untuk edit web tu jadi x dapat nak komen
<susah_sebut> ok, nanti aku buat sikit2 kat wiki
<susah_sebut> lapar
<susah_sebut> lari gi makan jap
<ejat> makan pe ? lapo la plak .. 
<MrPen> maggie lg
<MrPen> \o/
<ejat> uish 
<ejat> brb .. nak restart jap .. 
<fzlamn> mohon bantuan 
<fzlamn> kenapa benda ni terjadi http://pastebin.com/1eVcFEQT
<fzlamn> x boleh nak add ppa dah
<MrPen> hohohoh
<MrPen> sampai sini
<ejat> buat pe kuar tu ? 
<fzlamn> add ppa
<fzlamn> semalam dh kena
<MrPen> sblom tu ade wat ape
<ejat> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<fzlamn> add ppa lens untuk reboot
<ejat> sudo apt-get clean all 
<ejat> sudo apt-get update
<fzlamn> ejat : jap g saya bg feedback
<fzlamn> MrPen: hehehehe... dh kena 2 kali, tu yg bawa p sini.. :D
<MrPen> hehehhe...maaf la..sy user baru gak...xdpt nk tulun
<fzlamn> MrPen: xpe, saya pun baru gak... 
<MrPen> (Y) welcome to the club
<fzlamn> :)
<fzlamn> tq2
<susah_sebut> lerh
<susah_sebut> crash pulak tomboy kat lappy ni
<MrPen> xcukop tomboi la tuh
<MrPen> :3
<susah_sebut> hahah
<susah_sebut> sikit lagi bukak balik dia keluar "aku bukan tomboy" wakakaka
<fairuz_> "aku wanita sejati"
<fairuz_> haha
<MrPen> wuakakkaka
<susah_sebut> ekeke
<susah_sebut> baru siap report bugs
<susah_sebut> macam belum ada je
<susah_sebut> masih pening aku tentang bugs kat launchpad ni
<susah_sebut> ish, 1 lebih dah. :(
<susah_sebut> esok nak gi kl
<susah_sebut> nak kena tido awal neh
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: tido2 
<MrPen> tgh best wat keje
<MrPen> jgn benti
<MrPen> hehehhe
<MrPen> ermm
<MrPen> sat
<MrPen> ble ke copy info tp letak creadit?
<MrPen> demm
<MrPen> *credit?
<fzlamn> ejat: x menjadi gak
<susah_sebut> fairuz_:  tido ke buat keje tu? ekekeke
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: tak tido. buat keja pun tak keke
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: dah kat rumah ni takkan nak buat keja lagi
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: Tak tido ka?
<ak47suk1> selamat pagay
<ak47suk1> saint seiya/[ZA].Saint.Seiya.Episode.074.DVDrip.[X264.AAC(Jpn-Fre).Sub(Fre-Eng).Chap].mkv     185.19M  97%  131.20kB/s    0:00:39 :))
<fairuz_> ak47suk1: super saiya?
<fairuz_> :)
<ak47suk1> :))
<ak47suk1> away from keyboard, bengkel di AeU.
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-02
<susah_sebut> hi
<susah_sebut> aku baru bangun tido
<susah_sebut> ish3
<susah_sebut> sedapnya tido
<ApOgEE> salam
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: 
<ApOgEE> susah_sebut: setelah membuat filter dan tools tu, aku jumpa lagi 3 yg kita terlepas pandang http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/Khas:Perubahan_terkini
<ejat> ApOgEE: ade tools utk membendung spam ek ? 
<MrPen> plugin
<MrPen> mesti ade
<ejat> :)
<wisevoyager> lama benor da aku X park kat sini :))
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
 * fairuz lapar
<fairuz> wb hyperair, MrPen
<fairuz> wb fzlamn
<fzlamn> :)
<fzlamn> Assalamualaikum selamat petang semua
<fairuz> wsalam
<ApOgEE> ...
 * ApOgEE balik
<ApOgEE> salam
<ApOgEE> hi udienz 
<udienz> HI ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> cantik IPv6... deb1
<fairuz> wsalam
 * MakLaN Yo
<fzlamn> hi
<ejat> hi
<ejat> #seen apogee
<ubuntumy`> ejat: apogee was last seen in #ubuntu-my 39 minutes and 11 seconds ago: <ApOgEE> cantik IPv6... deb1
<ejat> #seen deb1
<ubuntumy`> ejat: I have not seen deb1.
<ApOgEE> ejat: amende
<ApOgEE> #seen susah_sebut
<ubuntumy`> ApOgEE: susah_sebut was last seen in #ubuntu-my 11 hours, 36 minutes, and 18 seconds ago: <susah_sebut> sedapnya tido
<ApOgEE> #seen susahsebut
<ubuntumy`> ApOgEE: I have not seen susahsebut.
<ApOgEE> #seen susah_sebut_
<ubuntumy`> ApOgEE: I have not seen susah_sebut_.
<ApOgEE> #seen susahsebut_
<ubuntumy`> ApOgEE: susahsebut_ was last seen in #ubuntu-my 22 hours, 30 minutes, and 44 seconds ago: <susahsebut_> susahnya bahasa launchpad ni
<ApOgEE> #seen ejat 
<ubuntumy`> ApOgEE: ejat was last seen in #ubuntu-my 13 minutes and 1 second ago: <ejat> #seen deb1
<ApOgEE> #seen mypapit
<ubuntumy`> ApOgEE: mypapit was last seen in #ubuntu-my 17 weeks, 3 days, 21 hours, 36 minutes, and 0 seconds ago: <mypapit> yeyeye betul
<ApOgEE> huhu 17 weeks dah tak masuk mypapit... mesti ada projek besar ni
<ejat> ye la kut 
<ejat> itu data lama kut 
<ejat> ahaks 
<ejat> baru jerk up supy tu beberapa hari
<ejat> guys .. please check latest post kat fb .. 
<ejat> btw .. x de ke dalam dunia nie org buat plugin / api from phpbb post to fb ? 
<ejat> pastu vice versa duplex
<ejat> huhu kan senang idup 
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<MakLaN> Wa'alaikumussalam darknite
<darknite> MakLan
<MakLaN> yo
<fzlamn> ejat: mcm mana nk bawak open source ni masok arm forces?
<fairuz> fzlamn: arm forces tu apa
<fzlamn> fairuz: masok n bagi kesedaran kat tentera
<fzlamn> :D
<ApOgEE> uh, apanya ejat ?
 * ApOgEE sedang coding, malas bukak fb
<ejat> ???
<ejat> owh ... pasal fomca 
<fzlamn> ejat: alpha 2 agak2 nya berapa MB kalau nk download?
<ejat> x menentu .. dalam 500-700 la kalau x silap or maybe less .. 
<susah_sebut> salam dan selamat malam sume
<susah_sebut> ping fairuz_  ApOgEE ak47suk1
<susah_sebut> wb fzlamn Guest57960 aka fenris. :p
<fzlamn> susah_sebut: kalau ko kata wb aku nk balas apa? 
<Guest57960> ?
<fzlamn> :D
<susah_sebut> entah. wakakaka
<susah_sebut> ejat:  baru jumpa nick semula ke? 
<susah_sebut> :p
<ejat> salah profile id
<susah_sebut> ejat:  ngeteh kat sungai buloh. RSA
<ejat> bile ? 
<susah_sebut> haha aku kat sini la sekarang :p
<ejat> sg buloh ? 
<ejat> uish .. pagi kang ade meeting 
<ejat> nie pun baru sampai umah 
<susah_sebut> ala saje je :p
<susah_sebut> ekeke
<susah_sebut> nak ke klang lepas ni kang
<susah_sebut> kat sini ada wifi. 
<susah_sebut> tp plug pulak xde
<susah_sebut> kedekut betol
<susah_sebut> fzlamn: ko buat apa tu?
<fzlamn> susah_sebut: sekarang aku lepak kat kelas n channel ubuntu
<susah_sebut> apa channel?
<susah_sebut> waaa nak jadi dev ke?
<fzlamn> xde la.. aku suka2 je
<fzlamn> nak la jugak tau apa yg aku buat
<susah_sebut> apa channelnya
<susah_sebut> nak ngintip kejap
<fzlamn> main kopi pes je... x semangat aku.
<fzlamn> ubuntu-classroom
<susah_sebut> ooooo
<susah_sebut> yang semalam aku masuk kejap tu
<fzlamn> kelas dia kejap2 je
<fzlamn> 30minit
<fzlamn> dh tu tukar tajuk
<susah_sebut> laju gila yang buat kelas tu taip
<fzlamn> dh namanya Guru
<fzlamn> kita ni tergaru2 je
<fzlamn> :D
<susah_sebut> LOL. +1 fzlamn
<susah_sebut> ApOgEE:  tadi macam xde
<susah_sebut> bila dia muncul neh?
<fzlamn> sibuk koding katanya tadi
<susah_sebut> coding wiki eh?
<fzlamn> koding apa x tau la pulak
<fzlamn> kita punya docs kat fb x boleh nk ekses dh
<fzlamn> :D
<susah_sebut> itu la xsempat nak pindah
<susah_sebut> fb tengah x sayang group kita tu
<susah_sebut> tunggu dia sayang semula nanti boleh kot
<susah_sebut> :D
<fzlamn> lama jugak dh tu...
<susah_sebut> aduh, 12.04 ni ada repo yang dibuang laaa
<susah_sebut> atau belum masuk kot. :p
<fzlamn> tenggiling aku dh tenat
<fzlamn> sekarang guna misai kucing je
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<fzlamn> tutt......
<fzlamn> sori talian putus
<fzlamn> :P
<susah_sebut> sila telipon tm untuk marah2
<fairuz_> tutt tutt
<fzlamn> telefon zaman bila la tu...
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz_> fzlamn: susah_sebut: apa bikin?
<fzlamn> fairuz_: tengah buat apa je?
<susah_sebut> saja je mengarut ni fairuz_
<fzlamn> susah sebut mengarut, aku mengurut...
<fairuz_> fzlamn: Tengah nak cross-compile glibc untuk android
<fairuz_> nak tengok boleh ke tak
<susah_sebut> fairuz_:  aku cuba ssh lagi ni tapi x boleh kenapa ye? connection timeout
<fzlamn> fairuz_: untuk apa tu?
<fairuz_> fzlamn: untuk pakai benda yg depend dengan gnu libc.. Android dia tak pakai gnu libc, dia pakai libc bionic.. So tgh nak cuba masukkan gnu libc
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: dah cek host address?
<fairuz_> ape2 hal try ping dulu host addr / ip
<susah_sebut> hehe, nak cek aku kat luar
<susah_sebut> guna address yang aritu
<fairuz_> ler
<fairuz_> mmg la tak boleh
<fzlamn> fairuz_: aku ada sebijik tab tp x tau nk buat apa
<fairuz_> address ko hari tu (99% aku kompem) mesti local network
<susah_sebut> betul
 * ejat mampu tgk je korang sembang 
<susah_sebut> local
<ejat> :p
<fairuz_> fzlamn: Bagi aku la. tab ape
<fzlamn> guna saja rasa mcm x berfaedah
<fzlamn> 7" +
<susah_sebut> ejat:  jangan la kedekut ilmu. x baik :p
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: Ko skang luar network ko mmg la tak boleh
<ejat> betul la .. 
 * ejat mana tau android2 nie 
 * ejat x mampu
<fairuz_> kalau ko nak ssh jugak, kena configure router ko supaya dia forward port 22 (ssh) pegi desktop ko kat umah tu
<fairuz_> fzlamn: galaxy tab? ada port usb tak 7" + ?
<susah_sebut> router yang aku pakai sekarang ni ke fairuz_
<fzlamn> ejat: aku sembang noob je... :D
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: tak router kat umah
 * ejat lagi la ... 
<susah_sebut> ejat:  macamana ko buat keluar bintang 3 kat id ko tu?
<susah_sebut> :p
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: Sebelum tu, internet ko kat umah pakai dynamic ip ke static ip?
<susah_sebut> nak buat dari aritu x reti
<ejat> bintang 3 ? 
<fairuz_> susah_sebut:   /me
<susah_sebut> dynamic
<fzlamn> fairuz_: SG 7" Plus tu
<fairuz_> tulis ni
<susah_sebut> x set static lagi
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: ko takleh set, depend pada ISP
<susah_sebut> kalau yang kita set untuk port forward tu internal eh. kalau wan memang dynamioc la
<susah_sebut> home user mana mampu nak beli static ip kat malaysia ni
<fairuz_> kat sini diorang bagi free je
<fairuz_> -.-
<fairuz_> kalau dynamic pun ok
<susah_sebut> cuma ip sering bertukar la kan
<susah_sebut> jadi macamana aku nak set?
<susah_sebut> kejap
<susah_sebut> nak fahamkan satu dulu
<fairuz_> set ape tu
<susah_sebut> kalau dalam LAN - ssh guna internal IP boleh lepas. kalau kat luar kena guna WAN IP eh?
<fairuz_> aah
<susah_sebut> macamana nak set supaya aku boleh ssh dari luar
<fairuz_> tapi tak cukup lagi
<fairuz_> mcm ni, kalau ko pakai public ip tu, 
<fairuz_> then kat rumah ko ada satu pc je
<fairuz_> ko boleh je ssh terus
<fairuz_> tapi kes ko skang umah ko ada private network kan
<fairuz_> so contoh kalau ko ada 5 pc kat umah
<susah_sebut> h ada 2 desktop, 1 netbook dan berbagai android
<fairuz_> persoalan dia mcm mana nak ssh dari luar ke pc no 3
<susah_sebut> kena ip yang tepat untuk pc 3 la ye
<fairuz_> tak
<susah_sebut> wan ip ke internal ip
<fairuz_> dari luar ko akan nampak satu ip je
<fairuz_> internal ip tu private network
<susah_sebut> oooooo
<fairuz_> ko kena buat port forwarding la kat router ko
<fairuz_> contoh senang
<fairuz_> ko forward port 22 pegi pc 3
<fairuz_> so sapa2 yg try masuk pakai port 22 (ssh) akan diredirect pegi pc 3
<fairuz_> so kalau ko ssh pegi public ip ko, ko akan connect ngan pc 3 la
<susah_sebut> guna NAT eh?
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: ko pegi setting router, cari port forwarding
<fairuz_> NAT tu benda lain
<susah_sebut> ooo aku pernah portforward port untuk torrent
<susah_sebut> sama tak?
<fairuz_> sama la tu
<susah_sebut> ok rasanya dah faham sikit
<fairuz_> pastu oleh kerana ko dynamic ip
<fairuz_> leceh
<fairuz_> sebab ko tak tau ip ko
<susah_sebut> itu yang masalah
<fairuz_> boleh tau, tapi kalau ko kat luar mcm mana nak tau?
<fairuz_> solution senang
<fairuz_> pakai dynamic dns
<susah_sebut> macamana?
<fairuz_> dynamic dns ni, (ada free kat tenet, cari je), ko boleh dapat satu host, contoh mcm fairuz.toto.com, pastu ko set ip public ko
<fairuz_> so nnt ko pakai host fairuz.toto.com ni je utk connect
<fairuz_> dah takyah risau ip brubah dah
<fairuz_> contoh website yg offer dynamic dns ni http://www.no-ip.com/
<fairuz_> ni ko nak buat webserver pun boleh
<fairuz_> contoh pc 4 adalah web server
<fairuz_> so kat router ko forward la port 80 pegi pc 4
<fairuz_> konsep dia mcm tu la
<fairuz_> try la no-ip tu
<fairuz_> ko kena buat kat rumah, sebab nanti dia akan detect ip ko
<susah_sebut> masih belum faham sepenuhnya sebab belum test - aku memang lambat sket pick-up. kat dynamic dns provider tu ada bagi step ke nak guna?
<fairuz_> tak sure, tapi aku bleh je guide kalau ko nak setting time ko balik nnt
<fairuz_> simple je
<fairuz_> pilih host, tekan ok
<fairuz_> haha :D
<susah_sebut> ok cun. balik kang aku cari ko. ehehe. tapi security macamana pulak?
<susah_sebut> fzlamn:  pernah buat eh?
<fairuz_> security bukan bidang aku :)
<fairuz_> kena tanya orang lain
<susah_sebut> errr... risau pulak kang sesapa je boleh masuk pc ku
<susah_sebut> nanti dia curik pron aku
<susah_sebut> wakakakaka
<fzlamn> susah_sebut: buat apa?
<susah_sebut> guna dynamic dns tu laaaa
<fairuz_> dynamic dns tu tak bahaya pun
<susah_sebut> eh, mata aku tak betul
<fairuz_> yg bahaya ko bukak port 22 tu
<susah_sebut> fairuz_:  yang kata pilih host, tekan ok
<susah_sebut> sorry fzlamn
<fzlamn> ??
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> x faham
<susah_sebut> sssh ni fixed kat port 22 je ke?
<susah_sebut> tapi kalau dah memang port ada bukak boleh je orang scan port ek
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: boleh tukar port
<fairuz_> default dia 22
<susah_sebut> oooo
<fairuz_> pilih la port 9874 ke
<fairuz_> 8811 ke
<susah_sebut> adeh, bateri aku dah dengki. nak kena out. nanti aku dah balik aku ping ko fairuz
<susah_sebut> bye sume
<susah_sebut> salam
<fairuz_> tukar config file ssh server tu je tak salah aku
<fairuz_> ok
<fairuz_> salam
<fzlamn> salam
<fairuz_> lapar plak
<fzlamn> makan biskut
<fzlamn> ko kat ne ni?
<fairuz_> kat umah la
<fairuz_> baru balik
<fzlamn> ooo... kat Malaysia ke Afrika?
<fairuz_> oh kat france
<fairuz_> keja sini
<fzlamn> aku nk buat apa pun x tau ni
<fairuz_> tido la keke
<fzlamn> x boleh, kena jam 4am baru ngantok
<fairuz_> uih
<fairuz_> pastu bgn pukul brapa?
<fairuz_> mmg keja malam ka?
<fzlamn> 8
<fzlamn> siang
<fairuz_> macam kehidupan student je tu
<fzlamn> mana ada student
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> aku kerja ngan Navy Malaysia
<ApOgEE> oit... tak tido lagi ke?
 * ApOgEE tidooo
<Kaibathelegacy> Ping ak47suk1
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-03
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<salax_> fairuz: salam
<fairuz> salax_: wsalam
<kaibathelegacy> ping ak47suk1 
<fzlamn> hi
<MrPen> ohh
<MrPen> lupe
<MrPen> request banner ubuntu.com.my
<fzlamn> hi
<ak47suk1>  hi fzlamn :))
<fzlamn> esok pergi ke meetup tu ak47suk1
<MakLaN> Ku kirim salam je la...
<MakLaN> kui kui
<ak47suk1> fzlamn, pergi
<fzlamn> huhuhu... permohonan ku terlepas pandang.
<fzlamn> x dapek nak p mana cuti panjang ni
<MakLaN> uik macam tu pulak fzlamn
<fzlamn> sedih2... ada2 je halangan, harap reramai esok lepak2 la juga kat ubuntu-my
<ejat> kembali ke alam unity hehe 
<fairuz_> aku try cinnamon skang, ok juge.. hehe unity kat tenggiling ke kucing?
<fzlamn> ejat: mcm mana nak cek unity version?
<fairuz_> fzlamn: unity --version
<fairuz_> cara cek version yg mcm biasa :D
<fairuz_> ter run unity dalam cinnamon plak -.-
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> :P
<ejat> \0/
<ejat> post the blog about the FOMCA
<fzlamn> fairuz_: thanks 
<ejat> fairuz: apa bikin
<fairuz_> ejat: tengah masak.. lapar betul ni
<ejat> nyum2
<fairuz_> ejat: tengah packaging ke
<ejat> malas 
<ejat> ahaks 
<MrBatman> assalamualaikum
<ejat> wsalam 
<MrBatman> :3
<ejat> x fix lagi base on comment kat blog tu 
<MrBatman> sape2 incharge forum
<ejat> MrBatman:  moderator & admin
<MrBatman> nk mintak banner 
<MrBatman> :)
<ejat> image ubuntu-my tu ? 
<ejat> vector ? 
<ejat> utk kegunaan apakah ? 
<MrBatman> nk pacak banner kat my forum
<ejat> forum apakah ? boleh tahu kalau x keberatan ? 
<MrBatman> forum kecik je
<MrBatman> community
<MrBatman> rileks community
<MrBatman> http://rc.my
<MrBatman> nk start pacak ads
<MrBatman> tp blom ade yg letak
<MrBatman> so ingat nk pacak ubuntu-my dulu
<ejat> owh .. 
<ejat> nanti i check/fix/update softcopy then ill upload to my branch .. 
<MrBatman> tq bro ejat 
<ejat> sbb yang tu lama nye .. zaman blom release font 
<MrBatman> hehhee
<MrBatman> baiklah
<ejat> ade yg huruf edit sendiri
<MrBatman> yeke?
<MrBatman> makaih
<MrBatman> (Y)
<ejat> yups
<ejat> last edit 22 may 2010
<ejat> rase mcm blom full release lagi font ubuntu
<MrBatman> gileee laaa
<ejat> main cincai2 jerk buat banner tu sbb lps tukar theme forum
<MrBatman> cincai pon kemas
<MrBatman> cume logo n font asing
<MrBatman> hehhehe
<ejat> MrBatman: mmg asing pun
<ejat> dah edit 
<ejat> nak warna itam ke putih ? 
<ejat> png bleh ?
<MrBatman> kalau ade dua2 pon ok
<ejat> ke nak vector gak ? 
<MrBatman> boleh je
<MrBatman> png pon cukop
<ejat> png je la ek 
<ejat> :) 
<MrBatman> boleh je
<MrBatman> :)
<MrBatman> nanti link nk letak ke forum ke mainpage?
<ejat> terpulang
<ejat> malas plak nak push png .. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fenris/+junk/ubuntumy-logo/files
<ejat> sbb yg lain semua source gak .. 
<ejat> hopefully jgn menokok tambah jgn makhluk asing nye banner plak :) 
<ejat> jd*
 * ejat pokes fairuz masak pe bro ? 
<ejat> senyap jerk
<fairuz_> ejat: Masak turkey punya fillet
<fairuz_> makan ngan nasik
<ejat> nyum2
<fairuz_> tadi senyap duk makan 
<fairuz_> keke
<ejat> owh sorry kacau makan
<fairuz_> dah abis dah, kenyang
<fairuz_> takde susah_sebut malam ni
<MrBatman> ok bro
<MrBatman> thanks
<MrBatman> nanti sy upload
<MrBatman> lelap dulu
<MrBatman> 2 ari xtdo ni
<MrBatman> sok kang xbgn
<MrBatman> hahahha
<fairuz_> ejat: apa aktiviti
 * fairuz_ nak main game tapi windows takleh bukak.. macam hard disk yang ada windows tu dah rosak -.- adeh
<ejat> \0/ planet dah feed my post
<ejat> planet ubuntu .. but our planet still down :(
<fairuz_> takde orang nak setup ke
<ejat> dah setup 
<ejat> papit je tau prob sebenar
<ejat> dia cakap dah ok .. tp mcm KO lagi
<fairuz_> oo
<ejat> busan nye .. apo nak buat nie 
<ejat> ahaks
<fairuz_> haha tu la
<fairuz_> sama la
<fairuz_> takde idea nak buat ape
<ejat> tetiba x de idea plak .. sambil dload osx ... 
<ejat> maybe mencari harta karun utk dibawa ke meetup arinie .. 
 * fairuz_ pegi try masuk windows, tengok hard disk rosak ke tak
<ejat> ok ke windows anda ? 
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<ejat> elo2
<fairuz_> betulkan wayar baru boleh boot .. nasib baik tak rosak
<fairuz_> ejat: tak tido lg?
<ejat> oooo 
<ejat> x .. 
<fairuz_> tapi ubuntu aku plak jadi pelik
<ejat> tdo time meetup la kut 
<ejat> pulak dah 
<fairuz_> kalau aku biar je dia boot, screen jadi gelap mcm takde apa berlaku
<fairuz_> nak kena masuk menu recovery tu, pastu tekan cancel
<fairuz_> tu baru dia boot ok
<fairuz_> tak tau apa beza dia
<fairuz_> apa beza biar dia boot sendiri dengan boot lepas tekan cancel kat menu recovery? macam takde beza
<fairuz_> start jadi mcm ni sejak aku install kde hari
<fairuz_> pastu time uninstall tu terrestart time dia tak abis lg kuikui
<fairuz_> *hari tu
 * ejat pang mypapit
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-04
<susah_sebut> salam
<susah_sebut> selamat sejahter
<susah_sebut> :D
<susah_sebut> ak47suk1:  ang dah sampai ka?
<susah_sebut> wooooo jelesnya aku
<Kaibathelegacy> Salam.
<Kaibathelegacy> Ping ak47suk1
<susah_sebut> ping Kaibathelegacy
<Kaibathelegacy> Ping susah_sebut
<Kaibathelegacy> Mana yg lain?
<susah_sebut> dah sampai kat McD ke bro?
<susah_sebut> penunu kata dia dah kat situ tu
<Kaibathelegacy> Otw lagi. Aku, zuhair, hafiz n kawan dia lagi sorg. Ak x ingat nama.
<Kaibathelegacy> Mintak diorg on irc.
<susah_sebut> ok2, aku post kat fb
<susah_sebut> penunu perlu bantuan untuk occupy meja. orang makin ramai #Occupy McD LOL
<penunubunsen_> sala u olls
<penunubunsen_> salam u olls
<susah_sebut> wslm en penunubunsen_
<susah_sebut> :)
<susah_sebut> masih belum ada yang sampai selain anda ke?
<penunubunsen_> hehe.. takdop org niss.. 
<susah_sebut> Kaibathelegacy: otw dengan askar2nya
<Saufiwahab> Salam semua Warga Ubuntu Malaysia! saya saufiwahab melaporkan diri
<susah_sebut> Kaibathelegacy:  bawak 4 orang commando untuk #occupyMcD
<Saufiwahab> ping from northen region,Perlis
<penunubunsen_> hehe..
<susah_sebut> wslm Saufiwahab
<penunubunsen_> lapaq dh nih..
<susah_sebut> ramai ke bro? kalau ada yang record video nanti lagi cun :p
<penunubunsen_> yg berbaju windows seven, eh ubuntu ni saya sorang je ni
<Saufiwahab> livestream xbuat lagi yer
<Saufiwahab> hihihi
<Saufiwahab> @susahsebut: berapa ramai datang meetup ni ?
<meetingology> Saufiwahab: Error: "susahsebut:" is not a valid command.
<Saufiwahab> susahsebut: berapa ramai datang meetup ni ?
<susah_sebut> belum pasti
<susah_sebut> kalau ikut rsvp more then 10
<susah_sebut> bro penunubunsen_ yang oss punya jemputan pun masih belum sampai ye?
<penunubunsen_> belum...
<penunubunsen_> oss jadi sos cili dlm dispenser tekan2
<penunubunsen_> kot
<susah_sebut> kalau jadi sume yang rsvp datang
<susah_sebut> ramai tu
<susah_sebut> mudah2an dapat capai 20
<Saufiwahab> kita tunggu report ahli yang datang sana
<atoey> sori bro...gua tak dpt dtg
<Saufiwahab> malam ni upload gambar
<penunubunsen_> tak ramai pun takpe.. janji jadi.. hehehe..
<susah_sebut> atoey: boleh tau id fb atau ubuntu-my
<atoey> sam mahdar
<susah_sebut> sure jadi sebab 4 commando dalam perjalanan tu penunubunsen_
<susah_sebut> atoey thanks
<Saufiwahab> hehe ada komando j
<susah_sebut> komando untuk rebut meja :p
<atoey> nanti bole post lapuran kt FB
<susah_sebut> dengan socket 
<atoey> gua chow dulu
<susah_sebut> atoey:  akan ada dalam wiki
<atoey> hal negara sikit
<atoey> tq
<susah_sebut> link post dalam fb
<penunubunsen_> susah woo jd rambo ni... orang2 berjuang ni
<Saufiwahab> semoga berjaya kepada pejuang2
<susah_sebut> mana laaa yang lain x nampak lagi ni
<susah_sebut> ejat pun lom muncul kat irc ni
<Saufiwahab> odw tu
<Saufiwahab> sat lagi sampai ler..
<Saufiwahab> sabor sabor
<penunubunsen_> skrg ni jantan2 je mintak duduk, kalau awek cun ke amoi ke, saya akan benarkan.. ok..
<susah_sebut> hoho, ramai ke awek?
<penunubunsen_> ramai woo, awek2 dan amoi2 dari tuisyen perfection, calon SPM.. surrrppp\
<Saufiwahab> hehe 
<Saufiwahab> ko usha dorang yer sebelum yang len sampai
<Saufiwahab> hehe
<penunubunsen_> cuci katarak ni
<susah_sebut> wakakaka aku kirim jap la mata pegi sana. bukak lagi tak pos ekspress
<susah_sebut> :p
<susah_sebut> Kaibathelegacy: sampai sudah ke?
<penunubunsen_> faizal & pen dah sampai
<penunubunsen_> hehehe
<susah_sebut> terbaik
<susah_sebut> ada 3 orang dah
<Kaibathelegacy> Kitorang dah berapa kali sesat ni. Sekarang kat intan.
<susah_sebut> wb chengjk
<chengjk> hi
<susah_sebut> hihi gps kan ada Kaibathelegacy
<chengjk> sorry... tadi masuk silap server...
<penunubunsen_> intan mana tu? Kiara ke?
<Kaibathelegacy> Ha ah.
<chengjk> so, ape activiti yg telah berlangsung?
<susah_sebut> mont kiara kena pusing balik laa gi jusco kepong
<susah_sebut> chengjk:  masih menunggu jemputan sampai 
<susah_sebut> baru ada 3 orang
<chengjk> wow... mont kiara dengan jusco kepong tu jauh gila tu...
<penunubunsen_> jgn panik, kalau mount kiara, pastikan masuk penchala link yg ad trowong, terus arah LDP, exit ke kepong/sg buloh
<chengjk> susah_sebut: total berapa yg akan hadir? 3 orang tu dah max kalau bagi meeting kami kat perlis malam ni...
<susah_sebut> kalau ikut rsvp campur 2 events - jangkaan 20
<susah_sebut> tapi belum sure semua hadir tak
<susah_sebut> saya sendiri dah tak dapat hadir
<susah_sebut> :(
<chengjk> saufiwahab: kau dah online tunggu ker... ingatkan masih dok makan sotong goreng tepung tu...
<susah_sebut> jadi lapar terus nampak perkataan sotong goreng tepung
<chengjk> susah_sebut: at least, boleh hadir di IRC...
<susah_sebut> itu laaa.. moga upcoming events anywhere dapat kesempatan untuk join
<penunubunsen_> next month.. kita buek lai
<susah_sebut> http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/Wiki_Ubuntu_Malaysia:Peristiwa_semasa sedang diubahsuai 
<chengjk> penunubunsen: kau pun tak hadir?
<Kaibathelegacy> Now tgh lalu solaris mont kiara
<susah_sebut> penunubunsen_:  penganjur utama dan the 1st person sampai chengjk
<susah_sebut> kena cari penchala link Kaibathelegacy
<Kaibathelegacy> Dah terlepar tadi.
<susah_sebut> fzlamn:  sampai dah ke?
<susah_sebut> aduh, terlempar apanya Kaibathelegacy
<susah_sebut> hahahaha
<fzlamn> susah_sebut: sampai mana?
<susah_sebut> errr... meetup la
<chengjk> jawapnya tak la tu...
<Kaibathelegacy> Umina kiara.
<fzlamn> aku punya permohonan untuk buat perjalanan jauh terlepas pandang
<fzlamn> :(
<susah_sebut> errr macamana tu?
<Kaibathelegacy> Changkat mont kiara
<Kaibathelegacy> Fzlamn army
<Kaibathelegacy> Ada limit area
<Kaibathelegacy> Utk gerak
<fzlamn> yup
<susah_sebut> oh gitu ya
<susah_sebut> habis tu area mana je boleh round fzlamn
<fzlamn> kalau x buat permohonan, cuma blh gerak 48km radius
<Kaibathelegacy> Jalan duta kiara
<susah_sebut> ejat:  sampai jugak dah ke?
<ejat> baru tersedar ... apogee call .. nak siap2 then gerak .. :(
<ejat> ramai dah ke ade kat sane ? 
<Aizuddinsabily> Jalan dutamas raya
<susah_sebut> buat masa ni yang dah ada baru 3 orang ejat
<susah_sebut> 4 orang lagi masih berpusing mengikut puing angin mencari McD
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<Aizuddinsabily> Segambut
<susah_sebut> dah lalu belakang ni Aizuddinsabily
<fzlamn> susah_sebut: dh update alpha 2 ke?
<chengjk> ejat: tu dia... baru nak pi...
<ejat> umah i x jauh rasenye dari kepong tu .. 
<zahir> test
<Aizuddinsabily> Segambut to jalan lang emas
<chengjk> ejat: ooo... kalau macam tu sait jer sampai la...
<susah_sebut> dah fzlamn
<chengjk> ejat: ya tak ya kan... kau dok danau kota kan...
<susah_sebut> sampai je kul 11 lebih tadi terus on lappy update dulu
<susah_sebut> tapi masih belum explore lagi apa yang diupdate
<susah_sebut> yang pasti unity dah 5.2 (tp xde HUD)
<MrPen> \o/
<susah_sebut> siapa lagi yang dah update alpha 2 precise? ada signifikan changes yang seang dilihat ke?
<fzlamn> tp unity 5.2 la kalau x update
<fzlamn> aku cuma sempat pasang n x update lg
<chengjk> aku...
<chengjk> tapi tak guna unity so, tak tau la ape yg updated kat unity tu...
<Aizuddinsabily> Unity 5.2 ada kat oneiric x?
<MrPen> sume dok kumpul bawah
<fzlamn> susah_sebut: kalau kat unity tu, launcher senang nk ejas besar kecik icon
<MrPen> T..T
<susah_sebut> yang tu unity 5.0 dah start
<fzlamn> kalau nk remove icon kat launcher dh guna "unlock icon"
<fzlamn> aku xde upgrade ke 5.0
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> kn tenggiling aku tergolek hr tu
<MrPen> hd da bawak ni...sape la baik hati share  :3
<susah_sebut> oh, yang unlock icon tu aritu xde (5.0)
<susah_sebut> deensokmo / pencinta kucing lom sampai tu
<susah_sebut> MrPen: penunu bunsen tokan
<susah_sebut> :p
<fzlamn> penunu dh cakap hr tu nk share movie
<fzlamn> :D
<MrPen> kekekekek...
<susah_sebut> kalau iso deensokmo tokan 
<susah_sebut> :p
<Aizuddinsabily> Aku rasa diorg sesat gak.
<fzlamn> hahahahaha
<fzlamn> :P
<Aizuddinsabily> Tadi pencinta call aku.
<susah_sebut> sape tu yang sesat Aizuddinsabily. deensokmo ke
<susah_sebut> oooo
<susah_sebut> gps kan dah bagi lain kali set la kat andorid hang tu
<MrPen> ramai sesat kat bawah
<susah_sebut> tingkat bawah McD?
<MrPen> yup...lepak berasap :3
<Aizuddinsabily> Ceh. :-P
<susah_sebut> pencinta call ko dia kat mana dah Aizuddinsabily
<fzlamn> apesal x cakap je ada kat ubuntu-my
<susah_sebut> cakap apa tu fzlamn
<Aizuddinsabily> Jln kuching. 10 mnt ago.
<fzlamn> cakak kat pencinta kucing yang Aizuddinsabily ada kat ubuntu-my
<chengjk> MrPen: haha... kacap pasal asap... baru perasan asap aku habis...
<sixth> salam semua.....
<MrPen> baru meriah...tp tempat xde
<sixth> waaaa... ramai sudah...
<sixth> jadi, apa topik kita?
<chengjk> sixth: selamat datang...
<chengjk> sixth: entah... tak start lagi...
<MrPen> hahahahah nk berasap kat atas ni ramai plak budak kecik
<fzlamn> xyah la berasap... :D
<susah_sebut> berapi xpe :p
<MrPen> kekekekekekek
<sixth> waaa.... sana wifi o.k? kelajuan memberangsangkan?
<fzlamn> xde wifi
<MrPen> wifi ok tp extention xcukup
<susah_sebut> xde yang bawak extension ke?
<susah_sebut> lari jap gi hardware kat luar beli extension. ekekeke
<fzlamn> hahahahaha....
<chengjk> pi beli kat dalam jusco...
<MrPen> ade satu...tp 4 kepale je
<sixth> mintak kat staff mcD
<sixth> ahakssss
 * sixth dah lama... tak main irc....
<MrPen> heheheheheh...tunggu group budak2 ni pindah meja...baru la ade space sket
<fzlamn> buat apa nk tunggu depa pindah, ajak join sekali
<fzlamn> :D
<MrPen> da bla da :D
<penunubunsen> ada ada
<fzlamn> sabar2... jgn berebut dgn soket tu
<susah_sebut> sixth: ubuntu-my id atau facebook apa ya? 
<fzlamn> keluar dah dia.. :D
<susah_sebut> haha
<susah_sebut> update - berapa orang dah sampai?
<susah_sebut> Aizuddinsabily: sampai dah ke?
<Aizuddinsabily> Lom. Tapi dah dkt.
<MrPen> 10 org
<susah_sebut> sekarang dah ada 10 orang?
<susah_sebut> wow
<Aizuddinsabily> Metro 1
<susah_sebut> jangan lupa berfotografi korang ye
<fzlamn> seronok nya ramai
<MrPen> hehehhe baiklah
<fzlamn> jgn foto kembong2 pipi n moncong molot sudah..... :D
<susah_sebut> LOL
<susah_sebut> teringat gambar yang ko post kat fb aritu fzlamn
<fzlamn> hahahahahaha....
<Aizuddinsabily> Jalan metro prima
<susah_sebut> xde ke yang nak post pic snap dalam fb untuk beri pencerahan pada kita2 yang x dapat join ni
<MrPen> demm kene speaking plak
<susah_sebut> dekat dah tu Aizuddinsabily
<susah_sebut> errr
<susah_sebut> speaking?
<fzlamn> MrPen blh kot
<susah_sebut> frans dengan garfield dah sampai ka?
<MrPen> hahahha jahanam laa
<susah_sebut> weh snap la pic 
<susah_sebut> nak tengok keadaan kat sana
<susah_sebut> post ka fb nu
<susah_sebut> :p
<fzlamn> MrPen: ala.... ko belasah je speaking
<fzlamn> ko cakap yes no okay n sudo dh le
<MrPen> kahkahkahkah
<hotfloppy> hola hola ~
<hotfloppy> assalamualaikum..
<susah_sebut> welkam hotfloppy
<susah_sebut> wslm
 * hotfloppy checked in at McD Kepong ;D
<susah_sebut> sampai dah ek
<ejat> cau sin ... kuar umah 
<susah_sebut> berapa orang group deensokmo?
<MrPen> naik atas
<Aizuddinsabily> Kami baru nampak mcd tepi jalan.
<MrPen> kat luar
<chengjk> garfield yg mana ni? si kucing ker si yew tu...
<fzlamn> wah... dh bertambah2
<susah_sebut> makin ramai ni
<susah_sebut> occupy tinkat atas McD. jangan bagi orang lain masuk. wakakaka
<chengjk> MrPen: kau asap tak habis lagi ker...
<MrPen> da la tue da
<fzlamn> ada foto kat fb by penunubunsen
<Aizuddinsabily> 4 jam atas jalan.
<chengjk> mak oi... ada orang puteh juga tu...
<susah_sebut> frans tu kot
<susah_sebut> hackerspacekl
<fzlamn> ye la tu
<chengjk> ooo
<susah_sebut> dia ada meeting ngan apogee lepas meetup
<MrPen> adaaaa
<fzlamn> apa yg ada MrPen?
<chengjk> kirim salam aku kat orang france tu...
<MrPen> ade org puteh :3
<fzlamn> nak kirim sama kat france, kena cakap kat fairuz
<chengjk> lol
<susah_sebut> apa perbincangan kat sana so far?
<susah_sebut> ping fairuz
<fzlamn> x start lg la tu.
<fzlamn> harap bawak la berita baik tentang UBUCON
<chengjk> siapa yg gambar dah tertera kat fb tu jangan lupa tag muka yer...
<Aizuddinsabily> Baru sampai.
<penunubunsen> suai kenal..
<penunubunsen> takde agenda, kalau difficult to pronounce ada dtg, atleast ada agenda
<Aizuddinsabily> Korang kat atas ke?
<penunubunsen> yep
<AM|R> Salam
<fzlamn> waalaikumussalam AM|R
<penunubunsen> w'salam
<Aizuddinsabily> Kami beli makan dulu la. Starving.
<penunubunsen> NI siapa ambik minits nih.. ;)
<AM|R> Aku kat melaka di hari minggu..
<MrPen> rakam :3
<susah_sebut> kat sana tu rakam laaaa
<susah_sebut> :p
<Aizuddinsabily> Meetingology
<susah_sebut> sherif
<Aizuddinsabily> Big bos dah turun?
<susah_sebut> big bos otw
<susah_sebut> poji dah call dia tadi
<susah_sebut> poji siap keje kang gerak ke sana
<fzlamn> penunubunsen: BCP 2011?
<Aizuddinsabily> Poji dah dtg?
<susah_sebut> poji lom
<susah_sebut> BCP2011 tu apa?
<susah_sebut> cuba google tapi pelik2 je result
<chengjk> kau search malaysia bcp2011... jumpa la...
<fzlamn> saya pernah tgk ttg BCP ni kat OSDC.my fb page je
<chengjk> dah mula ker?
<penunubunsen> Computing Professionals Board act
<MrPen> mkn dulu
<Aizuddinsabily> Makan dulu
<Kaibathelegacy> Tz
<AM|R> Ooo
<susah_sebut> http://wiki.ubuntu.com.my/Wiki_Ubuntu_Malaysia:Peristiwa_semasa
<susah_sebut> hehehe
<penunubunsen> ada sesiapa yg merekodkan matlan nyer nota utk d bincangkan skrg?
<susah_sebut> dekat email penunubunsen
<susah_sebut> ada subscribe milis tak?
<susah_sebut> dekat forum pun ada
<susah_sebut> topik meetup tu
<susah_sebut> ad sikit snipet
<susah_sebut> penunubunsen: 
<penunubunsen> tak pasti plak, ada siapa igt?
<susah_sebut> kejap nak copy paste
<susah_sebut> penunubunsen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/828511/
<susah_sebut> so far masih belum ada sebarang cadangan untuk isi survey
<susah_sebut> draft asal pun belum diajukan oleh maklan
<susah_sebut> tuan punya cadangan dah sampai MakLaN - silakan
<MakLaN> erk
<MakLaN> haha
<susah_sebut> ;p
<MakLaN> is meetup is over?
<chengjk> MakLaN: tak... baru start tu...
<MakLaN> oh..
<susah_sebut> oh dah jam 3
<susah_sebut> standby untuk ke ipoh :(
<fzlamn> hati2
<penunubunsen> izat wuz here
<susah_sebut> masih menunggu gambar2 lain untuk dihaplod ke fb
<penunubunsen> tak nak hapdet, biar org tu tensen sambil otw ke ipoh
<Kaibathelegacy> Hola.
<Kaibathelegacy> Ejat explaining on loco
<MrPen> amik gambo
<susah_sebut> gambo
<susah_sebut> nak gambo lagi
<Saufiwahab> +1 gambo gambo
<Saufiwahab> hihi
<chengjk> hi
<Kaibathelegacy> Hi chengjk
<susah_sebut> tengah cite apa ni Kaibathelegacy kat sana
<Kaibathelegacy> Pembahagian goodies. :-D
<susah_sebut> huhu
<susah_sebut> mana dia gambonya ni Kaibathelegacy
<Kaibathelegacy> Aku takde kamera
<penunubunsen> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s320x320/417046_341965695826565_926180365_n.jpg
<chengjk> shoot guna laptop pun boleh...
<chengjk> ape agenda sekarang ni???
<Kaibathelegacy> Rehat jap. Solat.
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
 * fairuz_ baru bangun :D
<susah_sebut> helo fairuz_
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: tak pegi meetup ke :D
<susah_sebut> tak T.T
<susah_sebut> kejap lagi dah nak ke ipoh
<fairuz_> dari kelantan ke
<susah_sebut> iye
<susah_sebut> tengah siap2 pakai baju :)
<fairuz_> jauh jugak tu ipoh
<fairuz_> lalu grik ke simpang pulai 
<susah_sebut> gerik la best sikit
<fairuz_> keke
<susah_sebut> simpang pulai tak dapat tengok awek
<susah_sebut> :p
<fairuz_> lalu grik tengok awek kat celah mana
<fairuz_> atas gunung tu ?
<susah_sebut> sebelum dan selepas gunung tu la
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<susah_sebut> atas gunung tu lain pulak dah kang
<susah_sebut> ish
<fairuz_> keke
<susah_sebut> ok, nak bertolak dah
<susah_sebut> bye rakan2
<fzlamn> test2...
<fairuz_> fzlamn: pong
<SuMarDi> :-?
<fzlamn> aku guna empathy 12.04 alpha 2 ni
<fzlamn> xde pulak senarai org yg online
<fairuz_> fzlamn: pidgin pidgin :D
<fzlamn> tengah update n upgrade
<fzlamn> pasni la
<MrPen> \o/
<fzlamn> fairuz_: ada mana?
<chengjk> update?
<chengjk> dah tengok dalam gambar... banyak juga orang yg hadir...
<fzlamn> seronok la kn
<chengjk> orang banyak sure syok punya...
<susahsebut> hi all
<susahsebut> masih ada lagi ke meetup?
<fzlamn> susahsebut: ko kat ne tu?
<susahsebut> kat opis. preparation ke ipoh msh blm soiap
<fzlamn> oo.. ingatkan dh gerak td
<chengjk> masih operate kot...
<susahsebut> itu la, chengjk. doktor lari lol
<susahsebut> eh, salah paham ni
<susahsebut> wakaka
<chengjk> geng2 yg hadir tak update dalam irc pun...
<susahsebut> maybe tgh tekun  berbincang
<susahsebut> poji sampaidah ke
<chengjk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/828511/ ping susahsebut
<chengjk> soal selidek ni kau plan buat untuk tanya orang ramai ker linux user?
<susahsebut> jap, simple irc x support kopi pes
<susahsebut> eh yang tu MakLan punya cadangan
<chengjk> ooo... ingatkan kau punya cadangan...
<susahsebut> subscribe mailing list ubuntu chengjk
<susahsebut> leoas tu email aku nanti aku send copy
<susahsebut> ubuntu-my mailing list
<susahsebut> link ada dalam wiku
<susahsebut> wiki
<susahsebut> hehe
<susahsebut> typo manjang
<fzlamn> susahsebut: ubuntu restricted extra x yah install dh ke dlm 12.04 ni?
<chengjk> aku tak tau guna mailing list...
<susahsebut> tahun lepas punya cadangan tu. so far belum ada perkembangan sangat dalam milis. kot ada input sboleh la share dalam list
<susahsebut> fzlamn, aku install
<susahsebut> guna je la chengjk. dah guna baru tau
<susahsebut> aku pun awal2 main belasah je
<chengjk> tu la... masalah nya macam mana nak subscribe... guna tool ape...
<chengjk> dah subscribe... ikut link kat wiki...
<chengjk> kau check tengok ada aku tak?
 * fairuz_ wooo
<fairuz_> baru abis main game keke
<chengjk> fairuz_: game ape kau main?
<fairuz_> chengjk: starcraft 2
<chengjk> guna wine ker playonlinux?
<fairuz_> takmo aku pakai wine
<fairuz_> game tu untuk windows, aku pakai la windows
<fairuz_> untuk surf + kerja + coding + compile baru aku pakai linux
<Hafaisy> 10.
<Hafaisy> kat sini semua pakai ubuntu la ye.
<fairuz_> Hafaisy: Sepatutnye la :) 
<Hafaisy> oh.
<fzlamn> fairuz_: berapa saiz img yg boleh diletak dalam forum?
<chengjk> Hafaisy: aku full pakai linux... dari yg kecil sampai yg besar...
<Hafaisy> <pakai dulu
<fzlamn> aku baru kenal linux last year and one week
<Hafaisy> now pakai gak, dalam vmware je
<fzlamn> one year and one week
<fairuz_> fzlamn: tak tau.
<fzlamn> fairuz_: xpe... aku main upload je
<fzlamn> hahahaha
<fairuz_> fzlamn: :)
<MakLaN> mustakim tq mengingatkan.
<biborn> hello
<biborn> hye MrPen..da sampai rummah?
<MrPen> hahha
<MrPen> da
<biborn> kuang3..
<MrPen> :3
<biborn> MrPen ko pki quadro ke?
<MrPen> yep
<MrPen> awat?
<biborn> pergh..
<biborn> quadro 6000?
<MrPen> ehh xla
<MrPen> 4000 je
<biborn> quadro 4000 pon mahal..haha..kalau untuk render kan, elok pki 17 ke xeon?
<MrPen> i7 pon ok
<biborn> kenapa x xeon? sbb aku tgk selalu pki xeon.. hehe
<MrPen> ohhh
<MrPen> ok je
<MrPen> ikot spec gak
<Kaibathelegacy> Ramai dah balik ke?
<ak47suk1> baru sampai nilai dari kepong :)
<umarzuki> ak47suk1: pulang kampuang?
<ak47suk1> tak, balik dari meetup ubuntu-my tadi bro umarzuki 
 * ejat pokes MrPen 
<ejat> sunyi sepi jerk 
<ak47suk1> hehehe ejat 
<ak47suk1> ramai otw balik kot
<ak47suk1> atau balik terus tido
<MrPen> :3
<MrPen> ade ni
<MrPen> hehehe
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> semua kepenatan la kut 
<ejat> lepaking sepetang di McD 
<ejat> x sempat nak group photo td ngn banner
<ejat> nie sambil2 upgrade lucid n watching dvd at oneiric workstation .. 
<susah_sebut> hi all
<susah_sebut> fairuz_:  fzlamn MrPen chengjk ak47suk1
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: yup
<drlaptopkulim> ??
<fairuz_> ?
<ak47suk1> susah_sebut, ada apa?
<susah_sebut> saja je
<susah_sebut> tengok senyap je channel neh
<susah_sebut> :p
<fzlamn> huhuhu...
<susah_sebut> fzlamn: sudah pasang hud ke 4 jam yang lepas?
<fzlamn> dah...
<fzlamn> tp bila tekan ALTxde apa jd
<susah_sebut> dalam apa2 apps pun x jadi?
<susah_sebut> ada apa2 yang jahanam tak? 
<susah_sebut> kalau xde nak test :p
<susah_sebut> kui3
<fzlamn> susah_sebut: jap k, nk log in 12.04
<hotfloppy> assalamualaikum..
<susah_sebut> wslm hotfloppy
<fairuz_> hotfloppy: wsalam
<susah_sebut> kucing sihat?
<susah_sebut> fairuz_:  keje ka?
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: eh sabtu ni keja ape nye hehe
<fairuz_> baru balik shopping sikit
<susah_sebut> mana tau :p
<susah_sebut> shopping tu ada beli souvenir untuk aku tak?
<fairuz_> wb fzlamn
<fairuz_> keke
<hotfloppy> sehat2..
<fzlamn> :)
<fairuz_> beli baju untuk musim sejuk ni ha
<fzlamn> 12.04 alpha2
<susah_sebut> +1 fzlamn
<fzlamn> HUD x menjadi la susah_sebut
<hotfloppy> aku nak tunggu official release 12.04, baru buat keputusan samada nak format terus atau dual boot..
<hotfloppy> huhuhuhu..
<fzlamn> format terus je
<susah_sebut> yang penting xde apa yang jahanam sebab aku nak test. kalau jahanam kang susah. sok malam dah nek ketapi balik johor. tenet terhad. kalau terfakap precise aku susah la nak guna lappy kat johor 
<susah_sebut> hotfloppy: 12.04 ni ok la x macam 11.04
<fzlamn> kebanyakan org guna windows ni sebab game je
<susah_sebut> tapi repo masih banyak xde
<fzlamn> susah_sebut: xde yang jahanam sejak pasang HUD petang td
<susah_sebut> The following packages will be upgraded:
<susah_sebut>   gnome-screensaver irqbalance radeontool
<fzlamn> tp ni pun x jd lg so baik ko x payah pasang lagi
<fzlamn> tu aku dh upgrade
<hotfloppy> sayang lak nak format sebab aku dah setting macam2..
<hotfloppy> nanti kalo format, nak kena configure balik..
<susah_sebut> 10.04 ko tu ke hotfloppy
<hotfloppy> kena pikir lagi ni..
<hotfloppy> huhuhu..
<hotfloppy> tak, squeeze :D
<fairuz_> format tapi tak usik /home tak boleh ke
<fzlamn> xpe... dual boot pun okay
<susah_sebut> ooooo otai debian neh
<hotfloppy> -_-"
<hotfloppy> kalo tak usik home boleh kot..
<hotfloppy> tapi takot tak serasi la..
<fzlamn> otai rupanya....
<hotfloppy> sebab lain distro kan walaupon satu keturunan :P
<susah_sebut> debian ngan ubuntu bahaya sket kot
<susah_sebut> tunggu laaa
<hotfloppy> susah2 sgt, cari desktop la sebijik buat boh ubuntu..
<hotfloppy> lama dah tak sentuh ubuntu nih..
<hotfloppy> last masa 10.04 je..
<fzlamn> hihihi... baru je lepas pasang Suse kat desktop
<hotfloppy> opensuse ?
<hotfloppy> best ke ?
<hotfloppy> kde kan ?
<fzlamn> a'ah.. kde
<hotfloppy> aku kurang serasi la ngan kde.. tatau sebab apa..
<fzlamn> bg la desktop tu suse
<hotfloppy> huhuhuhu..
<susah_sebut> brb guys. tukar port. lama dah aku duduk kedai makan ni
<hotfloppy> aku ingatkan tukar port apa tadi..
<hotfloppy> tukar port bertenet rupanya..
<hotfloppy> cis..
<hotfloppy> hahahaha..
<fzlamn> main pindah2 kedai mkn pulak dia
<hotfloppy> tu la pasal..
<hotfloppy> nomad :P
<fzlamn> kena beli air lagi la tu...
<fzlamn> hahahaha
<fzlamn> dia kat ipoh tu
<hotfloppy> owh..
<fzlamn> outstation
<fzlamn> esok ke johor
<hotfloppy> deret berjalan je..
<fzlamn> rajin bebeno le
<hotfloppy> letih ooo..
<hotfloppy> hang dok mana fzlamn  ?
<fzlamn> hotfloppy: ko kat ne??
<ak47suk1> adeh letihnya
<fzlamn> aku perak
<hotfloppy> adeh.. serentak la pulak bertanya..
<fzlamn> letih apa plk?
<hotfloppy> ada chemistry ka ?
<hotfloppy> hahahahahaha..
<fzlamn> cis
<hotfloppy> aku kl skang ni..
<ak47suk1> :))
<hotfloppy> perak kat mane ?
<hotfloppy> aku dulu dok perak gak..
<fzlamn> Lumut
<hotfloppy> lumut, manjung, ipoh..
<ak47suk1> ko balik tadi kul berapa hotfloppy 
 * ak47suk1 masak mee sedap sambal goreng jap :P
<hotfloppy> ak47suk1, tak lama sangat lepas hang gerak.. dalam 20 minit lepas tu kot..
<hotfloppy> kol 5 lebih rasanya..
<hotfloppy> around 5.16PM - 5.20PM
<hotfloppy> hehehe..
<hotfloppy> fzlamn, lumut kat mana ?
<fzlamn> hang pa dok KL seronok la, senang nk ekses
<hotfloppy> lumut mana ada rumah..
<fzlamn> Lumut Naval Base
<hotfloppy> haa.. cakap la dok dalam base..
<hotfloppy> blok A brapa ?
<hotfloppy> ke anak pegawai ?
<fzlamn> 32
<hotfloppy> B ? C ? banglo ?
<hotfloppy> owh.. dekat ngan protela :P
<fzlamn> anak pegawai apa... ank petani la
<fzlamn> hehehe...
<fzlamn> dulu dok dlm n gak ke?
<hotfloppy> dulu aku dok A22..
<hotfloppy> hang skolah ke keja ?
<fzlamn> keje la
<fzlamn> asal Sarawak
<hotfloppy> navy ?
<fzlamn> :D
<hotfloppy> ke protela ?
<hotfloppy> aku benci protela :P
<fzlamn> aku teknisyen
<hotfloppy> owh..
<hotfloppy> teringat kenangan kat base dulu..
<hotfloppy> huhuhu..
<hotfloppy> lama aku dok sana.. 5-6 tahun gak la..
<fzlamn> anak navy ke?
<hotfloppy> mak aku army.. keja kat spital.
<fzlamn> ooo....
<fzlamn> hehehe.. merapu je kita ni
<fzlamn> takot tokey marah la pulak
<hotfloppy> takpa, tokey sporting..
<hotfloppy> hehehe..
<fzlamn> hihihihi....
<fzlamn> nama kat fb apa?
<hotfloppy> Pencinta Kucing
<fzlamn> oooo...
<hotfloppy> apa yang ooo ?
<fzlamn> sana lain sini lain..
<fzlamn> x blh nak cam
<hotfloppy> nape mesti aku sebut Pencinta Kucing je, respon org mesti ooo..
<hotfloppy> ooo ada 2 maksud tau..
<hotfloppy> oooo (dalam hati tak kenal)
<hotfloppy> oooo (dia ni la Pencinta Kucing)
<hotfloppy> hahahahahaha..
<fzlamn> oooo... (siapa la pencinta kucing ni?)
<hotfloppy> hahahahaha..
<hotfloppy> eh, hang dok base lama dah ?
<fzlamn> 7 tahun
<fzlamn> sepanjang perkhidmatan
<fzlamn> x pernah dok kapal lg
<fzlamn> :D
<hotfloppy> owh..
<hotfloppy> kalo 7 tahun, aku dah tak dok dalam dah time tu..
<hotfloppy> aku dah pindah manjung..
<fzlamn> ooo...
<fzlamn> hahahaha
<hotfloppy> kira masa dok situ, armada square dah ada la kan ?
<fzlamn> ada dh
<hotfloppy> masa armada square buruk2 sempat tgk tak ?
<hotfloppy> armada square dulu buruk je..
<fzlamn> lepas aku join navy, terus je navy maju
<hotfloppy> tempat melepak budak2..
<fzlamn> sempat tgk
<fzlamn> tempat berhantu
<hotfloppy> hahahaha..
<hotfloppy> mmg berhantu pon..
<hotfloppy> tapi aku lagi suka zaman tu..
<hotfloppy> armada square dah tak best..
<hotfloppy> dah macam shopping complex je aku tgk..
<hotfloppy> nak lepak pon tak best dah..
<hotfloppy> :P
<fzlamn> mmg pun
<fzlamn> cuma tambah main bowling je kat atas
<fzlamn> tu la yg best
<hotfloppy> uih.. ada bowling dah eh ?
<hotfloppy> kat mana ?
<hotfloppy> atas skali yg ada cybercafe 2 bijik tu kan ?
<hotfloppy> bowling kat mana lak ?
<fzlamn> atas lagi la
<hotfloppy> atas bumbung ?
<hotfloppy> renovate jadi bowling ?
<hotfloppy> wahhhh!!
<fzlamn> yup
<fzlamn> pakai kanopi je
<hotfloppy> canggih dah skang ni..
<hotfloppy> pasar ada lagi ?
<fzlamn> tu x canggih lagi.. ada yg lbh dr tu
<fzlamn> pasar ada lg
<fzlamn> sama mcm dulu
<hotfloppy> pasar pon tempat aku melepak gak dulu..
<hotfloppy> tempat aku bekerja mencari duit..
<hotfloppy> haih.. kenangan.. kenangan..
<hotfloppy> huhuhuhu..
<fzlamn> hahahaha...
<hotfloppy> susah-sebut tak jumpa port lagi kot ?
<hotfloppy> hahahaha..
<hotfloppy> jenuh la mencari :P
<fzlamn> :P
<fzlamn> xpe, kta tgu dia login
<hotfloppy> fzlamn, ramai ke user ubuntu kat dalam base ?
<fzlamn> ada la lbh dr 20 dh sekarang
<fzlamn> ada group la dlm fb
<hotfloppy> dalam base saja ada 20 org ?
<hotfloppy> wow!
<fzlamn> kita org kempen kaw2
<fzlamn> nampak org bawa leptop je pancing
<hotfloppy> salute ah kat korang!
<hotfloppy> bagos2..
<hotfloppy> lebarkan sayap kat dalam base..
<hotfloppy> huhuhu..
<hotfloppy> dulu dalam base tu penuh dengan bebudak skinhead je (termasuk la aku)..
<hotfloppy> tak ramai yg minat IT (tak termasuk aku)..
<hotfloppy> hahahaha..
<fzlamn> hahahaha
<fzlamn> kapal pun guna openSuse
<fzlamn> tp yg berbayor le
<hotfloppy> wah.. hebat..
<hotfloppy> opensource dah makin dapat tempat kat malaysia..
<hotfloppy> gud2.. :D
<fzlamn> tgh pk mcm mana nak bg pc2 dlm navy ni run linux
<fzlamn> kat pejabat tu dh 2 biji run ubuntu
<fzlamn> :D
<hotfloppy> kena brainwash betol2 la..
<hotfloppy> kasi racun skit bagi semua guna ubuntu..
<hotfloppy> wb susah_sebut
<hotfloppy> ingatkan tak jumpa port tadi :P
<fzlamn> Bos pun dh guna sekarang
<fzlamn> hahaha
<susah_sebut> thanks 
<susah_sebut> :)
<fzlamn> wb susah_sebut
<hotfloppy> weh, hang kat ipoh ka ?
<hotfloppy> kat mana ?
<susah_sebut> sekarang di simpang pulai
<susah_sebut> ada dekat2 sini ke?
<hotfloppy> woh?!
<susah_sebut> meh lepak
<hotfloppy> simpang pulai ?
<hotfloppy> seriously ?
<susah_sebut> betul laaaaa
<hotfloppy> rumah aku tuuu..
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<hotfloppy> ..tapi dulu la..
<hotfloppy> :P
<fzlamn> cis
 * ak47suk1 in mee goreng mood. jemput makan ye
<susah_sebut> mana? kg kepayang tu ke?
<susah_sebut> cis
<hotfloppy> sila2 ak47suk1 ..
<susah_sebut> penat aku tulis
<hotfloppy> hahahaha..
<hotfloppy> aku dok kat taman tu..
<hotfloppy> apa nama tak ingat dah..
<hotfloppy> desa pulai kot..
<hotfloppy> kat stesen minyak mobil tu..
<hotfloppy> bertentang dengan petronas kalo tak silap..
<susah_sebut> ekekeke sekarang aku kat mobil tu laaaaaaaaaaa
<hotfloppy> hahahaha..
<susah_sebut> port aku ni dah bertahun
<hotfloppy> hang lepak kat kedai makan mana ?
<susah_sebut> free wifi :p
<hotfloppy> kedai makan tepi mobil tu ?
<susah_sebut> mobil bukan kedai makan
<hotfloppy> owh..
<susah_sebut> kedai makan tepi mobil tu tutup dah
<susah_sebut> dah pecah naik bangunan kedai
<hotfloppy> ye ke ?
<susah_sebut> dah membangun tempat ni
<hotfloppy> sayangnyeee..
<hotfloppy> kedai makan tu, udang goreng tepong dia terbaik!!
<hotfloppy> fuh.. hingga menjilat jari..
<susah_sebut> apa nama dia dulu ye. CB eh?
<susah_sebut> erasanya ni sebab masa mula2 connect internet ada mintak keyring lepas masuk password wifi buat kali pertama. h wadi to fera
<ejat> rancak sembang
<susah_sebut> wadi tok fera
 * ejat takut nak celah 
<susah_sebut> kan hotfloppy
<susah_sebut> ejat: celah je
<fzlamn> hihihihi....
<ejat> x leh focus sbb tgh tgk movie
<ejat> hehe
<susah_sebut> eh apebenda yang masuk kat irc ni
<ejat> ak47suk1: brape bungkus tu :)
<susah_sebut> keyring yang kononya nak reply kat fb tu masuk sini pulak. wakakakaka
<susah_sebut> haaaaa... movie apa tu jat? :p
<fzlamn> movie jam 1am...
<ak47suk1> ejat, 3 bungkus :P
<ejat> uish 
<ejat> makan sorang 3 bungkus ? 
 * hotfloppy on call ngan awek.. bbl..
<ak47suk1> mi sedap je
<fzlamn> mi sedap 3 bungkus... byk la tu.
<susah_sebut> jom tanya ff representative amendanya test pilot survey ni? ejat sila2 la jawab
<fzlamn> apa tu susah_sebut?
<susah_sebut> entah le ff aku sibuk keluar bubble bagitau test pilot available
<susah_sebut> New Test Pilot Survey
<ejat> Test Pilot is a open source user research program. As a Test Pilot, you'd be helping us to improve Mozilla products, both existing ones like Firefox and those that are still in development. Our overarching goal is to help the open source community grow knowledge on how people use the Web and provide best tools and services for them.
<ejat> tudia .. on call reporting duties
<susah_sebut> hehe tengah menjawab la ni. penat tekan. dapat teh ais tak bila siap ni?
<susah_sebut> errrr... nak tanda tak adult pages ni? wakakakaka
<fzlamn> ff 10 kat 12.04 ek?
<susah_sebut> ha ah fzlamn
<fzlamn> susah_sebut: betol x tindakan aku?
<susah_sebut> tindakan apa tu?
<fzlamn> ko masok kat forum.. masok tutorial dan tips
<susah_sebut> http://i.imgur.com/xUC5u.png
<susah_sebut> ekekekeke
<susah_sebut> mesti boring je team mozilla baca
<susah_sebut> fzlamn: otw
<fzlamn> tgk tutorial Unity customization dan transparent terminal background
<ak47suk1> ff10 dah release kat ppa firefox stable di oneiric
<susah_sebut> ok la tu
<susah_sebut> fzlamn: 
<fzlamn> takot empunya tutorial complain je
<ak47suk1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/829035/:P
<fzlamn> kawe ni dh la nubee je
<susah_sebut> ak47suk1: the paste currently are not available
<susah_sebut> amenda tu?
<fzlamn> haah...
<fzlamn> susah_sebut: ko plan nk pasang HUD dh ke?
<susah_sebut> ingat nak pasang
<fzlamn> lens kat dash tu jd berkecamuk sikit
<susah_sebut> nak cuba round HUD launchpad la nanti
<susah_sebut> sebelum pasang :p
<fzlamn> selagi blh online aku x kesah lagi
<ejat> ff 11 beta dah kan kat 12.04 ? 
<ejat> tp kat osx i pakai ff 13 
<fzlamn> ff13 biaq betoi
<ejat> sblom nie pakai nightly build gak kat ubuntu .. n daily thunderbird
<ejat> lepas fresh install saje nak pakai default malas nak pakai nightly
<fzlamn> yup ff 11 kat precise
<ejat> fzlamn: betoi la 
<ejat> buat pe nak tipu
<fzlamn> huih... dahsyat no ios
<ejat> $ sudo apt-get install unity
<ejat> Reading package lists... Done
<ejat> Building dependency tree       
<ejat> Reading state information... Done
<ejat> E: Couldn't find package unity
<ejat> huhu x do dalam lucid
<fzlamn> hihihi... mana nk ada
<fzlamn> kalau ada dh lama guna unity dlm lucid
<ejat> une kut 
<fzlamn> une ada
<ejat> fzlamn: pakai lucid lagi ker
<fzlamn> sekarang login precise
<ejat> desktop my sister
<ejat> dual boot lucid n precise ? 
<ejat> side by side
<fzlamn> hihihi...
<ejat> share home folder ? 
 * ejat pang MrPen
<ejat> bz ker layan movie MrPen
<fzlamn> x reti mcm mana nk buat share home folder
<ejat> jap nak remove openoffice then install libreoffice jap 
<fzlamn> sila beri tunjuk ajor
<ejat> sharing folderp lak 
<ejat> sharing home partition 
<fzlamn> ada link x mcm mana nk buat?
<ejat> tp skrang dah x brape sesuai kut 
<fzlamn> ooo....
<ejat> bcoz of gnome2 n gnome3
<fzlamn> boleh pulak mcm tu ek
<ejat> boleh lain os to home partition sama
<ejat> ade je canonical staff buat mcm tu 
<fzlamn> boleh bg link x, nk tau la jugak mcm mana nk buat
<ejat>  /home tu jerk 
<ejat> tp memula install kena allocate siap2 buat partition /home la rather than / n /swap jerk
<fzlamn> set masa nk install la ni?
<ejat> kena pakai advance / manual setup partition option to do that 
<ejat> kalau google leh jumpa 
<fzlamn> okay.. nampak dh sikit tu
<fzlamn> :)
<fzlamn> sudo apt-get install-restricted-extra
<fzlamn> betol ke command nya mcm tu?
<ejat> ubuntu-restricted-addons - Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu
<ejat> ubuntu-restricted-extras - Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu
<fzlamn> thanks ejat
<ejat> welcome
<ejat> mcm nak kembali pakai ff n tbird 13 je .. 
<ejat> hehe 
 * ejat installing
<fzlamn> siapa yg ada lagi ni?
<susah_sebut> saya :p
<fzlamn> mana lama hilang? tdo?
<fzlamn> or makan?
<susah_sebut> wiki
<susah_sebut> hehe
<susah_sebut> mata ngantuk dah ni
<susah_sebut> nak tido tinggal 3 jam je dah nak kena bangun
<susah_sebut> lain sume tido dah ke?
<susah_sebut> fairuz_: orang france tido jugak?
<fzlamn> x tido lagi
<MrPen> :3
<MrPen> ngantok
<susah_sebut> nnak cuba install aircrack manually la
<susah_sebut> repo belum ada dalam precise
<MrPen> aircrack?
<MrPen> :3
<fzlamn> hahaha... jauhnya nk p...
<fzlamn> tgu BT la
<susah_sebut> BT? hehe nak guna kang esok
<susah_sebut> eh, isnin
<susah_sebut> kat johor aku xde tenet
<susah_sebut> terpaksa harap belas ihsan jiran2
<susah_sebut> :p
<MrPen> hahahaha
<MrPen> nakal gakkk
<fzlamn> wep tu guna je beini
<MrPen> :p
<susah_sebut> beini lembab
<susah_sebut> tak best
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<susah_sebut> aku lebih suka wifite
<MrPen> beini tok malas2
<MrPen> hahahha
<susah_sebut> python base
<MrPen> tekan2
<MrPen> pastu tido
<MrPen> wakakakka
<susah_sebut> sama jugak dengan wifite tu
<MrPen> reaver?
<susah_sebut> aku dah x berapa ingat pun command2 untuk aircrack
<susah_sebut> reaver kalau router ada WPS boleh la
<MrPen> i see
<MrPen> penah bace
<susah_sebut> unifi router dari TM ada WPS tak eh?
<MrPen> xpasti la
<MrPen> tp tu la
<MrPen> sampai skang blom ade kesempatan lg nk test crack unifi
<susah_sebut> kalau router tu xde WPS lambat jugak nak dapat. kena depend pada dictionary attack juga
<MrPen> :p
<MrPen> yepp
<MrPen> dic kene kuat la
<susah_sebut> aku sendiri failed cuba crack wpa
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<fzlamn> mana nak cari dic?
<fzlamn> DBP?
<MrPen> kekekke
<MrPen> lol
<MrPen> hahhaa
<MrPen> kalo default 00000000-99999999
<fzlamn> MrPen: apesal x tdo lg?
<fzlamn> tgk movie?
<MrPen> bru blk uptown
<MrPen> jalan2
<fzlamn> beli apa je?
<MrPen> beats ciplak
<MrPen> hahahhaa
<susah_sebut> aduh failed pulak
<susah_sebut> berapa hengget beats ciplak tu MrPen
<MrPen> 15hengget
<MrPen> hehehhe
<MrPen> pastu tepakse cr boxer
<MrPen> hahahha
<MrPen> xbasoh baju lg
<MrPen> wuakakakka
<ejat> uith
<ejat> ade plak MrPen
<ejat> td menyepi
<MrPen> ade
<MrPen> baru blk
<MrPen> lol
<MrPen> ilang pulak
<fzlamn> hahahaha
<MrPen> hehehhee
<fzlamn> guna empathy kat 12.04 ni x tau siapa yg tengah dok on air
<MrPen> xpakai pon
<MrPen> install kat vm je
<MrPen> hahhahaha
<fzlamn> vm sy kat 11.10 x blh nk guna
<MrPen> pulak
<fzlamn> nnt la sy bagi tau apa masalah nya...
<MrPen> hehehhe
<MrPen> pelan2
<MrPen> jempot chicken wing
<MrPen> :p
<ejat> sedapnye 
<ejat> jom lepak !! busan la plak 
<MrPen> lol
<MrPen> tiap kali nk reply die dc
<MrPen> wahahahha
<MrPen> awat dc manjang?
<MrPen> hahhaa
<MrPen> td igt nk pi danau
<MrPen> last2 damansara je
<ejat> saje 
<ejat> la..
<ejat> hawat nye 
<ejat> datang jerk la 
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> saje close vm 
<MrPen> xjd
<MrPen> pi uptown damansara je
<ejat> gatai upgrade tb 13 .. pastu ade addon extension yg mcm +- nano2
<MrPen> rase jaoh plak nk sampai sane
<MrPen> hehehhe
<ejat> huhu duke kan ade
<ejat> :p
<ejat> mrr2 pun ade gak 
<MrPen> tu ahh
<MrPen> tp rase jaoh
<MrPen> cr parking
<MrPen> hahahha
<ejat> parking kt tepi umah eden jerk 
<ejat> sejam 10 inggit
<ejat> :P
<ejat> ramai member2 datang park depan/tepi umah .. 
<ejat> pastu menapak ke uptown
<MrPen> lol
<MrPen> wahahhaha
<ejat> siyes la .. 
<ejat> umah berdepan uptown ja 
<MrPen> dekat ngan skolah tu ke balai?
<ejat> berdepan TNB
<ejat> tepi balai jugak la .. 
<ejat> org lain dah "selamat" ke 
<fzlamn> x
<ejat> owh ade lagi 
<ejat> hehe
<ejat> ade lagi satu dvd .. layan esok malam la plak 
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> td dah layan 2 dah .. kang esok lusa x de stock plak 
<susah_sebut> ada je ni mengunya Mr Potato
<MrPen> hehehehe
<MrPen> tunggu
<MrPen> next time
<ejat> adui lapo la plak td dah makan bubur kat dapur 
<ejat> nie rase nak gie a-malik nie 
<ejat> MrPen : anda kota damansara ke damansara jaya ? 
<ejat> ke mutiara damansara ? 
<ejat> ke bukan ketiga2 nye
<ejat> :)
<MrPen> seri damansara
<MrPen> blakang twintech tu
<fzlamn> last2 sri damansara jawab nye...
<fzlamn> :P
<MrPen> kehkehkeh
 * ejat nak recall jap .. 
<fzlamn> ping
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<fairuz_> fzlamn: pong
<MrPen> :3
<MrPen> jom lelap
<ejat> aik lelap dah ker
<ejat> x leh nak lelap sbb kelaparan huhu 
<ejat> adeh ilang dah sumer
<fzlamn> x ilang pun
<fzlamn> standby nk hilang je
<fzlamn> :D
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-05
<fzlamn> Morning
<ejat> afternoon
<MrPen> \o/
<fairuz_> \0/
<MrPen> baru jage der
<MrPen> hahahhaha
<MrPen> lame xtdo camni
<MrPen> saket kepale
<fairuz_> uih dasyat haha
<fairuz_> ko tido dari pukul brape
<MrPen> pkol 5
<MrPen> kot
<MrPen> hahhaha
<fairuz_> haha
<fairuz_> tapi lama jugak tu ko tido
<MrPen> :3
<susah_sebut> hi all
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: helo
<MrPen> jom berenang renang
<fairuz_> jom
<ak47suk1> wb deensokmo 
<fzlamn> selamat malam
<ak47suk1> selamat mlm fzlamn 
<fzlamn> sunyi kat ubuntu-my ni
<MrPen> ade je :3
<fzlamn> selalu mcm ni je.. mcm mana la nk menarik pengguna lebih ke irc n forum
<MrPen> iklan
<MrPen> ajak
 * fairuz_ fuuufuuu
<fairuz_> wb ak47suk1
<fzlamn> hi fairuz_
<fairuz_> fzlamn: hi
<fzlamn> jam berapa kat sana sekarang?
<fairuz_> fzlamn: jam 7 petang
 * fairuz_ lapa pulak rasa
<fzlamn> wb MrPen
<fzlamn> fairuz_: kalau lapar mkn
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz_> kena masak
<fzlamn> masak je.. bukan susah pun
<fairuz_> mmg la tak susah, tapi leceh
<MrPen> :eh
<MrPen> :3
<fzlamn> hikhikhik... masak apa yg mudah je
<fzlamn> MrPen: x tido lg buat apa?
<MrPen> baru blk uptown
<MrPen> hehehhe
<MrPen> layan syam
<fzlamn> syam mana ni?
<MrPen> syam kamikaze
<MrPen> :p
<MrPen> ade die dtg td
<MrPen> men gitar
<fzlamn> hihihihi..
<fzlamn> pernah dengar nama tp x kenal
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz_> die sorang ke
<MrPen> die ngan sorg lg ustaz muda
<MrPen> hehhe
<MrPen> layan aje
<MrPen> merase la nasi goreng ayam 6 hingget sengah sepinggan
<MrPen> hahahha
<MrPen> mahal plak rase
<fzlamn> x kena lagi nasi ayam penyet rm7 n above
<MrPen> kalo sedap xpe
<MrPen> 15 hengget pon ok
<MrPen> ni hampeh
<MrPen> T..T
<MrPen> sedih je makan
<MrPen> sebaiklah ceramah soh bersyukur
<MrPen> hehehheh
<fzlamn> janji makan n kenyang
<fzlamn> :D
<MrPen> yeahhh
<MrPen> hehehhe
<fzlamn> wb wisevoyager
<wisevoyager> Fazil, salam 2 all..
<fzlamn> mana ada Fazil
<MrPen> wasalam
<fzlamn> hahahaha
<fzlamn> fzlamn n fairuz ada la
<fzlamn> waalaikumussalam
<fzlamn> :D
<wisevoyager> fazil amin X yah nk menyamar, I know U very well lol
<wisevoyager> aper cer?
<wisevoyager> aku nyer sabily kat netbook da crash
<wisevoyager> :p
<wisevoyager> file mis handling prob.,
<wisevoyager> unable to mount home folder
<fzlamn> terbaik.. xpe, blh format lain
<fzlamn> hahahaha
<wisevoyager> letih da google tdi
<wisevoyager> tgh format balik lah ni, masuk tenggiling plak
<fzlamn> tenggiling guling2...
<wisevoyager> channel ni da meriah nampak skrg ni, mant0p!!
<MrPen> hahhaha
<wisevoyager> lpas ni boleh kira sisip lah pulak.,
<MrPen> tenggiling sy pon da ok
<MrPen> :3
<wisevoyager> MrPen. gna DE ape?
<wisevoyager> aku ingat nak pakai unity aje, sbb guna netbook
<MrPen> unity ftw!
<MrPen> \o/
<fzlamn> 12.04 alpha2 unity kat netbook carca maraba
<fairuz_> tak slow ke pakai unity dengan netbook
<fzlamn> tp itu yg terbaik bg sy
<wisevoyager> Retrieving file 47 of 54...,
<fzlamn> fairuz_: unity dengan netbook terbaik
<fzlamn> kalau gnome 3 tu cepat hang
<fzlamn> kalau LXDE tu xyah cerita la
<wisevoyager> so far da gna unty kat 11.04 & 11.10 0k jer
<fairuz_> lama tak bukak netbook aku, tak tau idup lg ke tak kucing dalam tu
<wisevoyager> :))
<MrPen> untung la ade netbook
<MrPen> :3
<MrPen> sy pakai desktop je
<fairuz_> baik desktop dari netbook
<fairuz_> aku tak suka pakai netbook.. slow :)
<wisevoyager> aku gna kat 2-2 desktop & netbook
<fzlamn> yup... biasa la kan
<fzlamn> atom
<MrPen> hehehhee
<MrPen> i7 8g
<MrPen> tp xpakai 64
<MrPen> rugi je
<wisevoyager> desktop running sabily uhud wh unity DE
<MrPen> nice
<MrPen> xtry lg
<wisevoyager> b0leh upgrade lg tu kot
<wisevoyager> nk tanya korang sumer, server mana the best for software update?
<wisevoyager> skrg aku pakai bytecraft
<wisevoyager> nampak mcm X 0k jer.,
<wisevoyager> 2-2 netbook ade kat dpan mata skrg ni.,
<fairuz_> aku pakai main server je
<wisevoyager> sebiji tgh psng tenggiling X abes2 lg ni..,
<fzlamn> main server...malas nk ubah2
<wisevoyager> fzlamn..........,'
<fzlamn> gapo dio?
<fairuz_> fzlamn: apa bikin?
<fzlamn> update n dist-upgrade tenggiling
<fzlamn> kernel 3.2.0-14
<MrPen> ape korg cite ni
<MrPen> adoii
<MrPen> xpaham sy
<fairuz_> fzlamn tgh upgrade tenggiling dia
<fzlamn> MrPen: apa kernel terkini?
<MrPen> err
<MrPen> sat
<fzlamn> 3.2.0-14-generic-pae
<MrPen> 3.0.0-15
<fzlamn> aku dpt ni time nk upgrade
<MrPen> :3
<fairuz_> tu kernel ubuntu latest ke
<MrPen> yep
<fzlamn> HAH!
<fzlamn> :P
<MrPen> sy lg advance la
<MrPen> hahhaha
<fzlamn> ketinggalan zaman betol
<MrPen> kahkahkahkah
<fzlamn> biaq betoi ni
<MrPen> sat cek tenggiling sy
<MrPen> btol la
<MrPen> http://img.rc.my/X/screenmim.png
<MrPen> xcaye?
<MrPen> kekkeke
<fairuz_> kucing tu
<fzlamn> kucing mmg laju je berlari
<fzlamn> :D
<MrPen> hehhe
<MrPen> sat
<MrPen> cek tenggiling
<MrPen> yep
<MrPen> tenggiling 14
<fzlamn> sama ek?
<MrPen> yes
 * fairuz_ tak faham korang tgh compare ape ni
<fzlamn> MrPen tgh compare kernel kucing ngan tenggiling
<fairuz_> keucing 3.0 tenggiling 3.2?
<fairuz_> *kucing
<MrPen> yep
<MrPen> tenggiling 3.2
<fzlamn> kucing 3.0.0-15
<fzlamn> tenggiling 3.2.0-14
<MrPen> yep
<MrPen> btol
<fairuz_> oh aku tak faham sbb mrpen kata dia lg advanced tadi
<fairuz_> tapi dia kernel 3.0
<MrPen> yepp
<MrPen> nk try fedora
<MrPen> tp pakai kat vm xdetect graphic card plak
<MrPen> adoii
<fairuz_> tak advanced la gitu
<MrPen> hahahhaa
<MrPen> nk install teros takot prob
<MrPen> hahhahaha
<MrPen> da la tenet jiran ni men off suke2 je
<fzlamn> nk install apa yg takot tu?
<MrPen> tenggiling
<MrPen> sy install kat vm je
<fzlamn> tp tgk kat fb ada cakap kernel 3.3rc2
<MrPen> huh
<MrPen> mne dtg plak
<fzlamn> jap ek
<fzlamn> aku cek dulu
<fzlamn> kat kucing
<fzlamn> http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/1056/systemmonitor059.png
<MrPen> domain unregistered
<MrPen> -..-
<MrPen> upload kat img.rc.my
<fzlamn> x dpt tgk ke?
<fzlamn> =D
<MrPen> x
<fairuz_> aku dpt tgk ni
<fzlamn> hihihihi...
<fzlamn> kat fb d post oleh Ahmad Aizudin Tajul Arif
<fairuz_> 3.3 tu, dia pakai vanilla kernel ke ape
<fzlamn> mungkin la kot....
<fzlamn> yang syukri lajin dok selalu sebut tu
<fairuz_> ye la tu, aku tgk mainline kernel mmg kat 3.3rc2
<fairuz_> fzlamn: xnak try pakai kernel vanilla ke :)
<fzlamn> x reti la nk buat mcm mana
<fzlamn> kalau tau, nk juga guna kat kucing
<fairuz_> aku tak tau cara mudah, tapi kalau aku, aku dload source pastu compile ja..
<fzlamn> download source kat ne?
<fairuz_> kernel.org
<fzlamn> ada ajar cara compile sekali x?
<fairuz_> xde kat situ
<fzlamn> kalau awk compile kernel tu berapa lama?
<fzlamn> kernel tu .tar.bz2 ek?
<fairuz_> depends pada jumlah core, sbb compile kernel boleh parallelize
<fairuz_> aku download pakai git
<fairuz_> senang nak update kalau diorang kuar baru
<fzlamn> gitweb?
<fzlamn> yg hujung sekali tu ke?
<fairuz_> aa
<fairuz_> pastu clone pakai git
<fairuz_> git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git
<fzlamn> x blh nk buka link tu
<fairuz_> mmg takleh buka, kena buat kat terminal
<fairuz_> kan protokol git tu bukan http
<fzlamn> okay..
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz_> :D
<fzlamn> yup
<fzlamn> copy tu kat terminal as root ke?
<MrPen> demmm
<MrPen> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-security_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<fzlamn> biasa la tu MrPen
<MrPen> adoi
<MrPen> pastu nk wat ape ni
<fairuz_> fzlamn: tak
<fairuz_> user biasa je
<fzlamn> kena download dulu la ni kn
<fzlamn> dh tu buat dir
<fzlamn> MrPen: kena buang dulu var/lib/apt tu tp aku x ingat command dia
<fzlamn> jap aku cari k
<fairuz_> fzlamn: aku rasa ada cara lagi senang.. cuba cek daily build, dia ada bagi .deb untuk mainline kernel http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/  boleh pakai terus takyah compile :)
<fzlamn> .deb
<fairuz_> tapi kalau nak try compile kernel sendiri boleh je
<fzlamn> huhuhuhu... kurang cabaran la juga n untuk kerja mudah
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz_> :)
<fairuz_> aah kalau dah jadi .deb tu kurang cabaran la
<fairuz_> kalau nak cabaran, compile la sendiri :)
<fzlamn> itu yg seronoknya...
<fzlamn> x jd buat lagi
<fzlamn> huhuhuhu...
<fairuz_> fzlamn: tgh clone lg ke
<fzlamn> sy dh click kat gitweb tu
<fzlamn> keluar macam2....
<fairuz_> oh tak clone lagi la ni
<fairuz_> gitweb tu utk browse source je
<fairuz_> kalau nak compile kena clone repo dia
<fzlamn> dengan command td?
<fairuz_> aah
<fairuz_> command tadi akan dload repo tu
<fairuz_> pastu misalan esok diorang ada buat benda baru 3.3rc3 ke, boleh update je, takyah nak dload baru
<fairuz_> pakai git pull
<fzlamn> nape sy guna command td keluar no such file or dir?
<fairuz_> dah install git ke kat pc tu
<fairuz_> apt-get install git-core
<fzlamn> huhuhuhu... x install lg la ni
<fzlamn> kat tenggiling tengah upgrade
<fzlamn> adoi..
<fairuz_> :)
<fairuz_> lepas dia update nnt bleh la install
<fzlamn> a'ah
<fzlamn> nk buat kat tenggiling boleh ke?
<fairuz_> boleh je
<fzlamn> okay mice
<fzlamn> kena buka web site kernel.org x kalau nk buat?
<fairuz_> buka untuk apa tu
<fairuz_> takyah
<fairuz_> kalau dah ada url git Linus tu dah cukup dah
<fzlamn> okay... :)
<fzlamn> baru nak belajar mmg byk tanya... 
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz_> besa la tu, takde masalah :)
<fzlamn> install git-core dh tu run command td untuk clone
<fzlamn> betul gitu?
<fairuz_> aah
<fairuz_> untuk compile, jgn lupa sebelum tu install build-essential ngan ncurses-dev
<fairuz_> pastu kalau nak buat .deb kernel sendiri boleh install kernel-package ngan fakeroot
<fzlamn> kernel-package n fakeroot untuk buat .deb
<fairuz_> nnt dah buat .deb tu bleh kongsi ngan rakan2 :)
<fzlamn> okay.. first nak kena clone n compile dulu
<fzlamn> .deb tu adalah opsyen
<fairuz_> fzlamn: aku reboot jap
<fzlamn> okay..
<fzlamn> MrPen: dh jumpa solution untuk td?
<fzlamn> fairuz_: reboot masuk os lain pulak ke?
<fairuz_> fzlamn: tadi main game kat windows.
<fzlamn> hehehe... tu je yg best guna windows
<fairuz_> fzlamn: hehe 
<fairuz_> tgh clone ke
<fairuz_> ke update lagi
<fzlamn> okay, td ada bg tau yang arahan git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git
<fzlamn> untuk clone kernel
<fzlamn> lepas tu?
<fzlamn> line kawe slow nk update pun lambat
<fzlamn> :)
<fairuz_> nanti kalau dah clone
<fairuz_> dia akan ada dalam fodler linux
<fairuz_> folder
<fairuz_> so masuk kat folder tu
<fairuz_> pastu copy la kernel config dari kernel yg tgh dipakai dan copy masuk kat dalam folder linux tu
<fairuz_> kalau tka tau kernel config kat mana
<fairuz_> dia kat dalam /boot
<fairuz_> buat lebih kurang mcm ni
<fairuz_> cp /boot/config-`uname -r` .config
<fairuz_> uname -r tu akan kasi version kernel yg dipakai skang
<fzlamn> folder linux tu kat ne?
<fairuz_> dia akan create folder tu kalau ko clone 
<fzlamn> ooo... patut cari xde sekarang
<fzlamn> pastu copy masok kernel config yg tengah pakai ke dalam folder linux..betol?
<fairuz_> aa
<fairuz_> tapi kena namakan jadi .config la
<fairuz_> ikut command yg aku bagi kat atas tu
<fzlamn> cp /boot/config-`uname -r` .config guna arahan ini untuk copy kernel config ke dalam folder linux td.
<ejat> :)
<fzlamn> senyum kenyang makan pagi ke ejat?
<ejat> baru lepas mandi .. baru balik .. 
<fzlamn> lewat sangat balik, dari mana je?
<ejat> dari house warming kawan .. 
<ejat> pastu sampai ke malam .. 
<ejat> g bersukan kat club house jap .. 
<ejat> then lepak makan minum .. 
<fzlamn> fairuz_: lepas copy kernel config lama masuk folder linux tu pulak, nk buat mcm mana?
<fzlamn> ejat: lepas ni nk tdo la ek?
<ejat> update blueprint n bugs skit ... then maybe try looking at planet theme/template
<fzlamn> plenet loco tu xde apa lagi ke?
<ejat> nak update theme/template
<ejat> and kena advertise sape yang nak feed their blog into it
<fairuz_> fzlamn: pastu make untuk compile
<fairuz_> make modules untuk compile modules
<fzlamn> make modules untuk compile modules... macam mana tu
<fzlamn> ejat: betol ke akan ada irc meeting 17 feb 2030H?
<ejat> 2030 hijrah ? 
<fzlamn> hahaha 2012M
<fairuz_> pukul 8.30 malam la tu 
<fairuz_> stail askar :)
<fzlamn> a'ah 8.30pm 17 feb 2012
<fzlamn> betol ek?
<fzlamn> fairuz_: make modules tu mcm mana pulak? :D
<fzlamn> sebenarnya aku tengah buat note tanpa praktikal... hihihihi...
<fairuz_> untuk compile module2 yg dipilih kat dalam kernel config tu la
<fairuz_> pastu lepas ko dah compile semua tu
<fairuz_> install la pakai make modules_install install
<fairuz_> dia akan sumbat kernel image dalam /boot
<fairuz_> pastu kena update grub la untuk kasi kluar kat menu grub
<fzlamn> 'make modules_install install' tu buat guna terminal?
<fairuz_> aa.. semua yg aku bgtau ko ni semua kat terminal
<fzlamn> selepas aku copy kernel config td ke dalam folder linux... aku kena compile modules dengan arahan $ make modules install-install
<fairuz_> tak
<fairuz_> compile kernel dulu
<fzlamn> compile selepas copy?
<fairuz_> mcm ni, ko nak compile kernel kena ada fail kernel config
<fairuz_> kira benda ni la yang menentukan kernel tu untuk architecture apa arm ke x86 ke, pakai module apa, activate hdmi ke tak etc
<fairuz_> byk nak kena setting kalau nak buat manual
<fairuz_> so slalu diorang akan buat default config, yg akan di letak dalam folder configs
<fairuz_> contoh platform OMAP untuk architecture arm
<fairuz_> akan ada kat arch/arm/configs/omap_4430_defconfig   (contoh )
<fairuz_> so untuk pakai default config ni ko pakai make <nama_defconfig>
<fairuz_> contoh make omap_4430_defconfig
<fairuz_> so dia akan copy fial defconfig ni jadi .config
<fairuz_> yg aku suruh ko tadi shortcut punya
<fairuz_> kita amik config yg mmg jadi, dari kernel yg ko tgh pakai
<fairuz_> kita copy masuk jadi .config
<fzlamn> yup
<fairuz_> so dah takyah configure la kernel tu
<fairuz_> okeh setakat ni?
<fzlamn> okay.
<fairuz_> pastu dah configure kernel tu, boleh la start compile
<fairuz_> so compile kernel, lepas tu compile modules,
<fairuz_> lepas tu install modules, install kernel
<fairuz_> update grub
<fairuz_> setel
<fzlamn> saya faham sampai copy kernel config masuk dalam folder linux td 
<fzlamn> cp /boot/config -3.2.0-12-generic-pae .config
<fairuz_> tu awal2 punya cerita tu :)
<fzlamn> hihihihi....
<fzlamn> x boleh la tanpa praktikal
<fzlamn> nanti saya dh clone kta sambung k
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz_> haha ok
<fairuz_> aku tengah compile jugak ni
<fzlamn> hikhikhik...
<fairuz_> nak tgk stabil ke tak 3.3rc2 tu
<fzlamn> proses nk clone lama x?
<fairuz_> depends connection speed
<fzlamn> berapa MB nk d clone?
<fairuz_> rasanya dekat 800MB
<fairuz_> tak sure
<fzlamn> macam satu iso dah
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz_> takpun lagi besar
<fairuz_> besa la tu, lepas compile dapat kernel image besar 3MB je
<fairuz_> yeah dah siap -> linux-image-3.3.0-rc2-custom_3.3.0-rc2-custom-10.00.Custom_i386.deb :)
<fzlamn> esok try clone tengok
<fzlamn> siap buat .deb ek?
<fairuz_> aa
<fairuz_> aku nasihatkan ko buat mcm tu jugak, lagi senang nak install
<fzlamn> okay... berapa besar .deb tu?
<fairuz_> 40MB
<fzlamn> berbeza pulak saiz dia dengan yang dlm page td.
<fairuz_> dah takde orang ka :)
#ubuntu-my 2013-01-28
<excalibr> helo kawan2
 * ejat pokes hyperair
#ubuntu-my 2013-02-01
 * ejat pang udienz
 * ejat pang fairuz
#ubuntu-my 2014-02-02
<ApOgEE> salam
<ApOgEE> hola mypapit 
<ApOgEE> :D
<mypapit> oit2 ApOgEE !
<mypapit> ya
<mypapit> ada apa tu
<mypapit> hahaha
<ApOgEE> takde apa
<mypapit> ctcp
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<mypapit> siti sipi
<ApOgEE> siti sifir
<mypapit> hahaha sux2
<ApOgEE> kihkihkih
<ApOgEE> ubuntu-my ni senyaaap je
<ApOgEE> takdak program dah sekarang
<mypapit> ApOgEE, kena cari president baru kot
<mypapit> ApOgEE, e-jat bz
<ApOgEE> hahaha... ejat ada post dlm group nak aktifkan balik. tapi pastu dia pun senyap
<ApOgEE> fb group
<ApOgEE> keropok ni siapa?
<ApOgEE> shah` ni bnc je ni
<mypapit> ya
<mypapit> ApOgEE, keropok ni kawan piju
<ApOgEE> kInOzAwA pun tinggal znc je
<mypapit> ya tu la
<ApOgEE> ooo.. keropok ada ke ni?
<mypapit> ejat pun xde sgt skrg ni
<mypapit> taktau la
<mypapit> keropok, oiiittt
<ApOgEE> hehehehe... cuti ke keje hari ni mypapit ?
<mypapit> ApOgEE, cuti
<ApOgEE> !seen ejat
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<mypapit> ApOgEE, tp siang td aku kuar settlekan hal orang nak sewa rmh aku
<ApOgEE> wah, tokey umah sewa ke sekarang?
<ApOgEE> main property lak ke?
<mypapit> ApOgEE, hahah xdak la
<mypapit> <<--- x kaya
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<mypapit> ApOgEE, hahaha
<fzlamn> krik.. krik.. krik..
<ApOgEE> ...
#ubuntu-my 2015-01-30
<newbuntu> halo
#ubuntu-my 2018-01-30
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> papit
<ejat> @mypapit : sila rejoin
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> [1/30, 20:02] msyukor: https://www.slideshare.net/msyukor/docker-a-new-way-to-turbocharging-your-apps-development  [1/30, 20:02] msyukor: Slide pembentangan semasa Bengkel OSDEC 1/2018
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Tq sifu
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> en syukor ..nanti share gmbr ye
<UbuntuMY> <harisfazillah> @myfenris slide share sekali.
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://www.slideshare.net/fenris/software-defined-data-center-sddc-with-openstack-86922993
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> https://coreos.com/blog/coreos-agrees-to-join-red-hat
#ubuntu-my 2018-01-31
<UbuntuMY> <Rexx38> @najmiep, How is yr hard disk health? Perhaps some of the sectors of your system files are hvg errors.
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @Rexx38, tak check.laptop baru setahun sama model  dgn @Sharuzzaman
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> @Sharuzzaman, If you can't win, join them. 😅
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @msyukor, Betul
<mypapit> huhu
<mypapit> baru boleh join #ubunt-my @freenode
<mypapit> mana tah repeatermy
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @Rexx38, this can be one of the factor too
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @mypapit, rejoin la huhu
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/30/ubuntu-server-development-summary-30-jan-2018/
 * ejat pokes mypapit
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-01
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Assalamualaikum, nk tnye sikit, knp ye bila run `sudo apt-get update` jd mcm ni?
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> Ada entry yg redundant kat sources.list. bleh edit n remove yg redundant maybe
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> fix the problem
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Ok thanks
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> The following security upgrades are available:  Package                        Version              USN  —---------------------------------------------------------------—  curl                           7.47.0-1ubuntu2.6    USN-3554-1  firefox                        58.0.1+build1-0ubunt USN-3552-1  libcurl3                       7.47.0-1ubuntu2.6    USN-3554-1  libcurl3-gnutls                7.47.0-1ubuntu2.6    USN-3554-1 
<UbuntuMY> libjavascriptcoregtk-4.0-18    2.18.6-0ubuntu0.16.0 USN-3551-1  libtasn1-6                     4.7-3ubuntu0.16.04.3 USN-3547-1  libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37           2.18.6-0ubuntu0.16.0 USN-3551-1  thunderbird                    1:52.6.0+build1-0ubu USN-3529-1
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-02
<ejat> selamat bercuti semua ... eh ade yang bekerja kan arinie
<UbuntuMY> <SangCicak> Selamat bekerja 😭
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> Hari ni cuti apa?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> cuti sambung rabu khamis haha
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> KL jalan lengang je
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> hepi gila aku drive hantar wife aku gi office
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> Rabu khamis cuti apa?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> thaipusam, hari wilayah
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> ko kena add Malaysian holiday kat google calendar
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> kot nk buat remote consultation dgn client senang dh tau client cuti apa
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-03
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> Virt-v2v now supports Debian/Ubuntu based VMs, in addition to EL and Windows-based VMs.  The big new features oVirt 4.2:  -The Administration Portal has been redesigned using Patternfly.  - A new VM Portal for non-admin users.  - A High Performance VM type has been added to the existing "Server" and "Desktop" types.  - The oVirt Metrics Store is a real-time monitoring solution, providing complete infrastructure visibility for decision
<UbuntuMY> making and faster issue resolution, based on metrics and logs.  - oVirt now supports VM connectivity via software defined networks (SDN) - implemented by Open Virtual Network (OVN).  Other:  - Support for Nvidia vGPU,  - The ovirt-ansible-roles set of packages helps users with common administration tasks. All roles can be executed from the command line using Ansible, and some are executed directly from oVirt engine.  - oVirt will now use PostgresSQL 9.5 as
<UbuntuMY> its database, for improved performance.  - Support for LLDP, enabling oVirt hosts to gather information from their networking interfaces, for improved network configuration. The information can be displayed both in the UI and via an API.  - Snapshots can be uploaded and downloaded via the REST API and the SDKs.  https://ovirt.org/blog/2017/12/ovirt-4.2.0-now-ga/
<UbuntuMY> <Rexx38> OSS turns 20 years - and the person who coined the term "open source" back then was a lady who you seldom hear about ---> https://opensource.com/article/18/2/news-february-3?sc_cid=70160000001273HAAQ
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-04
<UbuntuMY> <aman_asmuei> Salam, saya try guna command sudo certbot --apache -d sub.domain.com...dapat error "Client with the currently selected authenticator does not support any combination of challenges that will satisfy the CA." ..ade yg sesape prnh solve kan ?
<UbuntuMY> <aman_asmuei> ubuntu 16.04
<UbuntuMY> <aman_asmuei> @aman_asmuei, ok dh ok https://certbot.eff.org/all-instructions/#ubuntu-16-04-xenial-apache
#ubuntu-my 2019-01-29
<faizul> hi hyperair 
<hafiz404> fakap
<hafiz404> doit
#ubuntu-my 2019-02-01
 * ejat pokes faizul
